# NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 Thread- Tokyo Dome, January 4th 2015 [KEEP RESULT TALK IN HERE]



## NastyYaffa

I cannot fuckin wait for the show. Naito/Styles, Nakamura/Ibushi & Tanahashi/Okada will all be incredible matches. Definitely gonna watch the show live.


----------



## Ten410

I'm so ready for this show. Happy to see that Ishii is going to be on this year's show. Styles/Tetsuya is going to excellent and Okada/Tanahashi are going to have another classic. I may be wrong but, I have the feeling that Sakuraba will be motivated on having a great match with Suzuki.


----------



## BREEaments03

Dis gon' be gud.

Okada vs Tanahashi for MotY in 2015. Nothing will top it if it can be just a bit better than their 2013 confrontation @ WK.


----------



## validreasoning

funny that no matter how much njpw push Tanahashi the smark fans can't get enough..this will be his 8th tokyo dome mainevent since 2005, cena has only mainevented 5 wrestlemanias during the same spell.


----------



## just1988

*This is the season where I pretend I know about Japanese wrestling. My brother (who lives in Japan) comes over for Christmas and brings me a few NJPW gifts and then Wrestle Kingdom happens 10 days later.

Looking forward to:
Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega and...
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi

The rest, I could take it or leave it.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

validreasoning said:


> funny that no matter how much njpw push Tanahashi the smark fans can't get enough..this will be his 8th tokyo dome mainevent since 2005, cena has only mainevented 5 wrestlemanias during the same spell.


----------



## Insomnia

I can't wait.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Can't have enough good things to say about this card. Really looking forward to all the matches said above and that JR. Tag title match should be amazing. Really interested in seeing the guys from NOAH I haven't seen much footage of any of them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Matt Striker's been running down some matches on the card on the official GFW Youtube channel.

Not necessarily agreeing with everything he says personally, but the videos do their job in hyping the matches and getting the attention of newcomers. More eyes are on this WK than the previous ones due to it being on PPV in the US, so I hope the card lives up to it's potential.


----------



## goldigga

Jesus what a card at least 5 matches that could be MOYC.

I'd say I'm looking forward to the IWGP Junior Heavy Weight tag team championship match the most. Been watching a lot of ReDragon and the Young Bucks lately.

Second most looking forward to would be Nakamura/Ibushi. I'm sure Tana and Okada would still be good but I've seen them so many times the aura has kind of worn off.


----------



## daulten780

Haven't seen much of NJPW except for a few bits of the Okada/Tanahashi matches. Might watch WK, what should I especially watch for on the card?


----------



## Insomnia

^^^


> * IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*
> 
> reDragon (c) (Bobby Fish/Kyle O'Reilly) vs Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov/Rocky Romero) vs Time Splitters (Alex Shelley/Kushida) vs The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson/Nick Jackson)
> 
> * IWGP Tag Team Championship*
> 
> Bullet Club (c) (Doc Gallows/Karl Anderson) vs Meiyu Tag (Hirooki Goto/Katsuyori Shibata)
> 
> * Singles Match*
> 
> AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
> 
> * IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi
> 
> *IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada


----------



## NastyYaffa

daulten780 said:


> Haven't seen much of NJPW except for a few bits of the Okada/Tanahashi matches. Might watch WK, what should I especially watch for on the card?


Tanahashi/Okada
Nakamura/Ibushi
Styles/Naito

You should check out some of their old matches:


----------



## NasJayz

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tanahashi/Okada may slightly suffer since they've faced each other so many times so they'll have to come up with some new stuff as well.

Although they always do a splendid job in making callbacks to some of their previous matches. I highly recommend going through their series chronologically before watching their upcoming WK match.



Nakamura/Ibushi and Naito/Styles were glorious the first time round. The rematches should be great.


Ishii vs Makabe could be a sleeper pick for MOTN.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

1. 15 Men New Japan Rumble (Dark Match)

*Jushin Thunder Liger* vs Manabu Nakanishi vs Tiger Mask vs Yuji Nagata vs Others

2. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship

*reDragon* (c) (Bobby Fish/Kyle O'Reilly) vs Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov/Rocky Romero) vs Time Splitters (Alex Shelley/Kushida) vs The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson/Nick Jackson)

3. Six Man Tag Team Match

*Bullet Club (Jeff Jarrett/Bad Luck Fale/Yujiro Takahashi)* vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Satoshi Kojima/Tomoaki Honma

4. Eight Man Tag Team Match

*Suzukigun (Davey Boy Smith Jr./Lance Archer/Shelton X Benjamin/Takashi Iizuka)* vs Toru Yano/Naomichi Marufuji/The Mighty Don't Kneel (Shane Haste/Mikey Nicholls)

5. Singles Match- UWFI Rules (Match can only end by knockout or submission)

Minoru Suzuki vs *Kazushi Sakuraba*

6. NEVER Openweight Championship

*Tomohiro Ishii* (c) vs Togi Makabe

7. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship

Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs *Kenny Omega*

8. IWGP Tag Team Championship

*Bullet Club (c) (Doc Gallows/Karl Anderson)* vs Meiyu Tag (Hirooki Goto/Katsuyori Shibata)

9. Singles Match

*AJ Styles* vs Tetsuya Naito

10. IWGP Intercontinental Championship

*Shinsuke Nakamura* (c) vs Kota Ibushi

11. IWGP Heavyweight Championship

*Hiroshi Tanahashi *(c) vs Kazuchika Okada​


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Might actually buy this, seeing as it's just under 30€ and starts at 9 AM my time. 

Top two matches should bring the house down. Also looking forward to MiSu/Saku, Junior Tag match, BulletClub/Meiyu Tag and Taguchi/Omega.


----------



## Obfuscation

Honestly don't care about another Tanahashi vs Okada match. Wouldn't be surprised if it isn't even any good. But I do love Tana so I'm gonna try and hope he makes it work.

I'm mostly here for Makabe vs Ishii (omg) & finally getting MiSu vs Sakuraba under the proper rules. Underrating my interest in the Junior Heavyweight match. Adore Omega & I think vs Funky Weapon it could rock. Intercontinental Championship def looks like a blast on paper, but idk. Will the magic of the Climax match in 2013 be the same? At least it is fresh. 

Oh crap. Forgot about Naito vs Styles II. Hmm. I doubt I'll get what I want and that is another Naito victory, but I'll latch onto the win in the Climax for years. Gawwwwwd what a great moment that was. Expecting the show to be a hoot, it usually is. TMDK in New Japan is something I like to see. Teaming w/Yano of all people too. Ha. Nice. Just wished my interest in the main was there. Oh & here's to the Junior Tag straps match being less of a mess than last years. Dear christ don't be awful. plz.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This show is gonna be INSANE. Okada/Tanahashi will put on another classic, Nakamura/Ibushi could be a show stealer and everything else is looking damn good. Jim Ross and Matt Striker calling THIS card?:bahgawd:trips8kada


----------



## Good News Barrett

JR calling every move Styles Clash


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The Taguchi/Omega match could also be really awesome. It's a testament to how stacked this card is when there are legit 5 matches that can be MOTN.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JR/Striker calling the matches doesn't make a difference to me honestly. I'll watch with Japanese commentary as always. Can't match that emotion.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Apparently, if you order it on PPV and use the SAP button, it will switch from English commentary to Japanese commentary? Not sure how accurate that is, but if it's true... Also, has anyone gotten NJPW World yet? It's a really amazing service and might even better than WWE Network for me (most of the stuff on the Network I've already seen before).


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not sure if it's available in my country. I'll just fork some cash over and order it on PPV I guess :lol

Of course Real Hero and Original Bonski on Dailymotion will do the needful as always but don't wanna wait.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Here's the list of cable providers that will be providing this show:
http://wrestlingnews.co/wrestle-kingdom-9-global-force-wrestling-new-japan-pro-wrestling/


----------



## STEVALD

Guess its the best time for me to get back to watching something Japanese that doesn't involve tentacles :bahgawd


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Just to drop this in here, but we interviewed Jeff Jarrett about WrestleKingdom and Global Force Wrestling this week, which was a really fun conversation, talking whether PPV is a dying breed, the TV landscape right now, which New Japan talent would get over best in America, why he went with Matt Striker over Pollock, Meltzer and Mauro Ranallo, comparing Jim Ross with Lance Russell and his feelings about being on the card, which you can check out at this link if you're interested:

http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/web/sd5yr4/SCGRadio25-JeffJarrettandGFW.mp3


----------



## Hera

RAVEN said:


> Not sure if it's available in my country. I'll just fork some cash over and order it on PPV I guess :lol
> 
> Of course Real Hero and Original Bonski on Dailymotion will do the needful as always but don't wanna wait.


RealHero isn't uploading anything that they show on New Japan World and it takes Bonski a lot longer to rip stuff. NJPWWorld accepts any Visa or MasterCard card and they even take debit cards.

The streaming service has run perfectly thus far and the quality is amazing. Also if you order for WK you'll be getting the New Year Dash show on the 5th which is going to set up the angles going into the New Beginning shows. 

Here's the current streaming line up for New Japan World:


There's a wrestling festival they are hosting on the 3rd. They'll have a few matches and some stuff with the rest of the roster.

On January 4th they'll start the live stream at 5:00 JST which is the ring construction. The entire show will be shown on it as well including the battle royal.

January 5th is New Year Dash from Korakuen Hall

The two Fantasticamania shows from Korauken Hall on Jan. 18th and 19th

The 1st Road to The New Beginning show on Jan. 30th.

The Road to The New Beginning Korakuen Hall show on Feb. 1st

New Beginning from Osaka on Feb. 11th 

New Beginning from Sendai on Feb. 14th

And that's just what they've announced so far. Plus you get the backlog of matches and they put up some documentaries and the like as well. They just recently added a new section of matches that were uploaded due to requests on Twitter. 

Tanahashi posted an article about his favorite 1/4 match that he was in (which was vs Mutoh in 2009) and his favorite match that he wasn't in was Inoki vs Vader from 1996. Okada has one up as well. So they add things like this too. It's nice that they also wrote out their reasons as to why they picked the matches they did instead of it being in video form so that people who aren't native Japanese speakers could check out why they picked them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh they accept Mastercard? I'll sign up on January 1st then.


Are there English subs for all the content? Especially stuff like documentaries and such? I likely will only be using my PC/Laptop to watch New Japan.

Where to sign up for it?


----------



## DoubtGin

When does it start? I'm living in Germany and university starts on the 5th, but I don't quite know if I will be able to watch it.


----------



## MOREIRA

Really looking forward to this event.


----------



## WBS

RAVEN said:


> Oh they accept Mastercard? I'll sign up on January 1st then.
> 
> 
> Are there English subs for all the content? Especially stuff like documentaries and such? I likely will only be using my PC/Laptop to watch New Japan.
> 
> Where to sign up for it?


Nope there aren't subs. On PPV the sap button will allow to switch from English to Japanese.


----------



## WBS

The Live Show, wich will start at 2am et in the US, will begin at 8am in Germany; while the replay, wich will air at 7pm et in the US, will air at 1am on the 5th.


----------



## Hera

RAVEN said:


> Oh they accept Mastercard? I'll sign up on January 1st then.
> 
> 
> Are there English subs for all the content? Especially stuff like documentaries and such? I likely will only be using my PC/Laptop to watch New Japan.
> 
> Where to sign up for it?


There's no English subs at all. You can sign up here: https://njpwworld.com/signup

Here's all of the instructions in English: http://www.strongstyletranslations.com/2014/12/how-to-register-at-njpw-world.html#more

Over 10% of the 10,000~ users for New Japan World are apparently from the US. A thousand people doesn't seem like that much but that's still a pretty decent figure. That isn't taking into account the rest of the world that isn't from Japan either. The aim for the first year is 30,000 so they hit 1/3rd of the target in a month so things are going very well for the service so far.


----------



## DoubtGin

WBS said:


> The Live Show, wich will start at 2am et in the US, will begin at 8am in Germany; while the replay, wich will air at 7pm et in the US, will air at 1am on the 5th.


So does it air at 8am on Sunday or Monday (the live one, in Germany)? Sorry, I'm really bad with timezones.


----------



## WBS

The live show on Sunday morning.


----------



## RKing85

So torn on how to watch this event.

Want to hear Ross do commentary, but I really don't want to give Jarrett a single cent of my money.


----------



## malek

Really looking towards just 3 wrestling events.

Best of Super Juniors, BOLA and Wrestle Kingdom. From bottom to top, card looks amazing, and there is something that interests me in every match on there.

Can't wait, and curious to finally watch NJPW with English commentary.


----------



## RPC

I've barely seen any New Japan this year but that card looks incredible based off the wrestlers I know. And just the thought of JR calling it got me hype.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

This is my day in a nutshell...

Signed up for NJPW world, went and bought a Google Chromecast, installed said Chromecast to my television. watched NJPW ALL DAY.

Has been superb.

right now its Yuji Nagata vs Jun Akiyama for the GHC Heavyweight Championship. 

Side Note: Will English commentary of WK9 be available of NJPWWORLD?


----------



## Sugnid

Right, what do I need to binge watch to set myself for this glorious event?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sugnid said:


> Right, what do I need to binge watch to set myself for this glorious event?


----------



## tahir_13

they go crazy


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

SuzukiGUN said:


> This is my day in a nutshell...
> 
> Signed up for NJPW world, went and bought a Google Chromecast, installed said Chromecast to my television. watched NJPW ALL DAY.
> 
> Has been superb.
> 
> right now its Yuji Nagata vs Jun Akiyama for the GHC Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> Side Note: Will English commentary of WK9 be available of NJPWWORLD?


To the best of my knowledge, no. English commentary is exclusive to PPV and Flipps


----------



## FITZ

The show is going to be great. I think I might go and order either the ppv or get New Japan World. Have to decide if JR is worth the extra cost . I feel like I should be watching more New Japan and maybe an on demand service is the way to get me to do that. I just know that this card is insane and I know that even with limited knowledge of Japanese wrestling.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

At least he's aware. I'm sure him and Ross will have a few hiccups here and there and puro smarks will go ape****, but will love the show.


----------



## just1988

*Just watched the Matt Striker preview videos on Youtube and thought they were fantastic. This is the exact kind of thing the English speaking audience need. I've had an interest in Japanese wrestling now for about 5 years and have had very little clue what is going on but now with this, it's like a whole new promotion has been opened up to me. 

I really hope they keep him on to continue with hype videos for more shows, that way I'll definitely stick around to watch more, as long as the story is set, I can understand the action more, as I watch.*


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

This will be the first NJPW event that I ever watch, so I'm looking forward to seeing the certain styles on this show. Can't wait for the 4 way tag team match. Hopefully I develop a major interest in the company going forward.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thanks for the thread Raven :russo. I'm a newbie around here and this helped me a lot. From the podcasts I've listened to, I've been told to look out for The Bullet Club(Cool stable), Tanahashi(Cena type dude), The Young Bucks(Super Cool high flying Tag Team), and Okada(Stylish, flamboyant pretty boy). Looking forward to the PPV :thumbsup*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the Jr. Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Haven't watched much wrestling the past year tbh (save for an episode of NXT the other week because I was at a mates and he had it on) but heard about this and have to say I'd like to give this a watch. Looks like a great card (judging from what I've seen or heard).


----------



## Obfuscation

Watched the Taguchi vs Omega video. Thought it was awesome. Striker was sincere & kept it in kayfabe, which was for the best. Perhaps his work as the side man by JR might not be so bad after all. 

Hype was well done. It puts all of it into a bigger perspective than some may have assumed. I can get why some aspects of the Bullet Club have worn thin for folks, and Omega's joining was kind of "oh look, ANOTHER gaijin to randomly enter the fold." But he's almost in a high level position to be the next Devitt. To get back into the Junior Heavyweight fold, rather than toss a new guy in for no reason. _(more-so on the Jarrett front. That was random.)_ I like the full circle aspect of it. Bullet Club are dicks & will do anything to keep their gaijin domination among a sea of Japanese folks alive. Fine by me. Bring in the cleaner. Chuck in the past tag team history Omega has had w/Funky Weapon, & I'm all the more sold.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Kenny Omega sounding like a villain from a Cheesy Anime or JRPG, love it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Between Devitt leaving and Ibushi moving to heavyweight, Omega is the perfect guy to give the Jr. Heavyweight singles picture a shot in the arm.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hype is real :mark:


----------



## MrLariato

Man, I can't remember the last time that I was so excited about a pro wrestling show; the worst is that I know that they're are gonna top my expectatives.


This is 'gonna be amazing.


Great job, NJPW. What a Great F'N Job.


----------



## FITZ

Does anyone know if you can use the New Japan World from any of the "Stick" streaming devices out there? I'm looking at getting either a Roku Stick, Fire TV Stick, or the Chrome cast stick. I feel like I'm eventually going to get New Japan World and would like to have a device that I can get it on.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I've been going to every WrestleMania since 2010 and none of those shows had my hype levels through the roof like this show has.


----------



## iamloco724

Can anyone else check there listings on there cable it's supposed to be live at 2am EST and replayed at 7pm but fios shows 7pm as the first airing, you most likely have to search GFW


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

From Big Dave Meltzer:


> As of about a week ago, *the advance for the Tokyo Dome was 50% ahead of the same period last year, and the most tickets sold for a New Japan Dome show this far in advance since the All Japan vs. New Japan Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kensuke Sasaki feud*, and that was one super hot program at the time, far bigger than what they’ve got now Given they sold 35,000 tickets last year, it looks like they will be coming close to the elusive sellout. The last pro wrestling sellout of the Tokyo Dome was the 2005 NOAH show with the Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kawada and Kenta Kobashi vs. Sasaki double main event. The last New Japan sellout was 2002 with the Yuji Nagata vs. Jun Akiyama main event. The last time a pure New Japan main event sold out the Dome was 1999 for Keiji Muto vs. Don Frye, and even that show had significant paper to sell the place out.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Card looks great. Can't wait to see Omega's new gimmick.

But I'm disappointed Jarrett's on the card and in the Bullet Club


----------



## RKing85

If I never see Jeff Jarrett again in my lifetime, in any capacity, that would be great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can someone explain why Jeff Jarrett is still wrestling at age 50? I thought the Bullet Club was full of cool young guys.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Can someone explain why Jeff Jarrett is still wrestling at age 50? I thought the Bullet Club was full of cool young guys.*


All he's done thus far is hit guys with guitars to help Bullet Club cheat to win while continuing to not draw a dime. He showed up a few months back and everyone was like :wut but I guess they're just trying to get guys on the card and they need him for a 6-man tag. Can't imagine he'll do much.

By the way, I told you before, Nakamura is the shit, pay attention when he's there.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

After it was revealed that Marufuji and TMDK would be competing in the Tokyo Dome at WK9 representing NOAH, NJPW and NOAH have reached a deal.
http://enuhito.com/51970268.html

This is a great move for all involved. It increases market shares by creating "competition" and showcases each league as an option (instead of losing the audience to some other form of entertainment) as well as opening up talent exchanges to benefit all involve and boosts their value as contractors. So I expect guys like Styles, Okada, Goto, and Nagata to be competing there in 2015. #BestforBusiness


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> All he's done thus far is hit guys with guitars to help Bullet Club cheat to win while continuing to not draw a dime. He showed up a few months back and everyone was like :wut but I guess they're just trying to get guys on the card and they need him for a 6-man tag. Can't imagine he'll do much.
> 
> By the way, I told you before, Nakamura is the shit, pay attention when he's there.


*Is this their B team or something? Is someone injured? Edit: Nevermind, I see AJ Styles and Karl Anderson are wrestling in other matches. This explains everything.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Is this their B team or something? Is someone injured? Edit: Nevermind, I see AJ Styles and Karl Anderson are wrestling in other matches. This explains everything.*


It's strange because Tama Tonga's not booked but Jarrett is. Are they going to put him in the 15-man pre-show Rumble match? I honestly don't know.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> All he's done thus far is hit guys with guitars to help Bullet Club cheat to win while continuing to not draw a dime. He showed up a few months back and everyone was like :wut but I guess they're just trying to get guys on the card and they need him for a 6-man tag. Can't imagine he'll do much.
> 
> By the way, I told you before, Nakamura is the shit, pay attention when he's there.


Oh lawd, if Honma hits his trademark Headbutt on Jarrett for the win next Sunday....:mark:


----------



## Gretchen

BBR watches puro? Wha?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Superkick said:


> BBR watches puro? Wha?


He's doing it because Okada and Jim Ross. Can't imagine it'll be a regular thing but it'll be interesting for sure.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The only WK9 guide you'll EVER need. 


For the next 6 days of course. 
http://wrestlingonearth.com/all-aboard-the-ss-strong-style-wrestle-kingdom-9/


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really looking forward to the show. I've been watching bits and pieces for a while but given all the hype plus JR commentating means a buy from me


----------



## Sugnid

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the New Japan World from any of the "Stick" streaming devices out there? I'm looking at getting either a Roku Stick, Fire TV Stick, or the Chrome cast stick. I feel like I'm eventually going to get New Japan World and would like to have a device that I can get it on.


I've been using my Chromecast to watch some stuff and it's worked fine. I imagine it will be the same with the others.


----------



## Joshi Judas

BBR will likely be impressed with Okada or Nakamura the most. Maybe the Young Bucks.

I do wonder sometimes whether first timers find Young Bucks a bit annoying due to their constant DX Crotch chops and NWO Too Sweet gestures? Anyway, their match should make up for that.


Been a while since I've seen a Kenny Omega match. Pulling for him to win.

Also about damn time Shibata wins a title so Team Meiyu tag all the way.


I cannot stress enough how hyped I am for this show. Most excited I've been for any PPV since MITB 2011. And judging by the ticket sales Meltzer reported and just looking around the internet, this must be the most anticipated NJPW PPV in quite a while.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

I wasn't a big Bullet Club fan as it was, hated when they won all the belts earlier in the year. Fale sucks. Tonga is just there, Doc has been underwhelming, Yujiro is the least impressive up and coming guy on the roster, and watching the Young Bucks doing the crotch chops is hideous viewing. 

Styles has been awesome, and I like Karl Anderson, so there is that. 

Nakamura is absolutely awesome, wait till first timers get a slice of him on January 4th B-)


----------



## wildpegasus

Soooooo freaking excited!! for this!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah Bullet Club ran it's course with me long ago. I like most of the guys in it- AJ, Omega, Young Bucks, Anderson but have no wish to see them go on as a stable. Plus there's Jarrett in it now which automatically deducts some cool points.

Still, AJ vs Naito, Omega vs Taguchi, Young Bucks doing their usual match should be fun. And the two top matches don't have Bullet Club members so they will be free of shenanigans. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NastyYaffa said:


>


*Nakamura is so animated and entertaining. His theme song sounds like it's straight from an anime too.*


----------



## TripleG

I am totally down for this show. I am definitely going to see it!


----------



## Gretchen

RAVEN said:


> BBR will likely be impressed with Okada or Nakamura the most. Maybe the Young Bucks.
> 
> I do wonder sometimes whether first timers find Young Bucks a bit annoying due to their constant DX Crotch chops and NWO Too Sweet gestures? Anyway, their match should make up for that.



I started watching New Japan matches fairly recently (spring) and the Bucks did not annoy me at all. They do too much innovative and fun shit in the ring to be annoying. Plus I think doing the crotch chops and too sweet gestures only helps their act. 

I think BBR will be most impressed with Nakamura. As one should.


----------



## Cliffy

Rainmaka! said:


> After it was revealed that Marufuji and TMDK would be competing in the Tokyo Dome at WK9 representing NOAH, NJPW and NOAH have reached a deal.
> http://enuhito.com/51970268.html
> 
> This is a great move for all involved. It increases market shares by creating "competition" and showcases each league as an option (instead of losing the audience to some other form of entertainment) as well as opening up talent exchanges to benefit all involve and boosts their value as contractors. So I expect guys like Styles, Okada, Goto, and Nagata to be competing there in 2015. #BestforBusiness


:mark: excellent news, huge NOAH fan here.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Nakamura is so animated and entertaining. His theme song sounds like it's straight from an anime too.*


Nakamura is the king. I am sure you will think the same way after watching WK.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Okada's always been my guy since I started watching. Nakamura was a close #2 but I've soured on him a little this year while gaining more appreciation for Tanahashi.

Shibata's moved into my #3 spot while Shinskayy at 4 :


----------



## SOR

Not a huge NJPW guy but I'll be watching. Looking forward to seeing the American guys and the few NJPW guys I'm familiar with. Looking forward to becoming more familiar with the NJPW talent pool. I was very impressed with the NJPW/ROH joint shows earlier this year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Very much looking forward to this event.


----------



## Srdjan99

Damn this show, I'm actually more excited for this one as I was for all the WWE shows from this year, except WM. The card can easily deliver 4 MOTYC contenders. Lookin' forward to the Naito/Styles match, Ishii/Makabe one and Ibushi/Nakamura. Pumped up for Okada/Tanahashi, no matter how many times they face each other, it is always special


----------



## musclehead

I think I might give this show a go. The only japanese matches I've watched have been from the 60s,70s and 80s so I hope the style hasn't changed that much.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Show looks like it's gonna be fucking amazing. Can't wait till Sunday! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Okada's always been my guy since I started watching. Nakamura was a close #2 but I've soured on him a little this year while gaining more appreciation for Tanahashi.
> 
> Shibata's moved into my #3 spot while Shinskayy at 4 :


*Yep, you guys were right, Nakamura's already my second favorite :. I've seen his name floated around here, the videos have delivered, and the IC title matters in Japan, so there's that.*


----------



## Gretchen

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Yep, you guys were right, Nakamura's already my second favorite :. I've seen his name floated around here, the videos have delivered, and the IC title matters in Japan, so there's that.*


Is Okada your favorite?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Superkick said:


> Is Okada your favorite?


*
HAI!
*


----------



## Gretchen

He's cool. I like him tho I prefer Nakamura as well as a couple other guys like Styles, the Bucks, and the Time Splitters. Ibushi is also awesome. I gotta watch more Ibushi matches.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh God please let Honma cover Jarrett for the pin in the six man tag kada


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> He's cool. I like him tho I prefer Nakamura as well as a couple other guys like Styles, the Bucks, and the Time Splitters. Ibushi is also awesome. I gotta watch more Ibushi matches.


If you haven't seen it yet, check out his match vs. Nakamura. 5-star worthy match right there, imo.


----------



## Gretchen

Ibushi or Shinskay? Watched Nakamura vs Okada @ G1 Climax 24 and it ruled.


----------



## DoubtGin

I love how the stables actually aren't together all the time and the members have their own feuds.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Superkick said:


> Ibushi or Shinskay? Watched Nakamura vs Okada @ G1 Climax 24 and it ruled.


Nakamura vs Ibushi from G1 Climax 2013 last year. Which is what basically led to this upcoming match at WK, since everyone wanted a rematch and Ibushi's now moved up to the Heavyweight division.

Great underdog performance from Ibushi.

x1351wi


----------



## Gretchen

Ah, thought that might have been what he was referring to. I watched that match a while ago by recommendation of TJQ. One of my favorite matches I would say, awesome stuff.


----------



## Hera

Rainmaka! said:


> After it was revealed that Marufuji and TMDK would be competing in the Tokyo Dome at WK9 representing NOAH, NJPW and NOAH have reached a deal.
> http://enuhito.com/51970268.html
> 
> This is a great move for all involved. It increases market shares by creating "competition" and showcases each league as an option (instead of losing the audience to some other form of entertainment) as well as opening up talent exchanges to benefit all involve and boosts their value as contractors. So I expect guys like Styles, Okada, Goto, and Nagata to be competing there in 2015. #BestforBusiness


Goto and Nagata yes. Okada and Styles I wouldn't expect AT ALL. Nagata was already GHC Heavyweight Champ this year and Goto and Shibata did a tag match. Expect a lot of Kojima in NOAH this year. 

I guess since all of you are posting favorites I'll post mine...... 

Shibata is the best. He works people so hard. Man I love it.
Naito's my favorite in ring worker and I want no one to win the Heavyweight title more. 
Ibushi's a little more controlled in New Japan than DDT. Him fucking up Nakamura to challenge for the title was incredible.
KUSHIDA needs to dump Shelley and become the junior king. My favorite things about KUSHIDA are his connections to Takada and Sakuraba so when the Time Splitters were in a tag match with Tanahashi and Shibata I wanted to die cause my Saku boys were finally together.

I like everyone in New Japan really outside of the shit show Bullet Club. I'm HYPED AS FUCK for TMDK however. :mark: Even my boy Shane Haste knows my hype levels are on max. :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that match and Tanahashi/Okada from Invasion Attack 2013 are my two favorite New Japan matches since I started watching.

That 1 count kickout though :banderas If not used well it can take so much away from a match. Ibushi and Shinskay timed it perfectly there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Matt Striker's video breaking down and hyping the main event is finally here. Also features Jim Ross.

Fantastic job in building up the match and selling it to the audience. Even Gallows and AJ Styles hype up Tanahashi and Okada.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life

Damn, that card looks amazing! I definately have to watch it. Almost every match has potential and as many of you said, there are some MOTYC on that card for sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RAVEN said:


> Okada's always been my guy since I started watching. Nakamura was a close #2 but I've soured on him a little this year while gaining more appreciation for Tanahashi.
> 
> Shibata's moved into my #3 spot while Shinskayy at 4 :


Okada is still my dude, but god damn it if Swagsuke isn't the coolest dude in wrestling.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NastyYaffa said:


>


#TooSweet


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I'm just so happy to see Ibushi get the push he deserves into the Heavyweight division. That type of booking is something we'd never see in WWE unless the crowds shit on shows for it (Daniel Bryan style).


----------



## Nickolas

This is going to be heavenly.


----------



## FITZ

RAVEN said:


> Yeah that match and Tanahashi/Okada from Invasion Attack 2013 are my two favorite New Japan matches since I started watching.
> 
> That 1 count kickout though :banderas If not used well it can take so much away from a match. Ibushi and Shinskay timed it perfectly there.


A 1 count is difficult to do right but when done right it's one of the best things that can happen. It's just a shame that it gets overdone in indy wrestling.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*An introduction to the brutal spectacle of New Japan Pro Wrestling*
http://www.avclub.com/article/introduction-brutal-spectacle-new-japan-pro-wrestl-213017


----------



## T-Viper

I cannot wait for this. UFC 182 Jones vs Cormier b2b Wrestle Kingdom 9 Okata vs Tanahashi is going to be one of the best nights of fights ever.


----------



## Hera

BKKsoulcity said:


> I'm just so happy to see Ibushi get the push he deserves into the Heavyweight division. That type of booking is something we'd never see in WWE unless the crowds shit on shows for it (Daniel Bryan style).


He didn't get pushed as a heavyweight because he was a junior. He bulked up to become a heavyweight. He's always been tall enough. That's really all there is to it. (That and actually being signed to New Japan.)

I mean KUSHIDA is probably never going to be a heavyweight. He's not tall enough and he can't bulk up like Ishii can. They still take that pretty seriously. There's nothing wrong with being a junior either.


----------



## TripleG

Can't wait to see this. I am really excited.


----------



## Sugnid

So does anyone actually know how to order the show via the Flipps app?

Does the show appear on the day to order?


----------



## WBS

Sugnid said:


> So does anyone actually know how to order the show via the Flipps app?
> 
> Does the show appear on the day to order?


WK9 on demand will be available after the recorded replay at 7PM EST Sunday. It will be available on demand for 30 days after.


----------



## Srdjan99

Just watched the Matt Striker video for the Okada/Tanahashi match and all I can say is that..... MY BODY IS READY :mark:


----------



## Sugnid

WBS said:


> WK9 on demand will be available after the recorded replay at 7PM EST Sunday. It will be available on demand for 30 days after.


So it's not available on the app to watch live?


----------



## ryarts

Does anyone know how to order Wrestle Kingdom on the Flipps app? Been searching for it on the app for the last couple of days so I can order it but can't find it anywhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I did it. Subscribed to NJPW World. My body is ready :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tanner1495

Hey guys, I actually wrote a short intro to TMDK for those unfamiliar with the tag team *here*, would love to get some feedback as well! I'm also putting up a predictions post on Saturday as well!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

5 More days!


----------



## Obfuscation

Naito to have another spectacular entrance is a MUST.


----------



## Lazyking

I'm really annoyed that my cable isn't airing the show live. I greatly prefer watching live and was looking forward to watching it on my tv. Now, its very unlikely I'll get the show. I'll have to look for it online I guess after


----------



## shitlord

Is anyone else paying only $10 for this PPV or did my cable provider fuck something up?


----------



## malek

Hera said:


> They still take that pretty seriously. There's nothing wrong with being a junior either.


Actually there is, as apart from BOSJ division is stale and neglected as hell


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lazyking said:


> I'm really annoyed that my cable isn't airing the show live. I greatly prefer watching live and was looking forward to watching it on my tv. Now, its very unlikely I'll get the show. I'll have to look for it online I guess after




Try getting the Flipps app. And I don't know if NJPW World streams to the TV but it should.


----------



## STEVALD

Just watched all those hype videos on GFW's channel and I'm, well, hyped :mark:

Also, does anyone have a link to the talked about Okada/Tanahashi match?


----------



## SuzukiGUN

RAVEN said:


> Try getting the Flipps app. And I don't know if NJPW World streams to the TV but it should.


it does with my chromecast


----------



## Heel To Face

Does anyone know. The only way to get watch the show with JR and Styker on commentary is to order it on ppv on sunday night. 

If I get their network that will not be on it right only the live show at like 2 in the morning.


----------



## Joshi Judas

You can use the Flipps app too for JR/Striker commentary.

@Steve E Dangerously


It's better if you watch the entire series chronologically to appreciate the little things in each match. They do many callbacks to previous spots which add to the story.

However the general consensus is their Invasion Attack 2013 match is the best:

x22s0av

This is match number 4 in their series. Tanahashi as champion, Okada the challenger.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Heel To Face said:


> Does anyone know. The only way to get watch the show with JR and Styker on commentary is to order it on ppv on sunday night.
> 
> If I get their network that will not be on it right only the live show at like 2 in the morning.


No because its not NJPW booking Ross and Striker its GFW. if you order the New Japan World you will only get the Japanese commentary.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> You can use the Flipps app too for JR/Striker commentary.
> 
> @Steve E Dangerously
> 
> 
> It's better if you watch the entire series chronologically to appreciate the little things in each match. They do many callbacks to previous spots which add to the story.
> 
> However the general consensus is their Invasion Attack 2013 match is the best:
> 
> This is match number 4 in their series. Tanahashi as champion, Okada the challenger.


*I hope every match isn't an hour long. I just can't deal with that.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I hope every match isn't an hour long. I just can't deal with that.*


Main events tend to go 30-40 minutes. Sometimes 25-30 since there are lots of special entrances at WK.

After the match there's the trophy presentation, photos taken, interviews and such, which is why the video is so long. The match doesn't go one hour :bo


----------



## seabs

*New Japan hasn't had a match go much over 30 minutes for AGES and this show isn't going to change that pattern. Fitting this show into 4 hours definitely means some matches will be shorter than usual and the entrances will also probably be more rushed. If it goes over then they'll be cut off for at least the US feed and that would be terrible for them to happen on their first show on US PPV. Tanahashi/Okada will get their usual 20-30 minutes but I don't expect anyone else to get much over 15 minutes bell to bell.*


----------



## Lazyking

alot of the undercard matches will get 10 mins or less, Only three of the matches need to get substantial time. If you give an hour to the first five matches and really none of those matches need a ton of time, you can easily make the four hour window.


----------



## BlueRover

But wait, so you can't simply pay to download or stream the PPV on your PC? I don't do Iphone, and my android's plan is really week....I need a PC option.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

STEVE E. DANGEROUSLY said:


> Just watched all those hype videos on GFW's channel and I'm, well, hyped :mark:
> 
> Also, does anyone have a link to the talked about Okada/Tanahashi match?


It's best to watch their entire series of matches. All of 6 of their matches are some of the wrestling matches, like, ever.


----------



## validreasoning

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Honestly don't care about another Tanahashi vs Okada match. Wouldn't be surprised if it isn't even any good. But I do love Tana so I'm gonna try and hope he makes it work.


thats the issue for me. whoever wins the mainevent its the same old same old. we have seen a number of long title reigns for tanahashi and okada so nothing really changes. come sunday night tana and okada (combined) will have held the title 1,298 days out of a possible 1,461 since january 4th 2011 

no matter who wins tana is still the number 1 guy in the eyes of the fans and company..that is very clear and okada is number 2


----------



## The ATM_

i'm actually in tokyo, anyone knows where i can find informations for the WK9 ticket?


----------



## flag sabbath

Some essential Dome show hype. Chinskay is in trouble....


----------



## Obfuscation

Found that last night. The ace of all cross promoting.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

BlueRover said:


> But wait, so you can't simply pay to download or stream the PPV on your PC? I don't do Iphone, and my android's plan is really week....I need a PC option.


I think you can from Flipps.TV website


----------



## Defrost

The ATM_ said:


> i'm actually in tokyo, anyone knows where i can find informations for the WK9 ticket?


I'd tell you to go to New Japan's website or to the Tokyo Dome itself. Other than that I have no idea.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

My Wrestle Kingdom 9 predictions:

_Pre-Show:_
_New Japan Rumble._

Prediction-_*Jushin Thunder Liger
*_
_Four-Way Tag for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship_: _reDRagon(c) vs. the Forever Hooligans vs. the Time Splitters vs. the Young Bucks.
_
Prediction-*reDRagon* to retain

_6-Man Tag: Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Jeff Jarrett) vs. Team New Japan (Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma)._

Prediction: _*Team New Japan*_

_8-Man Tag: Suzuki-Gun (Takashi Iizuka, Shelton Benjamin, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Toru Yano, Naomichi Marufuji, Mickey Nicholls, and Shane Haste._

Prediction:_* Yano & Team NOAH*_

_UWFi Rules Match: Can only be won by Submission, KO, or Ref Stoppage:_
_Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba_

Prediction: *Minoru Suzuki*

_Never Openweight Championship Match:_
_Tomohiro Ishii(c) vs. Togi Makabe_

Prediction: *Tomohiro Ishii* to retain

_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:
Ryusuke Taguchi(c) vs. Kenny Omega_

Prediction:* Kenny Omega* to become the NEW Junior Heavyweight Champion

_IWGP Tag Team Championship Match:
Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows)(c) vs. Meiyu Tag (Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata)_

Prediction: _*Goto & Shibata *_to become the NEW Tag Champs

_AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito_

Prediction: _*AJ Styles*_

_IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match:
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs. Kota Ibushi_

Prediction: _*Kota Ibushi*_ to become the NEW I-C Champion
_
IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match:
Hiroshi Tanahashi(c) vs. Kazuchika Okada_

Prediction: _*Kazuchika Okada*_ to become the NEW IWGP Heavyweight Championship


----------



## BREEaments03

validreasoning said:


> funny that no matter how much njpw push Tanahashi the smark fans can't get enough..this will be his 8th tokyo dome mainevent since 2005, cena has only mainevented 5 wrestlemanias during the same spell.


There is a difference between Cena and Tanahashi. One is entertaining and the other is not. Also the fact that since Tanahashi is seen as the "Ace" in NJPW, he gets booked that way. Cena just gets randomly booked against jobbers like Bray sometimes since it's "entertainment" and not wrestling in WWE land.

I would also bet money that next year, Tanahashi will not be in the main event.


----------



## BREEaments03

validreasoning said:


> funny that no matter how much njpw push Tanahashi the smark fans can't get enough..this will be his 8th tokyo dome mainevent since 2005, cena has only mainevented 5 wrestlemanias during the same spell.


There is a difference between Cena and Tanahashi. One is entertaining and the other is not. Also the fact that since Tanahashi is seen as the "Ace" in NJPW, he gets booked that way. Cena just gets randomly booked against jobbers like Bray sometimes since it's "entertainment" and not wrestling in WWE land.

I would also bet money that next year, Tanahashi will not be in the main event.


----------



## BREEaments03

double post emphasizing my points.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Badass fan art :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Badass fan art :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

NastyYaffa said:


> Badass fan art :mark:


Right click

Save image as

(Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

The payment didn't go through last time I tried but I finally did it. Subscribed to NJPW World :mark:











What time does Wrestle Kingdom start? Give me the Japanese or EST time.


Also, got one question. I've been browsing NJPW World and noticed that for the past PPVs, they have separate videos for each match instead of the whole show as one single video. In some matches, a few entrances are cut.

So if I can't catch WK9 live due to the timing, will it be available as an entire show later or be divided into separate videos for each match again?


----------



## DOPA

The top three matches are all money.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

BREEaments03 said:


> double post emphasizing my points.


No,it only makes you look more like a douchebag .


----------



## Vic Capri

I encourage everybody to check it out. Jeff Jarrett has gone out of his way to try to make it a buyrates success.

You don't have to know about the Japanese talent or the storylines heading to the matches. With Jim Ross and Matt Striker calling the action, just sit back and enjoy the workrate.

Plus, you got AJ Styles on the card! 

#SupportChange 

- Vic


----------



## Srdjan99

RAVEN said:


> The payment didn't go through last time I tried but I finally did it. Subscribed to NJPW World :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time does Wrestle Kingdom start? Give me the Japanese or EST time.


I think it's 2 am EST time


----------



## Insomnia

NastyYaffa said:


> Badass fan art :mark:


Dope.


----------



## Certified G

I don't normally watch Puro outside of Dragon Gate, but I always try to catch Wrestle Kingdom. I'm pretty excited for the show, and reading all the comments has gotten me hyped for the show. January 4th get here already. :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Srdjan99 said:


> I think it's 2 am EST time



Thanks man, it will be 12:30 pm here on Sunday, so I'll probably have some chicken and beer ready with me and needn't miss out on sleep to catch it live :



On a side note, NJPW World videos have been playing superbly thus far. I caught some G1 matches from this year and just watched Tanahashi vs Suzuki from King of Pro Wrestling 2012. Great quality, no buffering, real smooth (Y)


----------



## Creative name

http://www.avclub.com/article/introduction-brutal-spectacle-new-japan-pro-wrestl-213017


----------



## TripleG

Vic Capri said:


> You don't have to know about the Japanese talent or the storylines heading to the matches. With Jim Ross and Matt Striker calling the action, just sit back and enjoy the workrate.


Actually, with JR & Striker calling it, you can probably enjoy the storylines as well. I am sure JR and Striker will work their butts off to bring everybody up to speed and make it sound as exciting as possible.


----------



## Creative name

Jim Ross can make a boring match sound amazing, I can't wait to see him on a card full of amazing matches.


----------



## TJQ

Hype levels are through the roof for this, going to pick up NJPWWorld some time before the event.


----------



## Srdjan99

I cannot believe that the amount of food that I have for this event is such as big as the one I have every year for WM and RR. This is nuts, so pumped up for this


----------



## Obfuscation

Vic Capri said:


> I encourage everybody to check it out. Jeff Jarrett has gone out of his way to try to make it a buyrates success.
> 
> You don't have to know about the Japanese talent or the storylines heading to the matches. With Jim Ross and Matt Striker calling the action, just sit back and enjoy the workrate.
> 
> Plus, you got AJ Styles on the card!
> 
> #SupportChange
> 
> - Vic


what if I don't watch for WORKRATE?


----------



## Gretchen

NastyYaffa said:


> Badass fan art :mark:


Looks fucking sick.

Unfortunately I'm such a geek that one of those features two guys whom I've never watched a single match of (Ishii & Makabe) but the rest are HYPE, especially the first three. And the four way tag match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> Looks fucking sick.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm such a geek that one of those features two guys whom I've never watched a single match of (Ishii & Makabe) but the rest are HYPE, especially the first three. And the four way tag match.


If you have never seen Ishii wrestle, you're in for a treat 

You should totally check out his matches vs. Shibata, Nakamura, Tanahashi & Goto, if you can. Great stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

Makabe is a BOSS.

Eventually the new fans will realize this.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Pumped for this. I watched all the GFW JR and Striker previews on Youtube. JR calling these matches will be epic. Bah Gawd 4 hours of Ross calling NJPW, just think of him calling the Jr Heavyweight tag match with all the flips, then the Never title slobber knocker and then him calling an AJ Styles match, a Nakamura match and then the main event. Man, this is going to be amazing!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Matt Striker's Final Word on WK9.







NastyYaffa said:


> Badass fan art :mark:



The artist is Tapla. She makes lots of awesome NJPW fan-art.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Vic Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage everybody to check it out. Jeff Jarrett has gone out of his way to try to make it a buyrates success.
> 
> You don't have to know about the Japanese talent or the storylines heading to the matches. With Jim Ross and Matt Striker calling the action, just sit back and enjoy the workrate.
> 
> Plus, you got AJ Styles on the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #SupportChange
> 
> - Vic
> 
> 
> 
> what if I don't watch for WORKRATE?
Click to expand...

Then watch it for the amazing wrestling and find out for yourself why njpw has all the gears in place to compete with the wwe


----------



## Sephiroth

What if I only want to watch it for Minoru Suzuki killing bitches dead?


----------



## Obfuscation

Still waiting for that MiSu open invitational gauntlet where all the young lions tempt fate by pursuing REVENGE.

In the meantime, shoot fight thing-y w/Sakuraba should suffice. Long time coming.


----------



## RKing85

UFC and Tokyo Dome back to back.

Fuck am I ever excited for tomorrow night.

Still undecided on how I'm going to watch it. Leaning towards PPV. I really want to hear JR do commentary, but I also really don't want to give Jeff Jarrett any of my money.


----------



## Good News Barrett

got my njppworld just in time..

woohah.. so excited


----------



## Lazyking

JR is in Japan and posting photos. Got one with Nakamura and one with Okada. kinda marked out at that.


----------



## Good News Barrett

swag is off the charts..


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551238388120965120
kada :jr


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551239844106493952
Do we not have a Nakamura macro? Somebody needs to get on that.


----------



## Good News Barrett

i don't know if this is live but contract signings are going on..


----------



## STEVALD

RAVEN said:


> @Steve E Dangerously
> 
> 
> It's better if you watch the entire series chronologically to appreciate the little things in each match. They do many callbacks to previous spots which add to the story.
> 
> However the general consensus is their Invasion Attack 2013 match is the best:
> 
> x22s0av
> 
> This is match number 4 in their series. Tanahashi as champion, Okada the challenger.


Shit, that was so kada

Guess I'll watch the other ones as well if I find the time to. Mind listing them chronologically?


----------



## almostfamous

24 hours from now we'll be in the middle of the PPV :mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas




----------



## Insomnia

^^^

:banderas


----------



## BlueRover

Don't see an option to buy the ppv online....so I'm checking the Flipps app on android, and there are a number of preview videos for WK9, but still no ppv option. Anyone know what I'm missing?


----------



## Obfuscation

JR w/Nakamura & Rainmaker. Legit awesome.




STEVIE SWAG said:


> Shit, that was so kada
> 
> Guess I'll watch the other ones as well if I find the time to. Mind listing them chronologically?


1) The New Beginning 2012 (2/12/12)
2) Dominion (6/16/12)
3) Wrestle Kingdom VII (1/4/13)
4) Invasion Attack (4/7/13)
5) G1 Climax 23 Night 8 (8/10/13)
6) King of Pro Wrestling 2013 (10/14/13)

I could do w/a refresher on the first match myself, but the order of preference I'd put them in would be:

Invasion Attack > KOPW '13 > Dominion > Wrestle Kingdom VII > The New Beginning > Climax

The Climax draw is the only match so far I didn't like. Rest have either been pretty good - perfect. Just depends on which way the choose to work the match. b/c my two favorites are two out of their three longest matches, so any complaint of dragging time isn't really an issue. _(eclipsing 30+ minutes, that is. Which the last four matches have done.)_


----------



## Sugnid

Flipps has pushed through its iOS update so you can order the PPV through there.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

My style icons.


----------



## Joshi Judas

For those with NJPW World, anyone know how to watch the contract signings? Are they available on the network?


----------



## Sugnid

This is an email I received from Flipps.

It was in regard to whether they are showing the event live.

http://i.imgur.com/lwaUjZQ.jpg

No live (or 7pm replay) showing for XBox/Chromecast.


----------



## Partagas

Sorry if this has been asked already, but what time on Sunday in the UK [gmt] is this on? One post I saw said 7am , that could be interesting!


----------



## Sugnid

Partagas said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but what time on Sunday in the UK [gmt] is this on? One post I saw said 7am , that could be interesting!


Yeah it's 7am.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## WBS

now even more excited for this show!


----------



## Paul Rudd

:mark:


----------



## HogansHeroes

Would love there to be 60,000 there on Sunday, but I have my doubts. I heard the ceiling they hoped for was 50,000. If they get over 60,000 then that would be an incredible achievement.

Question: can you name a non-WWE show that has this much buzz surrounding since WCW went under? Everyone from the New Japan workers to the staff to Jarrett to JR has made this show a massive deal. And that is without TV.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Rainmaka! said:


>


Oh man these 2 are gonna have a great match tomorrow.


----------



## Pudie

I spent an hour last night watching all the Striker hype videos. So pumped.


----------



## Certified G

Hayley Seydoux said:


> JR w/Nakamura & Rainmaker. Legit awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The New Beginning 2012 (2/12/12)
> 2) Dominion (6/16/12)
> 3) Wrestle Kingdom VII (1/4/13)
> 4) Invasion Attack (4/7/13)
> 5) G1 Climax 23 Night 8 (8/10/13)
> 6) King of Pro Wrestling 2013 (10/14/13)
> 
> I could do w/a refresher on the first match myself, but the order of preference I'd put them in would be:
> 
> Invasion Attack > KOPW '13 > Dominion > Wrestle Kingdom VII > The New Beginning > Climax
> 
> The Climax draw is the only match so far I didn't like. Rest have either been pretty good - perfect. Just depends on which way the choose to work the match. b/c my two favorites are two out of their three longest matches, so any complaint of dragging time isn't really an issue. _(eclipsing 30+ minutes, that is. Which the last four matches have done.)_


Are all those matches/shows on New Japan World? I'm seriously contemplating getting a subscription.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


I see your :mark: and raise you one :mark: :mark:

I am so ready to see this, NOW!!!


----------



## Partagas

Just to confirm, so you buy through this flipps app, and It will be available to watch on demand at any time after broadcast? Also i'm guessing the default audio will be JR/Striker and not the Jap comms team?


----------



## goldigga

Can't find a starting time for this on any Australian links.

What time does the event start?


----------



## Arcade

I never watched a NJPW show before, but this will probably be my first one.


----------



## Gretchen

Def not going to watch this live. Will catch if afterward tho.


----------



## Good News Barrett

HogansHeroes said:


> Would love there to be 60,000 there on Sunday, but I have my doubts. I heard the ceiling they hoped for was 50,000. If they get over 60,000 then that would be an incredible achievement.
> 
> Question: can you name a non-WWE show that has this much buzz surrounding since WCW went under? Everyone from the New Japan workers to the staff to Jarrett to JR has made this show a massive deal. And that is without TV.



i'm not attributing everything to him, but NJPW getting AJ Styles to their roster is the best decision they and AJ made in years. Both business and wrestling wise, he's been vital for them.


----------



## Good News Barrett

RAVEN said:


> For those with NJPW World, anyone know how to watch the contract signings? Are they available on the network?


Yes they are.

go to the 3rd tab on the menu (it's to the right of live tab) and the show is listen on top. but it's whole show though.. around 6 hours.


----------



## Joshi Judas

goldigga said:


> Can't find a starting time for this on any Australian links.
> 
> What time does the event start?




3:00 pm Perth
4:30 pm Adelaide
5:00 pm Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane


----------



## DoubtGin

so this starts in 16 hours?


----------



## Lazyking

yes, well closer 15 and 1/2 hours now


----------



## goldigga

RAVEN said:


> 3:00 pm Perth
> 4:30 pm Adelaide
> 5:00 pm Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane


----------



## Joshi Judas

Good News Barrett said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> go to the 3rd tab on the menu (it's to the right of live tab) and the show is listen on top. but it's whole show though.. around 6 hours.












Found it thanks (Y)

How was the streaming when it was live?



DoubtGin said:


> so this starts in 16 hours?


Around 15 hours and 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Good News Barrett

i only watched it from midway (Styles/Naito). Quality was good i think 720p no lag until the end.

some old shows load for few mins though like 2008 g1

i think live stream should be good as usual..


----------



## TJQ

Well I'm having difficulties with NJPW World because my bank is retarded, probably going to call them back later and see if I can figure something out. I'm debating if it would be worth it to just buy the PPV for like $35 or whatever it was to be able to watch it in my living room and have JR on commentary. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tanner1495

Hey guys, I (and a friend) did a WK9 Preview/Predictions thing, so tell me what you guys think! *HERE!*


----------



## Joshi Judas

TJQ said:


> Well I'm having difficulties with NJPW World because my bank is retarded, probably going to call them back later and see if I can figure something out. I'm debating if it would be worth it to just buy the PPV for like $35 or whatever it was to be able to watch it in my living room and have JR on commentary. Any thoughts?



Which mode of payment are you trying? I used my Mastercard debit and it went through without a hitch.


----------



## Lazyking

TJQ said:


> Well I'm having difficulties with NJPW World because my bank is retarded, probably going to call them back later and see if I can figure something out. I'm debating if it would be worth it to just buy the PPV for like $35 or whatever it was to be able to watch it in my living room and have JR on commentary. Any thoughts?


Does it matter to you to watch live? I think the show is worth it but my cable isn't carrying the show live.

Also, its $45 for HD


----------



## TJQ

RAVEN said:


> What mode of payment are you trying? I used my Mastercard debit and it went through without a hitch.


Mastecard debit is what I'm using, it tells me the card isn't usable and to contact my bank. I did, and they didn't understand and told me to call back later when somebody else was around.



Lazyking said:


> Does it matter to you to watch live? I think the show is worth it but my cable isn't carrying the show live.
> 
> Also, its $45 for HD


It kind of matters, I'm not going to act like its the end of the world but I've been hyped up about this and it would kind of suck to just rewatch it the next day.


----------



## Insomnia

Rainmaka! said:


>


This match is going to be good and maybe better than their match at G1.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Try with your Paypal then TJQ if you have one. It should work.


----------



## Morrison17

> Due to availability reasons, the Japanese commentary version will be the only broadcast shown live in TaimaTV. The GFW presented English commentary version will be broadcast during the primetime replay on a one hour delay at 8pm EST / 1am GMT with the Pre-show replay before that at 7pm EST / 12am GMT. Please remember to be courteous and not to spoil the results of the show and what was said on commentary in the chat for those only watching the English commentary version replay. This thread has been made hideable and if you're just watching the English commentary primetime replay, be advised of threads relating to the PPV after it's over live so you're not spoiled.


Still will probably watch live, but this is a big dissapointment.


----------



## Subject XII

Has anyone managed to purchase this on the Flipps app in the UK yet? (specifically iOS)

I've had "Pending Transaction, Purchase is already initiated" since 10 this morning with no confirmation of purchase, I'm starting to get a bit twitchy.


----------



## WBS

TJQ said:


> Well I'm having difficulties with NJPW World because my bank is retarded, probably going to call them back later and see if I can figure something out. I'm debating if it would be worth it to just buy the PPV for like $35 or whatever it was to be able to watch it in my living room and have JR on commentary. Any thoughts?


I think that watching WK 9 with JR on commentary would be even better.


----------



## TJQ

RAVEN said:


> Try with your Paypal then TJQ if you have one. It should work.


I wasn't even aware that Paypal was an option, is that one of the 4 payment tabs, or? I can't even check right now because the site is forcing me to wait like 5 minutes before trying again, but I'll check it out in a few.


----------



## omaroo

Never watched Japanese wrestling but am very intrigued about this ppv as this is the equivalent of wrestlemania.

My question is though if I want to watch NJPW on a weekly basis after the ppv will the shows carry english commentary or not?


----------



## Pudie

omaroo said:


> Never watched Japanese wrestling but am very intrigued about this ppv as this is the equivalent of wrestlemania.
> 
> My question is though if I want to watch NJPW on a weekly basis after the ppv will the shows carry english commentary or not?


JR has said at this time it's his only GFW/NJPW event but he's open to more. 

The weekly AXS show is older matches and has english commentary, but it's not JR/Striker.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jim Ross branches out with a Japanese fan.


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## Jonasolsson96

I cant freaking wait. Jones/Cormier and Wrestlekingdom in the same night? Then with wwe your on to the rtwm. Bunch of stacked ufc cards on the way. Great time to be a wrestling and mma fan! Its been a dark couple of months but Januari-April gun be good.


Ill be watching on njpw world. Japanese commentary >>>>>> Ross&Striker. Plus the price is like a third.


----------



## Jbardo

Anyone in the uk know if I can watch this show on my xbox?


----------



## omaroo

Pudie said:


> JR has said at this time it's his only GFW/NJPW event but he's open to more.
> 
> The weekly AXS show is older matches and has english commentary, but it's not JR/Striker.


Oh ok.

So dont NJPW do weekly shows then?

If they do I assume its in Japanese.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Does anybody knows when it starts in Sweden.


----------



## Pudie

omaroo said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> So dont NJPW do weekly shows then?
> 
> If they do I assume its in Japanese.


I'm honestly not terrible versed on the NJPW product, but I don't think they have a weekly shows. The operate closer to how indies do in that they have monthly(ish) events which advance everything.


----------



## sXeMope

NJPW runs more than indy feds. I think they're pretty similar to WWE's structure but there's no weekly episodic TV show or anything.


----------



## Matt Striker

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Does anybody knows when it starts in Sweden.


The show will be started Sunday morning at 8am in Sweden.


----------



## Ten410

Car/Ari, Pit/Bal, UFC 182, & WK 9 Gonna be a long hours for me but its worth it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gonna stay up till 9 AM to watch this, because I know if I go to sleep, I won't wake up in time. :side:


----------



## Britani

I'm ready brehs bless me WK9


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

We're streaming the Okada/Tanahashi match series back to back, currently on Dominion '12. Come join us! 

http://taima.tv/r/puroresu_channel


----------



## Vic Capri

"Sunday, April the 4th live from Tokyo, Japan. If you haven't already, call your local cable provider today and make sure you are a part of Wrestle Kingdom 9 only on PPV! Folks, you don't want to miss out. It's going to be a big one." - as "Mean" Gene Okerlund would say.

- Vic


----------



## BornBad

so hyped... finger crossed it will be the Rainmaker Tokyo Dome moment


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I think Wrestle Kingdom 9 is going to be the time where we finally see someone kick out of the Rainmaker. I just have the feeling Tanahashi is gonna be the one to finally do it. Lawd, gimme this show now!!


----------



## Raindust

My body is ready.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Nothing is more annoying then attempting to discuss Puroresu with wrestling fans here in the US & having nobody even remotely give a shit - all everybody does is bitch about WWE but nobody wants to give it a shot or put in the minimal effort. I still remember the magic I felt back when I was playing SFPWXP for the SNES & thinking damn, who the fuck are 99% of these wrestlers ... oh look it's Undertaker! I remember playing World Tour & thinking all the Japanese wrestlers who had their names changed were fictional characters, or reading about VPW2 & spending over $100 to order the game online over a decade ago & falling in love with Jun Akiyama's theme. Or my first memories of watching Misawa/Kobashi matches & being blown out the water. Point is, I hope this PPV brings some of that magic to a new group of wrestling fans. Once I experienced it, it simply became the pinnacle & everything else falls short in comparison.


----------



## BornBad

No disrespect for Tanahashi but i REALLY want him to pass the torch to Okada tonight 

if NJPW really want him being the new ace of the company in the futur... loosing to a close to 40 Tanaha will hurt his stock cause 2014 wasn't very good for Okada


----------



## Nickop

Can anyone recommend any great njpw matches?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BornBad said:


> No disrespect for Tanahashi but i REALLY want him to pass the torch to Okada tonight
> 
> if NJPW really want him being the new ace of the company in the futur... loosing to a close to 40 Tanaha will hurt his stock cause 2014 wasn't very good for Okada



I know it's Tanahashi, but no way Okada DOESN'T win tonight. This is a totally different dynamic from their previous matches in that now it's babyface vs. babyface and Okada is going to take back his kingdom and be the ACE.


----------



## doctor doom

Rainmaka! said:


> I think Wrestle Kingdom 9 is going to be the time where we finally see someone kick out of the Rainmaker. I just have the feeling Tanahashi is gonna be the one to finally do it. Lawd, gimme this show now!!



Didn't Nakamura kick out of the first Rainmaker at the G1 Finals. That's why Okada had to do two more?


----------



## Certified G

All these promos and pictures, and all this talk has gotten me super hyped for the show. :mark::mark: It's been way too long since I've seen a full NJPW show, plus UFC 182 tomorrow, Sunday is gonna be a good day. :mark::mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

doctor doom said:


> Didn't Nakamura kick out of the first Rainmaker at the G1 Finals. That's why Okada had to do two more?



Okada hit one, then overkilled him with two more immediately after. I guess the only one to technically kickout of it was Tanahashi in their King of Pro Wrestling match, but that was after Okada was selling his injured arm and couldn't immediately capitalize.


----------



## SOR

4 PM Tokyo time right gents?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nickop said:


> Can anyone recommend any great njpw matches?


Nakamura vs. Okada from G1 finals 2014 is my pick for last year's MOTY.


----------



## Zakerias

Okada to beat Tanahashi please please!!

Oh my.. the card is soooo good. JR expects 60,000?.. wow

I expect another 5 star-rated match


----------



## Lariatoh!

Another thing which has probably already been pointed out so sorry if repeating. But JR won't have some idiot in his ear telling to push some upcoming match, or the app, or whatever.

Him and Striker won't be over produced or produced at all for that matter, they are going to go out there and tell stories. Just thinking about him calling this card unfiltered hypes me up. 

Really excited for this. He said on his interview with Austin that due to the entrances being elaborate and long he and Striker will be able to give the backstory to each of the matches, and then when the bell rings tell the story of the action (without a goddamn filter). 

Just wrestling.

This is an important event I think moving forward.


----------



## Jbardo

I'm new to NJPW and am paying£24.50 to see the show. Time to try something new.


----------



## peep4life

So if I order New Japan World I can watch this anytime, just with Japanese commentary? Because my cable is charging $45 for the hdppv. The only problem would be that I would have to watch it on my computer


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kenny Omega on joining Bullet Club and his WK9 match.


----------



## iamloco724

False advertising from GFW is ridiculous they should know there facts before advertising first they say that everyone that has one of the cable companies can watch live at 2am, that wasnt true then they push flipps to watch live but now you cant watch live using it that with most of the compatible devices


----------



## BREEaments03

Rainmaka! said:


> I know it's Tanahashi, but no way Okada DOESN'T win tonight. This is a totally different dynamic from their previous matches in that now it's babyface vs. babyface and Okada is going to take back his kingdom and be the ACE.


This. No way he loses at WK again to Tanahashi. Expected result but it's the journey, not the destination.



doctor doom said:


> Didn't Nakamura kick out of the first Rainmaker at the G1 Finals. That's why Okada had to do two more?


N. He just did three in a row. Tanahashi has kicked out of the RM twice. At Invasion Attack and KoPW. Granted it took Okada a while to cover because of having his arm worked over and using the move despite the pain to do it but still. I'd be shocked if they let ANYBODY straight up kick out of his finisher even though Nakamura did to Tana's HFF in Feb and April this year.


----------



## shandcraig

iamloco724 said:


> False advertising from GFW is ridiculous they should know there facts before advertising first they say that everyone that has one of the cable companies can watch live at 2am, that wasnt true then they push flipps to watch live but now you cant watch live using it that with most of the compatible devices


You can use Flpps to watch it,Just not every single country. If shaw Cable in canada says it airs starting 2 am. Then its clearly true for any other company that would be much bigger in the states.


----------



## iamloco724

shandcraig said:


> You can use Flpps to watch it,Just not every single country. If shaw Cable in canada says it airs starting 2 am. Then its clearly true for any other company that would be much bigger in the states.


no you cant, flipps tweeted you cant watch it live on flipps with most of the devices you can only watch using certain smart tvs and apple tv not chromecast, or either xbox


----------



## Vårmakos

TANAHASHI GONNA WIN


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just saw those Matt Striker hype vids.

Been kinda into NJPW for the past year due to the Bullet Club, but I knew who Tanahashi & Nakamura were way before hand due to seeing them in PWI, but starting with WK9 I will be all in!

All I have to say is: Step the fuck up, WWE! 

Step up everybody because New Japan's coming.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Vårmakos said:


> TANAHASHI GONNA WIN


:bbrown2

STAHP


----------



## eldoon

War TANAHASHI - Okada can win next time but this is his farewell as top babyface and he needs the win


----------



## Srdjan99

Rewatched the Tanahashi/Okada match from Invasion Attack. Didn't think that it was possible, but I am even more pumped for this now. I still don't know who to root for between Tana and Kazuka


----------



## goldigga

Bring home that gold.


OKADA KAZUCHIKAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Watching their King of Pro Wrestling 2013 match. That's my personal favorite of theirs. LOVED the pseudo heel work from Tanahashi.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

goldigga said:


> Bring home that gold.
> 
> 
> OKADA KAZUCHIKAAAAAAAA!!



kada


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...anuary-4th-2015-keep-result-talk-here-27.html
*
Karl Anderson stopped by The Ross Report this week to hype up the PPV. This'll kill some time if you're anxiously awaiting the show. Start at the 1 hour mark. @RAVEN*


----------



## Mifune Jackson

The top 3 matches should be amazing. I think Tanahashi/Okada could go either way, and I think that's what makes it a really exciting main event.


----------



## eldoon

Whats this talk about rain ?

I cannot hear anything over the air guitar


----------



## NastyYaffa

I love the fact that Tanahashi vs. Okada is so unpredictable.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NastyYaffa said:


> I love the fact that Okada is gonna make it rain all over Tanahashi.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## BREEaments03

NastyYaffa said:


> I love the fact that Tanahashi vs. Okada is so unpredictable.


n. I'd give 10:1 at reasonable money Okada wins. Given infinite wealth, I'd bet every penny I have on Okada.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BREEaments03 said:


> n. I'd give 10:1 at reasonable money Okada wins. Given infinite wealth, I'd bet every penny I have on Okada.


*:woah This is my first event and I'm already fully aware of LOLTANAHASHIWINS. Might want to do that straight up 1-1 and keep it $20 or under. I like Okada here too, but I'm not foolish.*


----------



## RKing85

just checked, on my PPV time block is 4 1/2 hours.

huh???? Not complaining if true.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *:woah This is my first event and I'm already fully aware of LOLTANAHASHIWINS. Might want to do that straight up 1-1 and keep it $20 or under. I like Okada here too, but I'm not foolish.*


I think Gedo and Jado will make the right call here. Tana's body is breaking down and he's going to have to start taking a lesser role for his own sake.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I think Gedo and Jado will make the right call here. Tana's body is breaking down and he's going to have to start taking a lesser role for his own sake.


*Yes, it's time to build the future, but I'd still never put 10-1 odds on it.*


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

How much time until the event starts guys,does anyone know ?


----------



## NastyYaffa

DamonSalvatore90 said:


> How much time until the event starts guys,does anyone know ?


About 4 hours and 25 mins.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Yes, it's time to build the future, but I'd still never put 10-1 odds on it.*


Did you get Voices of Wrestling's huge eBook? It's name-your-price and great for people who are getting into New Japan.

https://payhip.com/b/pLRE


----------



## NitroMark

Just ordered on Fios.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Did you get Voices of Wrestling's huge eBook? It's name-your-price and great for people who are getting into New Japan.
> 
> https://payhip.com/b/pLRE


*No thanks, JR's podcast has been very informative. I've been listening for the last few months and he's given decent cliffnotes on who and what to look out for. Everything seems to have checked out so far. The episodes with Jarrett, Austin, and Anderson have been the most helpful. I want to be somewhat surprised, and like Russo did with NXT, give a detailed newcomer's evaluation and let you judge to see if I understood the stories properly and the differing levels of importance between the wrestlers.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 9m9 minutes ago
> 
> My seat tonight in Tokyo for #WrestleKingdom9 on PPV. RINGSIDE PLUS!! #Pumped!!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551575672900964352


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

http://instagram.com/p/xasZ8Tt0MV/


----------



## NastyYaffa

Rainmaka! said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xasZ8Tt0MV/


Hype is real :mark:


----------



## iamloco724

Already having buffering issues between flipps and apple tv and also tried panasonic tv on different videos im testing with, its not my connection and was fine previous days testing with chromecast, so might be out of luck with watching this one live


----------



## eldoon

Watched the 59 minute ring setup - so hyped


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

just signed up. thank god for google translate and that guy from twitter with the instructions.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Would anyone be able to tell me how long the ppv will be? 4 hours, or more?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's Yersel! said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me how long the ppv will be? 4 hours, or more?


North American PPV presentation is 4 hours.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watching Okada/Tanahashi from Invasion Attack to get even more hyped :mark:


----------



## iamloco724

MoxleyMoxx said:


> just signed up. thank god for google translate and that guy from twitter with the instructions.


can you link me to these instructions


----------



## almostfamous

Just ordered the PPV. Its a tough pill to swallow after $10 WWE PPVs... but totally worth it. Lets do this!!


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm expecting Tanahashi/Okada to be the best match on the card, but I'm most excited about Nakamura/Ibushi.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sephiroth said:


> I'm expecting Tanahashi/Okada to be the best match on the card, but I'm most excited about Nakamura/Ibushi.


Exactly my thoughts. I loved Nakamura vs. Ibushi from 2013. I thought that was the best non-WWE match of that year, for sure. But it will be hard to top Tanahashi vs. Okada.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I just found out they're carrying it live... but only in SD. :crying:

$35 isn't too bad, though.


----------



## iamloco724

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I just found out they're carrying it live... but only in SD. :crying:
> 
> $35 isn't too bad, though.


who is


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

iamloco724 said:


> who is


My cable provider. But I consider myself fortunate since some people can only get the replay in HD on Sunday night.


----------



## iamloco724

Soul Man Danny B said:


> My cable provider. But I consider myself fortunate since some people can only get the replay in HD on Sunday night.


oh ok, yeah mine being one of them


----------



## budtoka420

I don't understand is this on at 2:30 am tonight on njpw world? Because their countdown clock says it starts in 13 hours and some minutes.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Sephiroth said:


> I'm expecting Tanahashi/Okada to be the best match on the card, but I'm most excited about Nakamura/Ibushi.



Pretty much this. You know, it's a real testament to how stacked this year's card is when there's legitimately 5-6 matches that can be show stealers.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

10 Matches. 4 Hours. 1 Historic Night.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Looking forward to see if Nakamura has a special entrance this year.


Twice as many strippers, hopefully.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Entrances will be awesome. Hopefully we get new tag champs.

It'd be hilarious if Tanahashi wins XD


----------



## budtoka420

I don't understand is this on at 2:30 am tonight on njpw world? Because their countdown clock says it starts in 13 hours and some minutes.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

For those watching it on NJPW World, the stream is now active. You should be getting a black screen with white text on your screen right about now.


----------



## Lazyking

The clock is obviously wrong then.


----------



## El Dandy

.....S GET HYPED


----------



## budtoka420

Shaska Whatley said:


> For those watching it on NJPW World, the stream is now active. You should be getting a black screen with white text on your screen right about now.


thank you just checked and it is playing


----------



## Shaska Whatley

STREAM IS NOW LIVE on NJPW World!


----------



## Vårmakos

WHERE TAICHI AT

THERE HE IS


----------



## RKing85

PPV ordered!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/539331350911000576

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/539331485703348224

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/539331734853419009

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/539331985366614016

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/539332114949611521

there you go @iamloco724


----------



## SOR

This event seems to have caught the attention of a lot of Americans which really is a testament to how well NJPW did in 2014 in their attempts to branch out.

Hiring JR sure helped as well.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

The standard PPV is in SD with Ross/Striker

The NJPW World stream is in HD, with traditional commentators.


----------



## Sephiroth

They should have an option for JR in HD. 

BAH GAWD, IT'S A SLOBBERKNOCKER RAINMAKER!


----------



## Good News Barrett

Shaska Whatley said:


> STREAM IS NOW LIVE on NJPW World!


is it?

i can't find any

EDIT : now got it


----------



## BREEaments03

Sephiroth said:


> They should have an option for JR in HD.
> 
> BAH GAWD, IT'S A SLOBBERKNOCKER RAINMAKER!


Slobbermaker?


----------



## DGenerationMC

BREEaments03 said:


> Slobbermaker?


Raining slobbers?


----------



## cenation34

anyone knows at what time the ppv airs tomorrow in america? i wanna order it and watch the replay.


----------



## Vårmakos

DANIEL BRYAN HOLY SHIT


----------



## Insomnia

Dainel Bryan!!!!!!! :heyman6


----------



## Continuum

bah gawd its fic flair!


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

THE GREAT KABUKI!!!


----------



## almostfamous

Rainmaka! said:


> THE GREAT KABUKI!!!


That is so bad ass. Pre Show Rumble was a good idea.


----------



## Vårmakos

THIS IS YOSHI-HASHI'S MOMENT. or not


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

C'mon TACOS!!!


----------



## Continuum

awesome looking trophy


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nagata!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Nagata wins. Fun little match to get the crowd going.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I hope everyone who's watching NJPW for the first time can handle all the radiating swag from Nakamura. It's gonna be something.


----------



## DoubtGin

I'm ready ! First NJPW event, gotta be fun ^-^


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Let's go!


----------



## jacobdaniel

Fucking pissed!! Comcast isn't showing the live broadcast, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to order it through the flipps app. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

HYPE. My first NJPW show, just ordered it on PPV. Hopefully Striker doesn't act like a geek.


----------



## Vic Capri

It's 2015 and Yuji Nagata is still wrestling. Mindblown!

- Vic


----------



## almostfamous

This is IT!!


----------



## Shaska Whatley

I'm pretty sure the dArk match Rumble was not apart of the PPV broadcast.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TakeMyGun said:


> Hopefully Striker doesn't act like a geek.


Come on now, it's Striker.

He's gonna be mega-geek.


----------



## El Capitano

It's 7am but I'm so fucking psyched for this. :mark:


----------



## RuffRider456

RAMBO was fantastic. Loved the legends, loved Tanaka’s sprint to the ring, and loved the end result. 

Anyone have a stream they can PM me?


----------



## NastyYaffa

YEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's time :mark: :mark: Lets go.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Epic intro! :clap


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Minoru Suzuki is such a badass.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ugh, lagging.


----------



## Insomnia

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

WHAT A WAY TO START :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Bah gawd! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Never been so happy to hear JR's voice 

OMG it's The Young Bucks! :mark:


----------



## RKing85

god I love Japanese intro videos, both for pro wrestling and MMA.


----------



## charlesxo

Tag opening :mark:

Hearing JR on commentary again :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa

JR :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

DGenerationMC said:


> Never been so happy to hear JR's voice


It'll be nice to listen to commentary without wanting to hurl myself off the nearest bridge.


----------



## El Capitano

Can't wait for this tag match :mark: Time for a superkick party


----------



## almostfamous

JR, man this is crazy.


----------



## Insomnia

DGenerationMC said:


> *Never been so happy to hear JR's voice *
> 
> OMG it's The Young Bucks! :mark:


Yups.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Striker is shit as expected.


----------



## DGenerationMC

No DeLorean? 

This is bullshit!


----------



## Vårmakos

If ReDRagon's theme is unedited.. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

TakeMyGun said:


> Striker is shit as expected.


Can't wait to hear how long everyone's been in the business :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

LET'S GO YOUNG BUCKS!


----------



## RKing85

so glad to see O'Reilly and Fish get on the Tokyo Dome main card. They certainly deserve it.

Going with the TimeSplitters to take the titles here.


----------



## charlesxo

DoubtGin said:


> Can't wait to hear how long everyone's been in the business :mark:


sensiblechuckle.gif


----------



## Mikecala98

Any help with this Flipps app? All I can watch is the 30 second preview video.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Shut the fuck up when the ring announcer is announcing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nice little beard from Fish to compliment the epic mustache.


Going for The Young Bucks to win.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

Mikecala98 said:


> Any help with this Flipps app? All I can watch is the 30 second preview video.


I honestly think very few here ordered via Flipps.


----------



## DoubtGin

Is the crowd always like this? I remember watching Jericho in in the 90s and it was pretty weird because they were quite quiet and applauded everytime someone kicked out.


----------



## RKing85

the hard camera facing the entrance with the constantly scrolling giant text is already pissing me off. 

The less time spent on the hard camera, the better I will like it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus, the fuckin hat fpalm

I like the subtle jabs to WWE.


----------



## El Capitano

DoubtGin said:


> Is the crowd always like this? I remember watching Jericho in in the 90s and it was pretty weird because they were quite quiet and applauded everytime someone kicked out.


The crowd generally are quiet until something great happens


----------



## Shaska Whatley

Some of us went the cheap route and ordered the stream. What jabs aims JR saying?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fuck, I can't stop smiling.......


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This idiot running around spamming clotheslines is killing me.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

First Superkick comes from Shelley.


How ironic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So many flips :banderas. The Young Bucks with that Corkscrew Dive. I'm loving this now :drose*


----------



## SpeedStick

JR should be calling the match


----------



## DGenerationMC

Tuning up the band WTF


----------



## El Capitano

Superkick Paaaaaaaaaarty!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

awesome spot there, both Young Bucks landing on their feet from the Doomsday Device.

And Meltzer Driver!!!!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Meltzer Driver... :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

SUPERKICK PARTY!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, this Superkick spam makes the Usos look modest in their dosage.

Indy Taker :lel

The 2 Man Smash Machine was cool. Loving all the Tag Team moves.
*


----------



## Vårmakos

I swear I just heard one of the Japanese commentators say 'INDY TAKAH'.


----------



## DoubtGin

I'm loving how smooth it all is.

reDRAGON retains !!!! really fun opener


----------



## El Capitano

Yes reDRagon retain :mark:


----------



## almostfamous

That was a sick Chasing the Dragon with JR calling it lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Man, I wanted this match to go on forever.

Great opening.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, that was an underwhelming finish :jose. The overall match was hype though.*


----------



## RKing85

More Red Dragon in New Japan.

Not going to complain about that!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Awesome opener!


----------



## SOR

Strong opener


----------



## Insomnia

:clap


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Solid opener, ***1/2.


----------



## almostfamous

Jeff Jarrett with the Bullet Club attire.


----------



## El Capitano

Not bothered about this tag match, hopefully it doesn't go for long. Still can't believe Jeff Jarrett has joined the Bullet Club fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I heard Jarrett's song and thought I had TNA running in another tab. This dude hasn't changed his theme in 12 years.*


----------



## Vic Capri

Jeff Jarrett about to show Japan what The King Of The Mountain is all about!

- Vic


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I don't care what anyone says, I'm a Bad Luck Fale mark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Karen get your big ass out of the ring ut*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Alright, Karen get the fuck out.

Just get.


----------



## Vic Capri

Starrcade 1995 mention, YES!

- Vic


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## RKing85

all I am asking for this 6-man is for it to be short.


----------



## Derek

RKing85 said:


> all I am asking for this 6-man is for it to be short.


At this pace it definitely will be. I imagine most of the next few matches to get less than 10 minutes.


----------



## DoubtGin

his headbutts are awesome :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They let the excited jobber guy win :yay*


----------



## Vic Capri

So glad Ross and Striker agreed to do this. Really enhances the matches IMO.

- Vic


----------



## RKing85

thank you pro wrestling gods for keeping that short.


----------



## almostfamous

HONMA!!! The Japanese crown popped huge for that. Plus I can't get over JR calling this, it's awesome!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Homna is my new favorite NJPW wrestler LOL; he's the Japanese Bob Backlund :lmao

Bullet Club's 0-2 so far. 

Interesting.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Lariato


----------



## NastyYaffa

Glad it was kept short.


----------



## Vårmakos

Well .. Yujiro's career is over.


----------



## SOR

Too much Karen Jarrett. Okay match but didn't set the world on fire.


----------



## DoubtGin

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Vårmakos

TMDK


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Anyone else's stream cut out? It just shows the WK9 banner.


----------



## Derek

Honma getting the pinfall at the Dome show is awesome. Dude works pretty damn hard and rarely picks up a win. Really cool that he's got that moment.


----------



## Derek

If Iizuka goes after JR I'll mark out


----------



## almostfamous

Vårmakos said:


> Well .. Yujiro's career is over.


What career? :evil


----------



## NastyYaffa

Marufuji :mark:


----------



## RKing85

get the fuck out of the ring camera man!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Tell me more about these "iron fingers".


DAT CHOKESLAM!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The dude in the Beetleborgs costume :banderas*


----------



## almostfamous

That Chokeslam HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*DEAR GOD THAT CHOKESLAM :heyman5

Did Shelton just jump ON the top rope :dead2

TMDK are the MVPs right now.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

:fact mentioned! :mark:


----------



## Al Borland

Is anyone here on /r/SquaredCircle? have you noticed the amount of bots popping up saying things along the lines of "Oh man WK9 is going to be awesome! Be sure not to pirate it & support real wrestling by paying" :lmao


----------



## Insomnia

Dat combo!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Vintage Benjamin :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri

Harry fucking Smith! The bite of The Bulldog!

- Vic


----------



## almostfamous

Impressive win for NOAH there.


----------



## El Capitano

Eh was an ok match for what it was


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sweet match!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Al Borland said:


> Is anyone here on /r/SquaredCircle? have you noticed the amount of bots popping up saying things along the lines of *"Oh man WK9 is going to be awesome! Be sure not to pirate it & support real wrestling by paying"* :lmao


Fuck those guys 

Goddammit, missed the finish.

A Mega-Powers handshake in Japan by Aussies......I've seen it all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The first and third match are my favorites so far.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Buy Yano's DVDs and he'll love you forever.


----------



## SOR

Good but short match.


----------



## Vårmakos

Marufuji needs to stop doing things with his hair.


----------



## Vic Capri

TIGER KNEE!

- Vic


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Al Borland said:


> Is anyone here on /r/SquaredCircle? have you noticed the amount of bots popping up saying things along the lines of "Oh man WK9 is going to be awesome! Be sure not to pirate it & support real wrestling by paying" :lmao



:booklel


----------



## DGenerationMC

That Aussie just did the Hulk pose.

I will now buy that guys merch.....even if I don't know his name.


----------



## almostfamous

Here comes Minoru!


----------



## El Capitano

Suzuki bout to kill some bitches :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

THIS WILL BE BRUTAL :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

DONT TALK OVER KAZE NI NAREEEEEEEEE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## charlesxo

SUZUKI


----------



## DGenerationMC

SUZUKI'S WEARING WHITE!

WHITE MOHAWK!

Nice to hear that Pride chick.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Here we go :mark: MISU :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

MiSu in White :banderas


----------



## DoubtGin

Do they blade in NJPW?


----------



## Derek

Love hearing Kaze Ni Nare in the Dome. Glad its one of the few themes that doesn't get editied.

WHITE MISU


----------



## Insomnia

Kaze Ni Nare!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck yes! Suzuki!


----------



## NastyYaffa

KAZE NI NARE!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Derek said:


> Love hearing Kaze Ni Nare in the Dome. Glad its one of the few themes that doesn't get editied.
> 
> WHITE MISU


Agreed, his theme is one of my favourites.


----------



## Vic Capri

MOTN about to happen.

- Vic


----------



## RKing85

Sakuraba looks like it you even breath on him he will go down and be out injured for 6 months.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

fuck, if they'd have Lenne Hardt do the ring announcing, this would be even better kada

and somehow MiSu looks even more badass now :drake1


----------



## DoubtGin

This is going to be different.


----------



## almostfamous

This match is pretty special so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Suzuki is so badass :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark:

I have no idea why but :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I like the MMA feel to this match to hype up Sakuraba's gimmick.*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

William Regal and the Wigan school mention :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ok, now I wanna see Punk v Sakuraba.


----------



## Ten410

I have to be a lonely warrior tonight and watch MiSu hurt fools.


----------



## almostfamous

Insane! JR is selling the fuck out of this!


----------



## RKing85

Sakuraba's armbar technique has dropped off dramatically since his prime MMA days


----------



## DoubtGin

Suzuki won. Ending came outta nowhere, but I liked this.


----------



## Vårmakos

NO GOTCH PILEDRIVER? NAH


----------



## Vic Capri

That match = out fucking standing!

- Vic


----------



## El Capitano

Really good match made better by JR's commentary


----------



## TheLooseCanon

almostfamous said:


> Insane! JR is selling the fuck out of this!


"Come on! You wanna break my damn arm....." :bahgawd


----------



## NastyYaffa

Suzuki is the baddest man in pro wrestling.


----------



## peep4life

That was great


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:drose Seriously White MiSu is something else. :mj2 That handshake.


----------



## Insomnia

:clap


----------



## Vårmakos

>The fact that Honma is trending world wide


----------



## El Capitano

Ishii time!! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Now THAT'S how you book and make both wrestlers look strong.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I think NJPW are going to be absolutely fucking huge worldwide soon.


----------



## NastyYaffa

IMMIGRANT SONG :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Ishii! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

I think this is the first time I have ever heard Ishii's real theme :lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Ishii is proof that having a neck is overrated.


----------



## El Dandy

TOGI :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Now this could be great :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Going with Ishii to retain the title here.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn that Suzuki vs Sakuraba match bama4

And to think I wasn't looking forward to it. Shame on me.


And Honma headbutt in the Tokyo Dome :mark: :mark: :mark:

Been waiting for this since the G1 :clap


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Last Ishii match I watched was Ishii/Shibata :banderas What a match.


----------



## Vic Capri

That was The Immigrant Song! (Trent Reznor version) used in the Girl With The Dragon Tattoo remake!

- Vic


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Slobberknocker :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Two big and slow brutes no selling each other :/. Already my least favorite match.*


----------



## Ten410

Bad shoulder and knee, Ishii is a BOSS!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Is there anything better than Ishii thrashtalking his opponents during matches? :banderas


----------



## Morrison17

First half was meh

Tag matches were good, but I excpected A LOT more from main show of the year. YBs and O'Reilly working a lot better in PWG.

Ross is so slow also. He doesn't seem excited at all. Hope he's just saving for Styles, Shinsuke and Omega matches.


----------



## Insomnia

Brainbustaaa!


----------



## Morrison17

NastyYaffa said:


> Is there anything better than Ishii thrashtalking his opponents during matches? :banderas


When Scott Steiner does that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Morrison17 said:


> First half was meh
> 
> Tag matches were good, but I excpected A LOT more from main show of the year. YBs and O'Reilly working a lot better in PWG.
> 
> Ross is so slow also. He doesn't seem excited at all. Hope he's just saving for Styles, Shinsuke and Omega matches.


*
Ross is doing an excellent job of storytelling. You can't expect him to be overly excited when he doesn't have the personal attachment he did to WWE wrestlers. It'll come off as fake and forced.*


----------



## almostfamous

Morrison17 said:


> First half was meh
> 
> Tag matches were good, but I excpected A LOT more from main show of the year. YBs and O'Reilly working a lot better in PWG.
> 
> Ross is so slow also. He doesn't seem excited at all. Hope he's just saving for Styles, Shinsuke and Omega matches.


This isn't 1999 Ross, but he's already improved every match he's called besides the Jr tag match; he couldn't keep up with that one.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Two big and slow brutes no selling each other :/. Already my least favorite match.*


Ishii is not slow!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This is great


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Two big and slow brutes no selling each other :/. Already my least favorite match.*


This is what Cesaro vs Sheamus needs to be like. Stiff.


----------



## DoubtGin

They are killing each other :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

This is fantastic :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

THIS IS WAR


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is what Cesaro vs Sheamus needs to be like. Stiff.


*Cesaro vs. Sheamus was infinitely better. Maybe it'll top Corbin vs. Dempsey though.*


----------



## Vic Capri

Dragon Suplex!

- Vic


----------



## Srdjan99

HE LOST A FUCKING TOOTH, DAMMIT. THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## DoubtGin

Makabe wins !

awesome match


----------



## RKing85

two big hosses having a battle. Love it. 

Stryker really helping JR out on the call. JR is obviously rusty.


----------



## Vårmakos

HLOPYOSLGOMI DOSFSDJKLCZX 

MAKABEEE


----------



## SOR

Great match. Makabe rules.


----------



## El Capitano

Wow didn't think Ishii would drop the title! 

Good match :mark:


----------



## almostfamous

What a nasty fight. Ishii cannot have a bad match. Makabe proved a lot, well deserved.


----------



## charlesxo

That was fucking great. :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lol That dick move by Makabe at after the win.


----------



## peep4life

Really enjoyed that match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

That was great


----------



## NastyYaffa

MOTN so far!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

That was the definition of Slobberknocker


----------



## Sephiroth

Fuck me that was great.


----------



## Britani

Not gonna get to watch until tomorrow with my friends! 

has it been amazing so far?


----------



## RKing85

5 matches done in 1:20. Good stuff. The main events are going to be able to get 20-25. Awesome.

I said I didn't know why people were worried about getting 10 matches in in 4 hours and people were saying "look at Wrestlemania"

The WWE sucks balls at timing out Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

NastyYaffa said:


> MOTN so far!


Agreed. Should have thrown Tanaka in there with some chairs. My kind of wrestling.


----------



## Sephiroth

RKing85 said:


> 5 matches done in 1:20. Good stuff. The main events are going to be able to get 20-25. Awesome.
> 
> I said I didn't know why people were worried about getting 10 matches in in 4 hours and people were saying "look at Wrestlemania"
> 
> The WWE sucks balls at timing out Wrestlemania.


There is no 20 minute circle jerk between Austin, Rock, and Hogan or 30 minutes of backstage promos.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

WrestleMania has a lot of fluff pieces, this show has none. That's why they are able to have 10 solid matches in 4 hours.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can I get Nakamura please?*


----------



## almostfamous

Britani said:


> Not gonna get to watch until tomorrow with my friends!
> 
> has it been amazing so far?


Really good, but the best matches are still to come. Ishii vs Makabe just happened and is a MOTN contender, especially with fucking JR calling. Every match went just as long as it needed to so far.


----------



## DoubtGin

IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship match next :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

4-Way Tag: ****
Bullet Club vs. TenKoji & Honma: *1/2
Marufuji, Haste, Nicholls & Yano vs. Suzuki-gun: ***1/4
Suzuki vs. Sakuraba: ***3/4
Ishii vs. Makabe: ****

Awesome show so far!


----------



## Vårmakos

Okay. Get on to the Funky Weapon now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Suzuki trending!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Kenny Fucking Omega.


----------



## Insomnia

Dat theme!


----------



## NastyYaffa

THE CLEANER FTW!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ooooh, Junior Heavyweight Championship. Looks like the pace is about to pick up :mark:.*


----------



## RKing85

I would be STUNNED if Omega doesn't win the title here.


----------



## El Capitano

Omega :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Taguchi's theme is amazing.


----------



## LL03

Hello, first time; long time. I just want to say that the first 5 matches were very entertaining to watch. Ishii's shoulder still scares me. That ..... got the shit beat out of him. Matt Striker is out of his league against JR but I still think he's better than anyone at WWE.


----------



## Vårmakos

KENNY'S HEEL SWAG :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So is Kenny Omega the Lunatic Fringe of Japan :ambrose*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Funky Weapon vs The Cleaner :mark:


Great show so far and obviously saving more time for the main events. Good stuff.


----------



## Britani

almostfamous said:


> Really good, but the best matches are still to come. Ishii vs Makabe just happened and is a MOTN contender, especially with fucking JR calling. Every match went just as long as it needed to so far.


Wow sounds amazing cant wait

Fully expecting it to top G1 climax


----------



## LL03

Omega without blonde hair is...just...weird.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol chainsaw


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol chainsaw



How did that not count as an illegal weapon ?:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Kenny is carrying this match for me. I don't give a single fuck about the champion.*


----------



## RKing85

I love JR, but his rust is really showing through. 

I wasn't expecting him to be the old JR. But I was hoping for more than this.


----------



## DoubtGin

new champ !!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES! KENNY WINS :mark:*


----------



## almostfamous

Omega is just so impressive. Bullet Club really needed that win.


----------



## RKing85

no surprize there that Omega won the title.

Back to back great matches.


----------



## El Capitano

Kenny Fucking Omega :mark: :mark:

Great match


----------



## Vårmakos

FUCK


----------



## Insomnia

Good match! :clap


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

That Suplex. That One Winged Angel. That New Champion.


----------



## BornBad

great win for Omega, so deserved


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Fantastic from Omega


----------



## LL03

That cocky bastard actually won.


----------



## Sephiroth

Kenny Omega, you complete me

:sodone


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fuck yeah Omega!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Goto's theme :banderas


----------



## Morrison17

Omega is so great!
This is how you wrestle on the main show of the year!
#bestintheworld 

Hope Styles, Ibushi and Shinsuke will work their 100% too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

first time seeing a heel Kenny Omega. Doing a nice job with this character. (Y)


really looking forward to the eventual Ibushi-Omega match somewhere down the line.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SHIBATA & GOTO FOR THE WIN :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Time for Shibata to murder some bitches :mark: :mark:


Team Meiyu tag all the way.


----------



## NastyYaffa

"The Bullet Babe" is hot as fuck :banderas


----------



## Sephiroth

Shibata :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bullet Babe's got a nice body.*


----------



## almostfamous

Anderson looks in good shape for him tonight.


----------



## RKing85

Think Shibata and Goto are going to win the tag titles here.

Wish Anderson would go back to singles. Dont really see what Gallows brings to NJPW.


----------



## BornBad

Wrestle Kingdom 9 is a killer so far... IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship match was awesome


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bah gawd dat ass kada


----------



## Vårmakos

The Bullet Babe is Amber O'Neal, isn't it?


----------



## Ten410

If Goto/Shibata don't win the tag titles I'll be shocked.


----------



## Vic Capri

Kenny Omega has a sick running knee.

- Vic


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Bullet Babe happens to be Gallows' wife, by the way.


----------



## RKing85

JR working in a plug for his podcast with Dixie Carter this week.

Ugh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Luke Gallows is more interesting standing on that apron than he was in his entire year with the Straight Edge Society.*


----------



## Jonasolsson96

How is Jr on commentary? Im watching the japanese version.


----------



## LL03

Gallows does nothing for me if I'm being honest.


----------



## NastyYaffa

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Bullet Babe happens to be Gallows' wife, by the way.


Gallows is one lucky fucker then :lol


----------



## almostfamous

Jonasolsson96 said:


> How is Jr on commentary? Im watching the japanese version.


He's adding a lot to the matches. Not at the top of his game but about as good as can realistically be expected.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Same here. I prefer the Japanese commentary with them going insane and screaming the moves :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jonasolsson96 said:


> How is Jr on commentary? Im watching the japanese version.


*
As a first time viewer, JR is doing an excellent job of helping me learn backstories. People complain about his lack of enthusiasm, but it's understandable since he doesn't have the emotional attachment to these guys as he did with WWE wrestlers.*


----------



## Vårmakos

GOATO


----------



## peep4life

Asian kyle O'Reilly killed it in that match


----------



## DoubtGin

new champs again!!

pretty good match


----------



## almostfamous

Wow loads of title changes.


----------



## El Capitano

Another great match :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

:mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*More new champs :yay. They deserve it. *


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:mark: New Champs Baybay! What a tag match, Bah Gawd.


----------



## Nicain

I just...wait, what?


----------



## Vårmakos

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESS

SHIBATA'S THEME IS PLAYING


----------



## RKing85

Fuck.

I'm starting to fade. Still 2 hours to do.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

RAVEN said:


> Same here. I prefer the Japanese commentary with them going insane and screaming the moves :lol




RAAAINMAKAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


Its like arabs on soccer commentary. Nothing beats it. Wouldnt feel like a njpw show without the japanese commentary.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yes get them titles off Bullet Club :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## T-Viper

Striker is doing a surprisingly good job. It feels a bit weird without Japanese commentators going nuts, but it makes it a lot more accessible to North American audiences.


----------



## almostfamous

RKing85 said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I'm starting to fade. Still 2 hours to do.


Redbull, stat.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SHIBATA :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jonasolsson96

RKing85 said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I'm starting to fade. Still 2 hours to do.



Be happy you aint livin in Sweden cause its 10 o clock IN THE MORNING here. Might aswell not sleep at all.


----------



## BornBad

Bullet Club is 1-4.... great match. Shibata and Goto return was strong at the end


----------



## Vårmakos

So many title changes tonight. I'm calling TANAHASHIWINSLOL.


----------



## El Capitano

JR finally going to call an AJ Styles match :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:drose


----------



## Vic Capri

Phenominal Time!

- Vic


----------



## NastyYaffa

STYLES :mark:


----------



## almostfamous

Styles is scary good.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tanahashi's gonna win isn't he? :jose


----------



## Vårmakos

Protect your neck, Naito.


----------



## RKing85

Going with Styles in this one.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This could be a classic! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

around 2 hours to go and only 3 matches left including this one though :zayn


----------



## BornBad

Vårmakos said:


> So many title changes tonight. I'm calling TANAHASHIWINSLOL.


would be such a disappointing ending...


----------



## DoubtGin

Bloody Sunday :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

That Bloody Sunday tho.


----------



## RKing85

geez, that was an insane bump Styles just took to the outside of the ring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This match is AMAZING :mark:!!! FUCK YO STYLES CLASH!

OMG HE DID IT OFF THE TOP ROPE :dead2 LETS GOOOOOO!!!!!!!! YES AJ!!!*


----------



## Insomnia

Bloody Sunday!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

BAH GAWD DAT STYLES CLASH


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Goddamn.


----------



## Vårmakos

CAN NAITO EVER WIN


----------



## DoubtGin

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Fucking amazing match :clap :clap


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sick ending and a GREAT match! :clap


----------



## Insomnia

:clap


----------



## Sephiroth

I got so worried for Naito's neck for a second there.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Quicker than I thought there


----------



## Vic Capri

Styles Clash off the 2nd rope! HOLY SHIT!

- Vic


----------



## TheLooseCanon

He Broke em in half :bahgawd


----------



## charlesxo

:banderas for days


----------



## NastyYaffa

MOTN so far, for sure!


----------



## Morrison17

#CashingChecksBreakingNecks 

Great match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

2 matches to go, 90 minutes left :zayn


----------



## LL03

Super Styles Clash for the win!


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## DoubtGin

Nakamura vs Ibushi, my two favorites in NJPW (alongside Okada and Shibata) :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*STRONG STYLE SWAG INCOMING* :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

THE MATCH I AM MOST LOOKING FORWARD TO :mark:


----------



## BornBad

Hope Nakamura will have one hell of entrance like last year


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Nakamura Time!


----------



## Vic Capri

That awkward moment you realize Jim Ross just called an AJ Styles match!

- Vic


----------



## Morrison17

And now the best match of the night

Go Shinsuke!


----------



## Sephiroth

LET'S FUCKING DO THIS!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Nakamura must retain. Ibushi looks badass in street clothes though. And he's a high flyer??? This match is going to be awesome!!!*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SWAGSUKE. :mark:

heard good things about that match he had at G1 23 against Ibushi so expecting great things from this.

lets see if Shinskay can top last years entrance :hmm:


----------



## almostfamous

This could be match of the millennium


----------



## El Capitano

Can't wait for this match! MOTYC right here :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hope Nakamura retains, else my fears of Tanawinslol will be multiplied tenfold.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Nakamura must retain. Ibushi looks badass in street clothes though. And he's a high flyer??? This match is going to be awesome!!!*


If you took Adrian Neville, made him Asian, and gave him a bunch of cocaine, you've got Ibushi.


----------



## NastyYaffa

HERE WE GOOOOOO!! :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

MoxleyMoxx said:


> SWAGSUKE. :mark:
> 
> heard good things about that match he had at G1 23 against Ibushi so this should be good.
> 
> *lets see if Shinskay can top last years entrance *:hmm:


That's quite a challenge.


----------



## DoubtGin

that fucking entrance :lmao :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

KING OF SWAG STYLE


----------



## El Capitano

Swagsuke looking like an absolute badass!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Shinskay is such a fucking boss, my God. :done


----------



## Insomnia

Swag!


----------



## almostfamous

O M G Nakamura!


----------



## NastyYaffa

THE KING :bow


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

King of Strong Style :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WHO'S THAT JUMPIN OUT THE SKY...

Welp, Nakamura just shit all over that entrance.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The King has arrived!


----------



## Vic Capri

Cool entrance for Nakamura, but I'm going for Ibushi here.

- Vic


----------



## T-Viper




----------



## RKing85

needless to say, I have high fucking hopes for this one.

Going with Ibushi to take the title.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MY BODY IS READY :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

If I ever marry, I'll let my wife have Shinskay's babies :banderas :mark:


----------



## BornBad

DAT SWAG


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love pageantry, animation, and showmanship. Nakamura's the real MVP*


----------



## Vårmakos

that axe kick


----------



## Shaska Whatley

Twitter has been blowing up about how broken the Flipps app is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha's Lungblower :drose*


----------



## BornBad

wk9 makes me question why i still watch WWE....


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

WK9 makes me remember why I don't.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

no matter how many times I see that spot... :banderas


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

That moonsault tho :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THAT SPRINGBOARD TOP ROPE HURRICANRANA :dead2*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Jesus, Ibushi is ridiculous.


----------



## Vårmakos

BOMBA YEEEUU


----------



## Joshi Judas

OMG this match kada


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JR with those WWE disses lol


----------



## BornBad

Nakamura playin dirty tonight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THAT'S THE BEST ARMBAR I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!

Thankfully Japanese refs aren't out for 3 minutes after a push.*


----------



## DoubtGin

this match is fantastic so far


----------



## almostfamous

This is so good!


----------



## Insomnia

Fuck lol!


----------



## El Capitano

Ibushi you cocky shit :mark: :mark:

Fantastic match :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JR getting hyped in a Nakamura match!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*These guys are beating the shit out of each other. BY GAWD this is a bonafide slobber knocker :jr*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh my fuckin god this is amazing


----------



## El Dandy

DAT storytelling


----------



## El Capitano

That dragon suplex off the top rope :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon

100 out of 5


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT WAS THAT


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

When high flyers do feats of strength, the world rejoices.


----------



## Vic Capri

Nakamura channeling Cena with all those kick outs.

- Vic


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*BOMAAA YEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*


----------



## DoubtGin

Shinsuke wins !!!

what an awesome match, easily MOTN so far


----------



## almostfamous

If that wasn't the best match I've ever seen, it's not far off.


----------



## El Capitano

Yes!!!!! Nakamura retains :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

What a goddamn match :banderas: :clap :clap


----------



## RKing85

finish was a little out of no where, but good stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NAKAMURA WINS *








*
See, Ibushi's no selling told a story. He was the young guy trying to prove he belonged in the heavyweight division. That other match with the fat guys was just boring.*


----------



## Vårmakos

THE #RARE LANDSLIDE


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yes!


----------



## BornBad

NAKAMURAWINLOL


----------



## peep4life

That was classic


----------



## NastyYaffa

****3/4

FUCKIN AMAZING


----------



## Insomnia

Great match! :clap


----------



## El Dandy

I give this match all my stars I was to allocate for all of 2015.

and we still have TANA/OKADA


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Feud needs to continue.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

YEAOH! I need an ambulance.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

That was fantastic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

A beautiful match. Fucking great.


----------



## Morrison17

NAKUMURA THE KING

ps: poor Ross struggling with the names


----------



## DoubtGin

post-match promo :mark:


----------



## Morrison17

k. gщщв show

will also check the ending of the main event cause I think JJ will attack champion


----------



## Vårmakos

YEAOH


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Judging by Nakamura's mannerisms, it looked like he was giving props to Ibushi and thanking the fans for supporting him.*


----------



## DoubtGin

JR marking for Nakamura :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

JR's been great. He can still sell the business like nobody else, so much substance in what he has to say, every single word has value. He's struggled with a few things but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JR putting over Ibushi, not that he needs it.


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## NastyYaffa

BAH GAWD THIS MATCH WILL BE A CLASSIC


----------



## DoubtGin

Albert sighting :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Please win Okada.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

It's time to make it rain.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tanahashi doing it for the kids :cena3*


----------



## DoubtGin

OKADA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Rainmakaaaah!!!!!!


----------



## Morrison17

Whats the attendance guys?


----------



## NastyYaffa

OH HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Morrison17 said:


> Whats the attendance guys?


JR said over 40000 are there, not sure if he had the number though.


I honestly don't mind who wins. I like Okada more, but Tanahashi seems to be an awesome athlete. Just hoping for a great match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This was so sick :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

I miss the fancy entrances


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

THE ACE OF THE FUCKING UNIVERSE!


----------



## Joshi Judas

One hour to go damn. Thinking the trophy presentations and maybe someone comes up post match to challenge the champion.


Match will likely start out slow with a long feeling out process before building up the pace.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Matt Striker is way above the joke commentators Vince keeps on the payroll, but he needs to stop going all insider. Jesus Christ.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The crowd is HOT.


----------



## RKing85

yep, they are going 35-40 minutes. Love it. 

Think Okada is going to get the title here.


----------



## DoubtGin

Tanahashi won the last Wrestle Kingdom matches and main evented the last four. Whoa.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Striker has always sucked. Tries to put himself and his wrestling knowledge over way too much. What a geek.


----------



## El Dandy

No title history video package, either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Get used to this image:









We've got 45 minutes left, so there will be lots of headlocks.*


----------



## RKing85

With Striker, it's either one of the other. You either love him, or you hate him.

If you love him, no explination is needed. If you hate him, no explination is good enough.

These guys are certainly not pacing themselves.


----------



## almostfamous

That Attitude Adjustment/backdrop on the ramp.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BY GAWD THE ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT ON THE RAMP :jr*


----------



## Vårmakos

HEAVY RAIN ON THE RAMP


----------



## DoubtGin

Tanahashi to overcome the odds :cena2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm impressed with the pacing of this match. 15 minutes in and it's really exciting. Also loving the emphasis JR puts on Tanahashi's injured neck and back.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Most of Okada's offensive arsenal targets his opponent's head/neck region. Everything he does sets up for his finisher- the Rainmaker.


----------



## almostfamous

OMG High Fly Flow!!!!


----------



## RKing85

White men can jump! Damn that was an impressive leap from Tanahashi!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

GOOD GOD WHAT A FROGSPLASH :bahgawd


----------



## DoubtGin

wow he kicked out of that


----------



## Vårmakos

TANAHASHIWINSLOL. 

WHAT


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

wow kicked out


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yes Okada don't lose :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

he kicked out of the Rainmaker

LOL


----------



## Vårmakos

RAINMAKER


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

RAINMAKER


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol JR marking for the drop kick!


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is a classic :clap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LOLTANAHASHIWINS :fuckthis*


----------



## DoubtGin

TANAHASHIWINSLOL


----------



## El Capitano

Tanahashiwinslol


----------



## Vårmakos

SEVEN HIGH FLY FLOWS


----------



## peep4life

Wow. Great show and amazing main event


----------



## almostfamous

5 stars. Maybe two 5 star matches in a row. Unreal. Show of the Year. Good Fucking Night.


----------



## Vic Capri

My God, listen to that crowd!

- Vic


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Champ retains


----------



## NastyYaffa

AMAZING match, amazing show :clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:cena4


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Fucking incredible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*See, that guy would've lost a shitload of money. 10-1 odds :lel

The lifetime set is now tied 3-3-1. It made sense for Tanahashi to win here. Now if Okada wins the blowoff, it'll be an even bigger deal.*


----------



## El Capitano

Great shows with two excellent championship matches


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## charlesxo

Fuck me

:sodone


----------



## almostfamous

It's 4:45 am here Im wide awake


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

OKADA.


----------



## DoubtGin

damn he's crying


----------



## Insomnia

Okada  :clap


----------



## Joshi Judas

Heart fucking broken enaldo


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Okada was making it rain


----------



## El Capitano

I'm gutted Okada lost but they're both even now with wins


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Tanahashi said: ""Okada! Okada! How do you feel right now? I'll tell you one thing, so listen closely. IWGP Heavyweight Championship is still so far away from you."

Edit: Close enough.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I think we have just witnessed the two greatest ever go at it on the greatest show ever


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro




----------



## BornBad

I'm piss beyond believe at Tanahashi winning


----------



## NastyYaffa

*reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans - ***3/4
Bullet Club vs. TenKoji & Tomoaki Honma - *1/2
Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, Mikey Nicholls & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun - ***1/4
Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba - ***1/2
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe - ***3/4
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega - ***
Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto - ***1/2
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi - ****3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada - ****1/2*

Amazing show :clap


----------



## DoubtGin

fans lusting for Tanahashi's sweat :|


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BornBad said:


> I'm piss beyond believe at Tanahashi winning


*Why? Why would their biggest star go down two matches? It's way better to tie them up so the blowoff match will be a much bigger sell.*


----------



## A. Edwards

Absolutely unbelievable show. Truly amazing in every context. It was so good, I may need to watch it again. :sodone


----------



## Vic Capri

Excellent PPV. Really have no complaints other than the running knee being used too much (their DDT so to speak) and Okada not winning. As soon as Hiroshi kicked out of The Rain Maker, I knew he was going to retain.

*My top three matches*:

1.) Tanahashi Vs. Okada

2.) Styles Vs. Naito

3.) Suzuki Vs. Sakuraba

Yes, there was Nakamura Vs. Ibushi, but the over the topness / no selling in it (regardless of them being unprofessional to each other or their working style )was a buzzkill to me.


Definitely worth a watch even if you're not in Puro. Jim Ross has not lost a beat and keeps you engaged in them with Striker giving his input. Also, kudos to Jeff Jarrett. Send this man a fruit basket!

- Vic


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Sooooo... first-timers, what've you got to say for yourselves?

By the way, another Tana quote. "Thank you for staying with us until the end of the show! 2015, NJPW will evolve even more. We won't stop! Thank you all!"


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Tanahashi still has it. That's 3-4 years now where he's been the best worker in the world. Great finish and he totally deserves it.

There is a reason I mark for that guy, another amazing performance. Okada the same, another great performance. 

The fact Tanahashi kicked out of The Rainmaker had me marking out. I then was thinking how JR and Striker weren't making a big enough deal out of it. I mean it probably doesn't have the same context to them but man that was amazing.

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi was awesome, Styles vs Naito was IMO Naito's best performance to date.

Ishii vs Makabe was a letdown from what I expected but still a good match.

Tag matches were great and I'm glad reDragon pulled through.

Also Toshiaki Fujiwara was badass in the 15 man rumble.


----------



## DoubtGin

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Sooooo... first-timers, what've you got to say for yourselves?


one of the greatest wrestling experiences ever :mark:

when is the next PPV?


----------



## SuzukiGUN

What did that guy saw about wwe on the njpwworld stream?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

DoubtGin said:


> one of the greatest wrestling experiences ever :mark:
> 
> when is the next PPV?


New Beginning is on February 11th.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Enjoyed it a lot, especially Makabe vs Ishii and the last 2 matches. Opener was fun too. I liked the dynamic of JR and Striker calling the show, gave it a different feel, almost made it more special to me in a sense, even though they weren't amazing by any means, but it was interesting to hear JR's perspective, considering he was basically in a whole different world from what he was used to in WWE. An awesome start to the year. I'm looking forward to seeing the blowoff match, although it'll be hard to top that.


----------



## dazzy666

first ever NJPW event, tried in past but couldnt without english commentary, it was amazing i hope every big event now has english commentary!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Enjoyed it a lot, especially Makabe vs Ishii and the last 2 matches. Opener was fun too. I liked the dynamic of JR and Striker calling the show, gave it a different feel, almost made it more special to me in a sense, even though they weren't amazing by any means, but it was interesting to hear JR's perspective, considering he was basically in a whole different world from what he was used to in WWE. An awesome start to the year. I'm looking forward to seeing the blowoff match, although it'll be hard to top that.


The crazy thing is, I think that was their 3rd best match they've had together. They have something special when it comes to chemistry in that ring.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that's the first time anyone's kicked out of the Rainmaker iirc?


Amazing show from top to bottom.


----------



## Good News Barrett

DoubtGin said:


> one of the greatest wrestling experiences ever :mark:
> 
> when is the next PPV?


they have the new year dash show tomorrow. basically their version of raw after mania


----------



## DoubtGin

thanks reddit, this misses the latter part though


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

RAVEN said:


> Yeah that's the first time anyone's kicked out of the Rainmaker iirc?
> 
> 
> Amazing show from top to bottom.


Correct, and I'm willing to bet it's the last kick out we see for a very long time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Sooooo... first-timers, what've you got to say for yourselves?


*Enjoyed every match except the fat dudes. Was dozing off during the main event, not because it was boring, but because I was tapping out due to being up all day. My initial picks to win were Young Bucks, excited jobber dude Honma(they sold him as being a loser on a road to redemption, I knew where that was going :zayn, and Jeff Jarrett has no business beating younger talent, so there's that), TMDK, AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Bullet Club to lose the titles(the challengers just looked so much better) Nakamura, and Okada before I got educated on the history. Not disappointed at all with the winner of the main event. It became clear that Tanahashi was likely winning when JR. pointed out the lifetime set was 3-2 Okada's favor. He's their biggest star and he can still go, so keep the belt on him for a blowoff and make Okada's moment that much bigger.*


----------



## BornBad

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Why? Why would their biggest star go down two matches? It's way better to tie them up so the blowoff match will be a much bigger sell.*


Okada flag is falling apart since last year. Styles beated him twice in row...now Tanahashi just beat him and proving he still the ace of the company. 
IMO Okada really needed this one.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Sooooo... first-timers, what've you got to say for yourselves?


My hat's off to Double J for making this arrangement. He's got a nice, little niche made for himself if wants to continue being a PPV distributor. Mixing the American talent with foreign ones and hiring Ross / Striker were great ideas that definitely paid off.

#ThankYouJarrett 

- Vic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BornBad said:


> Okada flag is falling apart since last year. Styles beated him twice in row...now Tanahashi just beat him and proving he still the ace of the company.
> IMO Okada really needed this one.


*
I see your reasoning now, thanks. I have faith that he'll recover though. It took 3 Frog Splashes to take him out, so he looked strong in defeat.*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

BornBad said:


> Okada flag is falling apart since last year. Styles beated him twice in row...now Tanahashi just beat him and proving he still the ace of the company.
> IMO Okada really needed this one.


5 Star match vs Shiabata

4 star and arguably 5 star match vs AJ Styles

Like 6 amazing matches (4 + stars) during G1 Climax.

Totally a flag that is falling apart. :serious:



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> I see your reasoning now, thanks. I have faith that he'll recover though. It took 3 Frog Splashes to take him out, so he looked strong in defeat.*


His reasoning doesn't make sense. The only wrestler who had a "better" year was AJ Styles. We're honestly spoiled by how good Tanahashi is. Same goes with Shinsuke Nakamura and Okada. We take them for granted and people want to see more Okada but he had his year long title run. Tanahashi is a great champion, Okada is young enough and still is a name where they can elevate everyone else with him.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I hope a lot of former WWE loyalists are questioning their entire lives right now. If no company can ever surpass them, I still want as many people to know about the alternatives as possible.


----------



## BornBad

being loyalist to a company is dumb anyway... IMO you have good wrestling and bad wrestling, i will never understand people who sayin' " i'm a huuuge wrestling fan but i only watch ( put WWE, TNA, ROH, NJPW, PWG or else ) because i'm loyal to the company... " damn screw you pals


and like CM Punk said WWE only care about casual audience


----------



## Subject XII

First time watching NJPW here and damn, if that wasn't the best PPV I have seen in years.


----------



## Good News Barrett

BornBad said:


> Okada flag is falling apart since last year. Styles beated him twice in row...now Tanahashi just beat him and proving he still the ace of the company.
> IMO Okada really needed this one.


ya, i thought Okada taking the title here and facing Styles at new beginning was no brainer considering the history they've had, but also realized AJ never got his rematch since KOPW

so Styles taking the title from Tanahashi (Tanahashi going over AJ 3 times in row will be stupid) and face Okada at one of next major show where Okada finally gets his revenge?

i don't know if they have that much faith in AJ to give him multiple title wins.


----------



## Mr. I

Wonderful show. The matches were higher quality than last year, the one downside was the 4 hour time limit from being on PPV meaning they didn't get to have as many special entrances or packages.


----------



## Lazyking

Man, Nakamura and Ibushi knocked it out of the fucking dome... if I gave out stars, it would be six of them. outstanding fight.

Being the Tana mark I am, don't care he won. it was a good match and who does Okada defend the title against either? only reason I wanted Okada to get the title was so he could lose to Nakamura lol

I like Okada alot, he's still insanely young but he's still behind Tana and Nakamura in my eyes.

Naito and Styles was outstanding. Naito needs alot of credit for his babyface selling..Dat expression taking the clash was priceless fear.

Makabe/Ishii a war.. Ishii needs time off bad. Looks like a walking bandage.

This show was paced really well, all matches were different. everything worked.

only issue was actually JR and Striker. I was excited for them but JR was comatose and mortified early on by the quick pace. He got much better as the show went along Striker is like a walking wikipedia, it could be annoying at times.

The worst part was all the talking during entrances. I understand why I just don't care for it being a longterm fan. I want to soak in Nakamura's entrance. Instead I get JR and Striker jaw jacking about him.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Lazyking said:


> Man, Nakamura and Ibushi knocked it out of the fucking dome... if I gave out stars, it would be six of them. outstanding fight.
> 
> Being the Tana mark I am, don't care he won. it was a good match and who does Okada defend the title against either? only reason I wanted Okada to get the title was so he could lose to Nakamura lol
> 
> I like Okada alot, he's still insanely young but he's still behind Tana and Nakamura in my eyes.
> 
> Naito and Styles was outstanding. Naito needs alot of credit for his babyface selling..Dat expression taking the clash was priceless fear.
> 
> Makabe/Ishii a war.. Ishii needs time off bad. Looks like a walking bandage.
> 
> This show was paced really well, all matches were different. everything worked.
> 
> only issue was actually JR and Striker. I was excited for them but JR was comatose and mortified early on by the quick pace. He got much better as the show went along Striker is like a walking wikipedia, it could be annoying at times.
> 
> The worst part was all the talking during entrances. I understand why I just don't care for it being a longterm fan. I want to soak in Nakamura's entrance. Instead I get JR and Striker jaw jacking about him.


I agree, early on I figured JR wouldn't stop bitching about how fast it was. It's too bad he didn't really get back into his role until Makabe vs Ishii. Granted, that's when there were a lot less people to keep track of. Striker kind of felt obligated to talk more when JR didn't know what was going on and both of them kept leaving open ended statements expecting the other to pick it up and neither did.

JR put over Ibushi, Nakamura, Okada, and Tanahashi. Even saying Nakamura would be a start wherever he put his hat which I thought was high praise.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Seems to me like they'll be making Okada a much more sympathetic character going forward. Because usually he's the professional, the prize fighter, the one doing it for the money and fame only. So to see him so emotional and hurt by his loss is very unusual.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Nakamura is the king of everything..

i'm glad that most first time viewers felt the same.. this guy is a charisma magnet.. and what an amazing wrestler he is.

Nakamura/Ibushi is an early MOTYC.

can't wait for tomorrow's show.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

It kind of makes sense now that okay lost, he's a true great right now but if he's exposed too much the candle will burn out very quickly


----------



## Billy Kidman

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Sooooo... first-timers, what've you got to say for yourselves?


I fucking love Shinsuke Nakamura.


----------



## Mr. I

Billy Kidman said:


> I fucking love Shinsuke Nakamura.


Everyone does.


----------



## BornBad

Shinsuke is the fucking man.

I don't understand why he looks only happy with the Intercontinental Championship cause IMO he's at the top of his game at this point


----------



## SuzukiGUN

BornBad said:


> Shinsuke is the fucking man.
> 
> I don't understand why he looks only happy with the Intercontinental Championship cause IMO he's at the top of his game at this point


Yep but the guy that does beat him for it, perhaps ibushi some time in the future, will be getting a massive rub!


----------



## SOR

I thought the show was quality but wasn't for me and I didn't really enjoy it as much as I thought I would. I have a pretty good reason so allow me to explain myself.

I'm a dude who grew up on American style wrestling specifically WWE and TNA and this was quite different from that. I have a couple of companies I do like in Japan but they're the smaller companies such as DDT, Dragon Gate and Kaientai Dojo. 

This was my first time watching a full NJPW show (Unless you count the joint shows with ROH which I don't) and despite the matches being good I didn't feel emotionally invested in them and it soon became boring. I don't know whether NJPW had some big time stories leading into this (I assume they did)but on the American version of the commentary that wasn't mentioned apart from the occasional "The Bullet Club are bad and use American style tactics"

So I guess what I'm saying is the show didn't have enough in the way of angles and story line to hook me as a guy who would regularly watch NJPW. I'm a sports entertainment fan not a pure wrestling fan so this was a let down. All the matches were good so I understand the dudes who loved it but for me it wasn't my cup of tea.

In closing if you're into fantastic athletic contest after fantastic athletic contest then this is a show you need to watch. If you're a guy like me who is more into exciting angles and quality story lines it's probably best to give it a miss.


----------



## Srdjan99

Am I the only who wants to pull the full five for the Nakamura/Ibushi bout?


----------



## BornBad

Srdjan99 said:


> Am I the only who wants to pull the full five for the Nakamura/Ibushi bout?


maybe not 5 stars but that was the best match of this awesome ppv


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

BornBad said:


> maybe not 5 stars but that was the best match of this awesome ppv


If that match was at Wrestlemania it would be in the discussion for best match ever.


----------



## Sweettre15

This show has been buzzing like crazy on twitter for hours now....I'm hope all those people buzzing about it bought the PPV.

If they want to see NJPW/GFW etc make an impact, buying it is the best way especially if people are clamoring for an alternative like they claim to be.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nakamura ..what else can you say? :clap


----------



## Flair Shot

NJPW delivering as expected a top notch show. 

My bet is NJPW has gained a lot of new fans with this show.


----------



## Good News Barrett

RKO361 said:


> NJPW delivering as expected a top notch show.
> 
> My bet is NJPW has gained a lot of new fans with this show.



considering twitter have been blowing out with njpw related tags, they should have had massive exposure in NA like they've never had it before


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Sweettre15 said:


> This show has been buzzing like crazy on twitter for hours now....I'm hope all those people buzzing about it bought the PPV.
> 
> If they want to see NJPW/GFW etc make an impact, buying it is the best way especially if people are clamoring for an alternative like they claim to be.


Yeah it'd be a great alternative, but atm it's a non-North American alternative. People say that they want an alternative, but what they really want is a company thats a threat to the WWE.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SO MUCH REGRET RIGHT NOW. Didn't stay awake, didn't buy and now I'm desperately seeking out a link. FML. 

Really glad to hear that it was such a success but NJPW has always been one of those companies you can rely on in the sense that you get blown away 9 times out of 10.


----------



## CNB

tylermoxreigns said:


> SO MUCH REGRET RIGHT NOW. Didn't stay awake, didn't buy and now I'm desperately seeking out a link. FML.
> 
> Really glad to hear that it was such a success but NJPW has always been one of those companies you can rely on in the sense that you get blown away 9 times out of 10.


Found one yet? I'm trying to find a torrent, stream, anything. Can't find anything. We couldn't purchase GFW in Australia and I don;t want the Japanese commentary so that rules out NJPW Online Video Service.


----------



## Sweettre15

Pakmen said:


> Yeah it'd be a great alternative, but atm it's a non-North American alternative. People say that they want an alternative, but what they really want is a company thats a threat to the WWE.


You got a point there however, NJPW in a couple weeks will be airing on AXS with MMA commentators in English and Global Force needs some traction with TV networks and stuff since they got all these talent exchanges and stuff.

Buying this PPV, since people want to buzz about it,would be making a fat statement.

I know I plan on buying the Primetime Replay since that's the only option with Uverse.


----------



## Brock

Was it broadcast with Jr and a separate one with Japanese commentary?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

New Japan pretty much embarrassed every other promotion active right now.


----------



## TJQ

About to start watching :mark: I wanted to watch it live so badly, but i ended up fixing my sleeping schedule like 2 days ago so i was tired by like 11 or 12pm :no:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CNB said:


> Found one yet? I'm trying to find a torrent, stream, anything. Can't find anything. We couldn't purchase GFW in Australia and I don;t want the Japanese commentary so that rules out NJPW Online Video Service.



Nope nothing 
@TJQ help a sister out!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Anyone got good gifs of Nakamura's entrance?


----------



## ryarts

Due to work commitments and time difference I couldn't watch live but purchased the PPV and will watch it on demand tomorrow or Tueday. Read a few comments and managed to avoid spoilers so far, sounds like the show was excellent and created a huge buzz. Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Only just started watching it, Opening 4 way tag was a great way to open the show


----------



## Partagas

I just bought this on the flipps app and it only shows a 35 second preview?! Gimmie the show damnit


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Everything minus Nakamura/Kota was kinda disappointing. 

But no matter. 'cause Nakamura/Kota was fucking amazing. A star-making (Ibushi) performance from 2 awesome wrestlers.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

Somebody upload the JR/Striker version in Multimedia please! Can't find a damn link anywhere.


----------



## Platt

Jatt Kidd said:


> Somebody upload the JR/Striker version in Multimedia please! Can't find a damn link anywhere.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/43642529-post118.html


----------



## STEVALD

For anyone else who couldn't catch it live, here it is 

http://watchwrestling.ch/watch-njpw-wrestle-kingdom-9-2015/


----------



## Jatt Kidd

Platt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/43642529-post118.html


Fuck the download time says 4 hours lol - I think I'll just wait for a torrent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*If JR is a mainstay, I will watch every PPV. Great show last night.*


----------



## TJQ

Jatt Kidd said:


> Fuck the download time says 4 hours lol - I think I'll just wait for a torrent.


Stevie linked some DM links, brotha. It's also up on XWT if you use that. 



STEVIE SWAG said:


> For anyone else who couldn't catch it live, here it is
> 
> http://watchwrestling.ch/watch-njpw-wrestle-kingdom-9-2015/


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I don't know how anyone could like the Striker/JR commentary. It was plodding and awkward.


----------



## TJQ

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I don't know how anyone could like the Striker/JR commentary. It was plodding and awkward.


I'm enjoying Striker but if I'm being completely honest, JR has been pretty underwhelming.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Lol Double J still needs his five mins huh? :ti

Edit: Liking what I'm seeing / hearing so far though.


----------



## Yato

I'm so glad I got up early to watch this; it didn't disappoint. The only match I really didn't care for was the six-man tag match (Bullet Club vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojimo & Tomoaki Honma). I wasn't impressed with the commentary of Striker/JR and at points would have preferred the Japanese commentary.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh it's out on DM as well? I'll rewatch it there to judge the English commentary this time. Watched it in Japanese and nothing's better trust me :lol


----------



## trademarklas

I can put the whole show on YouTube fairly quick if anybody would like.


----------



## TJQ

I love Minoru Suzuki so much, since I started watching NJPW (Shortly after the last Best of the Super Juniors) he's consistently been one of my favorites to watch.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Really like The Mighty Don't Kneel. Don't often venture into NOAH, NJPW really (only indies I really look at are US and UK) but these guys have caught my eye and I think I'll have to be looking out for them more 

Currently dying at Suzuki and his slapping lol) and then BAM bad ass submission using the ropes


Edit: I BLOODY LOVE SUZUKI. THIS GUY GIVES ZERO FUCKS


----------



## Sugnid

As good as the last three matches were, a shout out has to go to Ishii/Makabe as well - I loved the shit out of that.

The chop to the neck was fucking brutal.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Started watching the opening tag 4-way US version and was enjoying Striker, but JR was really not working for me. Going to watch the Japanese version on NJPWorld instead.

Does JR get any better as the show goes on? Clearly Striker seemed to have a much better understanding of the workers and style (based on the first match)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Using Led Zeppelin Immigrant Song and you're ultimately number one. Salute to Makabe. 

The hard hitting and just straight up bam, bam, bam, knock down and roughing your opponent up, not giving a shit. Love this style between these two guys. Neither of them selling shit, but at the same time selling shit. Matching each other, hit for hit. Strong style, and physical in such a basic way to set the pace before throwing in some sort of turnbuckle work to to showcase strength yet allow the first peak and trough to occur within the match. 

Not a match I think I would like on paper really, Makabe and Ishii, but some great strategy that from time to time should be recognised, utilised and enjoyed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JR gets better when the singles matches start. Could never really bear Striker much personally.

Still, the Japanese commentary is the best.


The English commentary also misses a few points that while not major, add greatly to the matches.


1. Taguchi vs Omega: Taguchi's overhead dive is the Prince Devitt dive. Why is this important? Because Devitt was his longtime former tag partner in Apollo 55 and it was on Taguchi that Devitt turned heel to form the Bullet Club, while Omega is the newest member of the group.


2. Okada vs Tanahashi: That kickout from the Rainmaker is the first time anyone's ever kicked out properly from that move since 2012. Huge moment.


Also, I haven't watched everything else in English yet but I'm wondering if they mentioned that Nakamura kicking out of his own finisher at 1 mirrors Ibushi's kickout at 1 from the Boma Ye at G1 2013 or why Honma finally hitting his top rope headbutt is so important.




Now, as for ratings, I went a full five for both main events. Which is rare since I only hand out five stars once or twice a year. But I felt this Okada/Tanahashi match was good as their match from Invasion Attack 2013 which I rated a full five and Ibushi/Nakamura was slightly better than their match at G1 2013 which I rated at ****3/4.

So yeah, 4th day of the year and got 2 five star matches. Good start.


Best PPV in the last 2-3 years? I think so.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

tylermoxreigns said:


> Really like The Mighty Don't Kneel. Don't often venture into NOAH, NJPW really (only indies I really look at are US and UK) but these guys have caught my eye and I think I'll have to be looking out for them more
> 
> Currently dying at Suzuki and his slapping lol) and then BAM bad ass submission using the ropes
> 
> 
> Edit: I BLOODY LOVE SUZUKI. THIS GUY GIVES ZERO FUCKS


Suzuki is always quality. Was sad we didn't see him get an Intercontinental title reign in 2013. Suzukigun feud with CHAOS was much better than anything I've seen with the Bullet Club. 



TJQ said:


> I'm enjoying Striker but if I'm being completely honest, JR has been pretty underwhelming.


Striker gets a lot of flak, but at least he's trying. When JR was talking about Shibata and Goto he communicated really poorly while Striker at least dished out all the basic info you needed to understand their relationship (former high-school and university friends, went different paths when they got into New Japan, their lengthy feud, and then rekindling their friendship). 



RAVEN said:


> Oh it's out on DM as well? I'll rewatch it there to judge the English commentary this time. Watched it in Japanese and nothing's better trust me :lol


I suppose because the crazy overreactions by the Japanese commentators really sells the moves, even if we don't understand a thing they're saying.


----------



## TJQ

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Striker gets a lot of flak, but at least he's trying. When JR was talking about Shibat and Goto he communicated really poorly while Striker at least dished out all the basic info you needed to understand their relationship (former high-school and university friends, went different paths when they got into New Japan, their lengthy feud, and then rekindling their friendship).


This is how I've felt for a long time. I won't act like Striker is the best commentator or anything, but he's really passionate about wrestling and generally speaking he's knowledgeable about what he commentates over. I can't crucify JR because this is probably his first real time paying attention to NJPW so naturally he isn't going to be 100% caught up on all the details of the current wrestlers, but even then he just seems like he's bored through everything and not really trying.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Suzuki is always quality. Was sad we didn't see him get an Intercontinental title reign in 2013. Suzukigun feud with CHAOS was much better than anything I've seen with the Bullet Club.


Well, I'm definitely gonna go back and check out previous works I've missed. So any recommendations are welcome, for sure


----------



## KingLobos

Jesus Jeff Jarrett looks exactly like he did back in 99. Great shape.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well, I'm definitely gonna go back and check out previous works I've missed. So any recommendations are welcome, for sure


x22lrf2

****3/4 from my end. Many people felt it was MOTY of 2014. Leader of SuzukiGUN vs Leader of Bullet Club (well AJ isn't technically the leader but still)








*****

Match of the Decade imo. Really simple. Only one pinfall attempt the entire match.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

TJQ said:


> This is how I've felt for a long time. I won't act like Striker is the best commentator or anything, but he's really passionate about wrestling and generally speaking he's knowledgeable about what he commentates over. I can't crucify JR because this is probably his first real time paying attention to NJPW so naturally he isn't going to be 100% caught up on all the details of the current wrestlers, but even then he just seems like he's bored through everything and not really trying.


Indeed, like yo usaid I can't be too mad at JR over this, but that just wasn't well done on his part. Striker can be overbearing and he wasn't great last night, but he made an effort and for a promotion I'm sure he has fairly limited knowledge of he did alright in the end. He did drive home the main points, which is key. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Well, I'm definitely gonna go back and check out previous works I've missed. So any recommendations are welcome, for sure


Oh there's so much to see, but there's better people than me to recommend you stuff. Tanahashi and Minoru at Kings or Pro Wrestling and Okada vs Suzuki (and the over the top rope CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun 5 on 5) are good matches to start with if you like Suzuki.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I think JR just found the action too quick or there were too many combatants or the matches didn't go that long initially. He did a good enough job in Suzuki vs Sakuraba imo and really came to form during Ibushi vs Nakamura and Tanahashi vs Okada.


Striker can be good and is knowledgeable but damn does he get annoying at times. Saying that strong style is the answer to "If wrestling is real" on a live broadcast fpalm

Or saying how the "mark in him" is so excited. Wish he'd stop pandering to the online fans so much at times and stick to selling the emotion of the match.


----------



## RPC

I only caught a few matches last night. But the way JR was talking it sounded like "Podcast JR" not so much the JR we grew up with. Still think it was a awesome move forward for New Japan to connect with the American audience


----------



## TJQ

RAVEN said:


> x22lrf2
> 
> ****3/4 from my end. Many people felt it was MOTY of 2014. Leader of SuzukiGUN vs Leader of Bullet Club (well AJ isn't technically the leader but still)


That honestly was a fucking incredible match. I was rewatching some matches last night to get myself hyped up for WK, and that one is still a pleasure to sit through.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just watch that Tanahashi vs Suzuki match I linked TJQ, you'll die of happiness trust me :lol


Gotta say, Tanahashi's the best big match performer in all of wrestling. Guy is beyond amazing. A Tanahashi vs Daniel Bryan match would be fucking incredible.


----------



## Insomnia

RAVEN said:


> A Tanahashi vs Daniel Bryan match would be fucking incredible.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I meant current Tanahashi but thanks I'll be watching it anyways


----------



## Brock

tylermoxreigns said:


> Using Led Zeppelin Immigrant Song and you're ultimately number one. Salute to Makabe..


:mark: I gotta see this now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAVEN said:


> x22lrf2
> 
> ****3/4 from my end. Many people felt it was MOTY of 2014. Leader of SuzukiGUN vs Leader of Bullet Club (well AJ isn't technically the leader but still)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> Match of the Decade imo. Really simple. Only one pinfall attempt the entire match.


Thanks Raven, will def check these out


----------



## RKing85

Amazing show. Nothing else can be said. As Alan said, the last two matches were the greatest back-to-back matches in pro wrestling history. Tanahashi's leap from the top over the guardrail was insane. They were a little to cautious on time and the opener, the NEVER Title match, and Styles/Naito all could have gone an extra 2-3 minutes but that's such a minor gripe it's barely worth mentioning. 

JR and Stryker were ok. JR showed some rust and I thought he was really lost on the early multi man matches. Stryker went to far for me on the insider comments and terms. They also missed some moves/key points, but I was expecting that going in as this was their first time commentating the product. But they both did a good job of getting over how important this show was, and especially the last 3 matches.

Amazing show and a perfect jumping on point for people get into New Japan. Outstanding.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME

I thought JR was just okay for the first part of the card, he was knocking the rust off, getting used to Stryker, and getting used to calling the NJPW style. By the time Nakamura/Ibushi came around, I thought he was really good and that continued until the main event.

With JR, if he does anymore of these, I think it's really going to require him to watch all the NJPW stuff and really get to know these guys. JR was so passionate in WWE because he genuinely knew all the guys he was watching perform, hell he hired a lot of them, so when he saw Mick Foley takin punishment the passion and concern in his voice was 100% authentic. You can't fake that stuff, that's why JR didn't sound the same as he did in say the Undertaker/Trips WM 28 match. If JR sticks around and forms a relationship with these guys, and gets emotionally invested in their matches like a real fan would, we should see a big improvement on any future card he does.

Either way, last nigh was a huge success and if JR keeps calling NJPW PPV's I'll keep ordering them. I need English commentary in order to justify spending $$ on wrestling, if it's only in Japanese I'll just stream it for free like I always do.

Oh, and Nakamura/Ibushi stole the show. Outside of Ishii/Ibushi from G1 2014, this was my favorite Ibushi match.

For whoever was asking for match recs, do yourself a HUGE favor and watch Ibushi vs Ishii from the 2014 G1 Climax. It just tops the Suzuki/Styles match for me personally as the best offering from NJPW in 2014.


----------



## Lazyking

if comcast wasn't an asshat and showed this live, I would have ordered it.. As is, I had to watch a stream and it was the first time I felt pissed off not paying for a show. I hope it was enough of a success so GFW can help co promote another PPV.. Invasion Attack or the G1 finals on PPV would be nice.

I gotta find a way to get NJPW world.


----------



## KO Bossy

Need help. Couldn't stay up last night to watch and I need a way to watch it preferably WITH Japanese commentary. I can't watch my puro any other way.

I love JR, but I mean...Shinpei Nogami...come on. BOMA YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I preferred Tanahashi/Okada by a hair 

Though I rated both equally.

There were so many subtle callbacks and it was so smartly paced/worked and the emotion in that match, bah gawd bama4


Even something as simple as the lockup in the beginning, where Okada always goes for a clean break but didn't this time, to the AA (Heavy Rain) on the ramp. On the Road to WK, Okada had hit Tana with the Tombstone on the ramp and back at WK 7, Tana had hit Okada with the Sling Blade on that same ramp. So when Tana plays air guitar and rushes in to repeat it, Okada counters into the Heavy Rain. Incredible.

Another 2 instances are when Okada places Tana on the top turnbuckle. He always goes for a dropkick to toss Tana to the outside but here he switches to a huge uppercut initially to catch Tana offguard and is countered the next time.

Great match. I'm still hyped :lol



@KO Bossy

NJPW World man. Subscribe to it. Absolutely worth it and the whole show's there in Japanese.


----------



## Hera

Really loved the show. I missed some of the pageantry and style from the previous Wrestle Kingdom shows however. Things felt rushed and certain matches should have had more time. All in all those are minor complaints.

The good that came out of this show is Ibushi looking like a rock star. We've never really seen him wrestle like that anywhere. I think if people were questioning if he could be the face of New Japan shouldn't be now. He didn't win because he's got a very big match against HARASHIMA in DDT on 2/15 and if HARASHIMA wins it would be quite awkward for the IC champ in New Japan to get pinned. Nakamura finally looking like Nakamura again was also so great to see. He needs to drop that title and become the main champ again. It's beyond time. Loved that match so much.

Okada looking like a bitch at the end was a good thing. We've seen him win everything all of the time and with somewhat relative ease. Even after dropping the title on previous occasions he's either come back and won it fairly quickly or he won the G1. This feels very different. It also showed a new side of Okada. He's always so brash and cocky so to see him suffer was a new added element. I really thought Okada was going to win but the way New Japan did this was incredible. 

Naito's not done being pushed. So much of his character and story is always about his dream being cut short. That he can never really win the big one when it matters. It played out again in his match versus Styles. I felt like it could have gone longer but it was still very good. I don't think we've seen the last of these two together. Expect Styles to challenge Tanahashi next.

Meiyu Tag winning the tag belts brings new life into the tag division. So many ready made feuds for them. It also shows that Shibata is quite serious about winning. Much of his comments in the past have been that the results don't matter so much and that he wasn't interested in winning a belt. That changed in his relationship with Goto. He wanted to win that belt and he did. This could be the start of the big Shibata push that people have wanted. We'll have to see how it goes. Still him having a belt at all shows that New Japan have a lot of faith in him. This is not the Shibata of 2012. Things have greatly changed.

reDRagon keeping the junior tag titles was amazing. I had a feeling they were given that rumors were going around they'd be on the next tour. I hope this means we get O'Reilly in the BOSJ. They can do a lot with those guys in both the junior tag division and the singles junior division as well.

The meh was Makabe winning. Maybe Ishii is finally going to take some time off. The match was fine. It was nothing I hadn't seen before. I'm not too high on IWGP champ Makabe having the NEVER title but it is what it is. 

The Omega and Taguchi match was also meh. It wasn't terrible or anything but I didn't think Omega needed to heel it up that bad and I didn't think the Young Bucks served any purpose. Omega needed to go over strong, and he did, but he didn't need all of the other things either. 

TMDK and Marufuji could have used more time but it is what it is. They went over strong as they should have. I marked out at all the NOAH green. Seems like we're getting a TMDK vs KES feud. Maybe we see KES in NOAH as part of some kind of talent exchange along with TMDK in New Japan. That'd be pretty cool.

And finally:

Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba

Nothing more needs to be said. 



(SHIBATA BELTO :mark


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Enthralled by Okada, enthralled. Both he and Tanahashi just pulled off something special, that's for sure. 

The American commentary was decent enough, I feel Striker was the more genuine of the two. You could tell JR was rusty and not entirely aware of some of the guys etc and Striker managed to correct him a number of times without a) making it too obvious and b) making JR looks stupid. 

JR relies a little too much on WWE for me, when he's comparing Okada and Tanahashi to the likes of Undertaker and Michaels, feuds of that nature. He listed off a shit ton of WWE stars and sometimes its just distracting considering some people may be trying to get a flavour of different wrestling through Wrestling Kingdom 9 only to reminded of WWE. 

I agree that English/American commentary is required as sometimes language barriers can alienate people. 

Very impressed overall though and I think I'll take note more now rather than just 'dipping in and out' as I have done previously. 



> For whoever was asking for match recs, do yourself a HUGE favor and watch Ibushi vs Ishii from the 2014 G1 Climax


I'll be sure to check that out, thanks for the rec


----------



## KO Bossy

RAVEN said:


> I preferred Tanahashi/Okada by a hair
> 
> Though I rated both equally.
> 
> There were so many subtle callbacks and it was so smartly paced/worked and the emotion in that match, bah gawd bama4
> 
> 
> Even something as simple as the lockup in the beginning, where Okada always goes for a clean break but didn't this time, to the AA (Heavy Rain) on the ramp. On the Road to WK, Okada had hit Tana with the Tombstone on the ramp and back at WK 7, Tana had hit Okada with the Sling Blade on that same ramp. So when Tana plays air guitar and rushes in to repeat it, Okada counters into the Heavy Rain. Incredible.
> 
> Another 2 instances are when Okada places Tana on the top turnbuckle. He always goes for a dropkick to toss Tana to the outside but here he switches to a huge uppercut initially to catch Tana offguard and is countered the next time.
> 
> Great match. I'm still hyped :lol
> 
> 
> 
> @KO Bossy
> 
> NJPW World man. Subscribe to it. Absolutely worth it and the whole show's there in Japanese.


I'm gonna have to find some spare money to subscribe then.

But for now, I'll just have to wait until after dinner.

May I say that's its going to be a pleasure to watch a Wrestle Kingdom again where Daniel and Rolles Gracie don't stink out the joint?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Watch Wrestling has the English version up and says they will upload the Japanese one in a few hours so you could be in luck.


Yeah instead we got Gracie Hunter Sakuraba vs Minoru Suzuki and it was beautiful :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

RAVEN said:


> JR gets better when the singles matches start. Could never really bear Striker much personally.
> 
> Still, the Japanese commentary is the best.
> 
> 
> The English commentary also misses a few points that while not major, add greatly to the matches.
> 
> 
> 1. Taguchi vs Omega: Taguchi's overhead dive is the Prince Devitt dive. Why is this important? Because Devitt was his longtime former tag partner in Apollo 55 and it was on Taguchi that Devitt turned heel to form the Bullet Club, while Omega is the newest member of the group.
> 
> *
> 2. Okada vs Tanahashi: That kickout from the Rainmaker is the first time anyone's ever kicked out properly from that move since 2012. Huge moment.*
> 
> 
> Also, I haven't watched everything else in English yet but I'm wondering if they mentioned that Nakamura kicking out of his own finisher at 1 mirrors Ibushi's kickout at 1 from the Boma Ye at G1 2013 or why Honma finally hitting his top rope headbutt is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as for ratings, I went a full five for both main events. Which is rare since I only hand out five stars once or twice a year. But I felt this Okada/Tanahashi match was good as their match from Invasion Attack 2013 which I rated a full five and Ibushi/Nakamura was slightly better than their match at G1 2013 which I rated at ****3/4.
> 
> So yeah, 4th day of the year and got 2 five star matches. Good start.
> 
> 
> Best PPV in the last 2-3 years? I think so.


IIRC Okada didn't pin Tanahashi in 2012 and struggled to get to him because Tanahashi destroyed him arm, so it wasn't a 1-2-3. It was like HHH's pedigree to Booker T with time between finisher and pin fall. I don't consider that a clean pin.


----------



## KO Bossy

Well the whole show is up on DailyMotion, gonna try to watch it, assuming my internet isn't going to be ass.

While I wait for it to buffer, I think I'll rewatch Minoru GOATzuki opening packs of KinPuro cards.











EDIT: bah its in English. Well, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Japanese Puroresu said:


> IIRC Okada didn't pin Tanahashi in 2012 and struggled to get to him because Tanahashi destroyed him arm, so it wasn't a 1-2-3. It was like HHH's pedigree to Booker T with time between finisher and pin fall. I don't consider that a clean pin.




Ah yes you're right. 2013 I think in their KOPW match where Tana faked an injury and just potato'ed Okada's arm. He hit a Rainmaker but due to the arm work, it had less power behind it and he couldn't make the cover right away.

This time was the first time someone's kicked out of a clean cover from the Rainmaker.


----------



## TripleG

Ordered it....watched it....loved it. 

That was great to see. I'll go into more detail later, but I really had a blast.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

I am SHOCKED Okada lost, I figured he would win, that is what everyone said would happen, but could not go wrong either way, I wonder if AJ is getting the belt because of NJPW trying to reach into America.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Meiyu Tag have a plethora of opponents. I'd like to see them feud with TenCozy and KES though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Really loved this show, first full NJPW show I have watched. I've seen bits and parts of NJPW matches on dailymotion etc. AJ Paying tribute to Devitt...Ibushi looking like a megastar...Okada vs Tanahashi :applause , really thought Okada was winning.


----------



## Vårmakos

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Meiyu Tag have a plethora of opponents. I'd like to see them feud with TenCozy and KES though.


TMDK :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I don't get how everyone was booking Okada to win so easily...

1. New Japan never do short reigns with the World Title
2. Okada was leading 3-2-1 so they obviously wanna tie this series up

Future Storylines I'm predicting:

1. Ibushi going to be continuously chasing the IC title throughout the year possibly by winning the New Japan Cup and challenging Nakamura 
2. With that emotion being shown at the end, Okada probably isn't going to be winning the title back until next years dome show so he can finally be the man to have the final walk off


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah Okada may be turning into a more sympathetic figure over the next few months. Twice he's lost in the Dome main event now.

Tanahashi vs Styles likely coming up next. Wonder who Okada feuds with.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Can we take a moment to appreciate "The Bullet Babe" Amber O'Neal and her killer body? kada


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I usually don't care about these stats but what was the buyrate for PPV in the US?


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

The whole card was good. JR and Striker put it over the top


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

NastyYaffa said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate "The Bullet Babe" Amber O'Neal and her killer body? kada


Not bad for 40.


----------



## Geeee

NastyYaffa said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate "The Bullet Babe" Amber O'Neal and her killer body? kada


Also, the hot asian chick that came out in one of the opening tag matches.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate "The Bullet Babe" Amber O'Neal and her killer body? kada


I was just saying that a few minutes ago, her ass is heavenly.


----------



## KO Bossy

RAVEN said:


> Yeah Okada may be turning into a more sympathetic figure over the next few months. Twice he's lost in the Dome main event now.
> 
> Tanahashi vs Styles likely coming up next. Wonder who Okada feuds with.


I'm torn. The feud I WANT to see is Okada vs Shibata. However, if they're telling the story that this was a crushing defeat for him, turning him into a sympathetic character to build him up to eventually take the title, he needs to be winning feuds until that happens, and honestly, to build Shibata to an eventual program against Tanahashi for the title, he shouldn't be losing solo feuds either. So since neither can afford to lose, they should be kept apart and maybe once Okada gets the belt, he and Shibata can feud.

Let's also not forget that Shibata and Goto have the tag belts now, so they may be busy with that for the time being.

Realistically, I could see them going Okada/Suzuki for the time being. If you want the audience to fully embrace Okada as a sympathetic character, put him against the best heel in the industry and watch the magic.


----------



## Jbardo

Me and and my friend just watched the show and in fact it was our first one and I can say that NJPW have two new fans. Amazing show with the last two matches just incredible experiences. Gonna sign up to New Japan world.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

What if Okada starts going on a bit of a losing streak up until G1 Climax where he wins it again? A little too cheesy for New Japan standards of booking but you never know?


----------



## TJQ

JR has probably referenced WWE like 750 during this show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

BKKsoulcity said:


> What if Okada starts going on a bit of a losing streak up until G1 Climax where he wins it again? A little too cheesy for New Japan standards of booking but you never know?


If he gathers momentum and keeps on putting matches on like he did against Nakamura, Ibushi is my tip. That lad is going to be huge.


----------



## KO Bossy

OK, I've watched both main events, will watch the rest later tonight. Here's my review of them:

Ibushi vs Nakamura-did I like this better than their G1 2013 match? I can't say, honestly. But there was so much to love about this match. Ibushi dominated a LOT, and even though Nakamura did get the win, to me it says the feud isn't done. Ibushi gave him a real fight, so to get more finality, I'm thinking we see it again at some point. Maybe Invasion Attack or Dominion. Nakamura is such an amazing heel. Slapping Ibushi around, brushing off his forearms to the chest like they're some dirt that got on him, etc. Ibushi shows real intensity by decking Nakamura after a rope break, so Nakamura responds by extending his hand, then pulling him in for a knee to the gut. Ibushi starts mocking Nakamura. Then when Ibushi starts dominating, you see Nakamura get pissed. He underestimated Ibushi and loses his cool, and starts destroying him with kicks to the back of the head. But Ibushi comes back with his own Boma Ye, and Nakamura is knocked for a loop, but kicks out at 1 almost on instinct. How's this younger guy getting the best of him? Ibushi does the Nakamura pose in the corner to further this humiliation. But in the end, Ibushi, going on pure guts and adrenaline, almost gets too confident and Nakamura snatches victory from the jaws of defeat. I thought it told an excellent story, and loved how at the end, Nakamura gave him props to show Ibushi that he really stepped up.

***** rating



Okada vs Tanahashi-god...the emotion, the intensity...this is what pro wrestling is about. Tanahashi clearing the guard rail with the High Fly Flow was insane, easy spot of the year candidate. Okada had the title in his fingers, and it just got away. Seeing him in tears at the end...I don't care if 100 promos are cut saying how much the title means, seeing him crying for losing this match makes the title and the magnitude of how big a win would have been so much more. Storytelling was obviously top notch. Okada working over Tanahashi's neck and back, stemming from the problems he's had with them, and Tanahashi trying to take away Okada's speed by working on his knee. The Heavy Rain on the ramp was a very nice call back to their previous matches. I've said it before and I'll say it again. This rivalry is the Steamboat/Flair of this generation. Every time they step into the ring together, its magic. Pure and simple magic. I don't think they're capable of having a bad match with each other.

***** rating


2 spectacular main events. Tanahashi shows again why he's objectively the best wrestler on the planet. Atmosphere was great. What more is there to say? NJPW is on top right now.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

SuperSaucySausages said:


> If he gathers momentum and keeps on putting matches on like he did against Nakamura, Ibushi is my tip. That lad is going to be huge.


Nah there's no way Ibushi is not getting the Intercontinental title from Nakamura first before anything


----------



## Kabraxal

Pretty good card and show, though I still find myself having trouble in some matches staying involved with their particular cultural reliance on the "respect" veteran/younger guy dynamics. The main event was pretty good, though not sure the extra dragon screw and two splashes should have been done, and the really enjoyed the intercontinental match. Not sure how I feel about Ibushi in the long run with the "character", but he can go in the ring. Only seen a few matches before but was suitably impressed. Though Nakamura is probably still one of my favourites, so very happy to see him win. 

Styles/Naito was pretty good, though what really brought it up a notch was the continued referencing back to the injuries by the clash then of course doing it form the ropes. I like that they just built that move up to be that dangerous, so when he not only goes to go do it, but hits it off the ropes it felt like a massive moment. 

Omega/Taguchi might me my darkhorse for best of the show though. I just thoroughly enjoyed the chemistry, the mocking, and the story they told in the match. It didn't have the "respect" feel that many of the big matches tend to (especially Japanese talent versus each other) and I liked that there was just a real feeling of distaste between the wrestlers.

I don't tend to go out of my way to watch NJPW throughout the year, but I might try a little more this year. Last year I ended up watching quite a bit more than before and, as much as some of the tropes of their product aren't my thing, at least the wrestling is pretty damn good. Though, for some reason it felt extremely rushed at points tonight despite the 4 hour time. I think a few little breathers might have helped that pacing but it wasn't a huge flaw or anything like that. 

As for commentary... JR got better closer to the end, but he was outclassed most of the night by Striker. I think the only time the old JR really took over was the drop kick... he made that move out like it was a super nova in the ring. Brilliant.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Tremendous event, some really good matches. My personal highlight was Ibushi looking like a million bucks, even if it was in a losing cause :jose

I understand some of criticisms with regards to JR and Striker on commentary. It did feel like Striker took the lead for the most part on everything prior to the final 2 matches and then JR really came on strong.

If nothing else it was worth listening to just for that epic dropkick call "Oh my God, Oh my God, the greatest dropkick in the world. You just saw it".


----------



## Kabraxal

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Tremendous event, some really good matches. My personal highlight was Ibushi looking like a million bucks, even if it was in a losing cause :jose
> 
> I understand some of criticisms with regards to JR and Striker on commentary. It did feel like Striker took the lead for the most part on everything prior to the final 2 matches and then JR really came on strong.
> 
> If nothing else it was worth listening to just for that epic dropkick call "Oh my God, Oh my God, the greatest dropkick in the world. You just saw it".


That was the only time the old JR was firing on all cylinders. It's a fucking beautiful dropkick but that call... jesus christ when it happened I thought I just saw the heavens open up and angels start to swoop down through beaming rays of light.


----------



## ka4life1

Ok here goes nothing.
Way out of my depth on this thread.

Never been a huge Japanese Wrestling fan although my knowledge is solely based on a handful of NJPW shows which where aired on British TV a few years back which involved Mark Jindrak if my memory serves me correctly.

Ordered this PPV on the Flipps App purely based on all the hype around the commentary team and the great things I have been hearing about the Bullet club.

My positives on the night are as follows.

Togi Makabe VS Tomohiro Ishii.
This was my favourite match of the night.
Just a great physical match that I really enjoyed.

The mat wrestling throughout the night was brilliant.
I think its something we don't see enough of in North America and Europe.

The Championship belt actually meaning something, You could tell that the belts meant something to the competitors instead of just being a prop.


Few negatives.

No Bella Twin match when is a guy supposed to go toilet and grab a few more beers hh

Something which has always put me off Japanese wrestling is I sometimes feel the show can drag a little, This is personal preference completely but a little bit of light relief wouldn't go a miss just to lighten things up a little after a really physical match.

Overall though it wasn't a bad show, just not really my thing but I did enjoy it and shall look forward hopefully to more NJPW with English commentary.


I thought Matt Striker was brilliant.
For a newbie like myself I felt he really explained the backstories and history of the competitors really well.
To me J.R seemed a little out of his comfort zone and I did find myself saying SHHHH I wanna hear Matt Striker some more.

I imagine die hard fans probably wont rate the commentary to much as its was a tad back to basics but I fount the information he shared very useful throughout the night. Because my Knowledge of NJPW is very limited.


Hope my ignorance or lack of knowledge does not offend anyone.
these are just my thoughts of the show.....

They mean nothing.

:justsayin


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Kabraxal said:


> That was the only time the old JR was firing on all cylinders. It's a fucking beautiful dropkick but that call... jesus christ when it happened I thought I just saw the heavens open up and angels start to swoop down through beaming rays of light.


Everyone who's seen Okada hit that thing know how beautiful that dropkick is, but it's just cool that JR noticed too ya know 

That and Okada visiting the Tana Family woodshed had me giddy tbh. I'll probably rewatch everything with the Japanese commentary though, love that raw emotion.


----------



## T-Viper

First time getting to watch NJPW live. It really added to the event being able to watch it live and not knowing any of the results or being able to skip forward during a boring match (not that there were any). Ordered on Rogers PPV in Canada in the east coast and watched it live (2-6am).

*Best Match: Nakamura vs. Ibushi *

*Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans vs. ReDRagon (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Titles)*
- Crazy spot fest as was completely expected. Some great stuff and incredible pace to the match, but I have to be honest that I was becoming numb to the action after a while. It reminded me of the TLC PPV in the sense that once you get to the 43rd chair shot of the night, it doesn't really mean much anymore. DDT into the wheelbarrow suplex was great, as well as the double Doomsday Device into the pair of Superkicks. 

Thought JR & Striker sounded very uncomfortable during this match. Probably the worst match possible to open the show with from their point of view, just too much action to keep up with when you're calling a new product with a new announce partner for the first time ever. For that kind of pace and crazy innovative moves you really need someone like Joey Styles or Mike Tenay to be able to keep up with it, JR's style is just much more suited for the methodical, 1-on-1 matches. 

*Jarrett, Fale, Takahashi vs. Tenzan, Kojima, Honma*
- First of all, I'd like to inquire where I can purchase a time machine back to 1999? Jeff Jarrett hasn't aged a day... although if you used that same time machine and told me in 1999 I'd be watching a Japanese PPV in 2014 with Jarrett wrestling and JR commentating, I'd have you committed. Not too much to say, good for what it was. I thought Striker was doing a good job telling the American audience the significance of the Bullet Club and the "western shenanigans" they brought to the Japanese, serious pro wrestling style. JR was much, much better in this match. Great buildup to the head-butt by Honma. 

*Naomichi Marufuji & Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls & Toru Yano vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka*
- Not a lot to say, good for what it was. Awesome chokeslam by Lance Archer.

*Suzuki vs. Sakuraba*
- Great worked-shoot start to the match. Had the back and for exchanges of the Benoit vs Angle matches from years ago where you really felt like you were watching a real match. These guys had a really unique concept for this match, which must have been shocking for North American fans... they worked on a body part, and that was the story of the match. Shocking, I know! Great story, great finish. 

*Ishii vs. Makabe (NEVER Openweight Title)*
Once again we see this crazy wrestling concept of targeting a body part and making that the story of the match and not forgetting that 2 minutes later, or that someone had a "crushed trachea" on last week's show. Great spots with the delayed vertical suplex off the top rope was incredible, the German onto the left shoulder, Makabe sitting up when hanging onto the turnbuckle with his legs and turning it into a fall-away slam off the top, and triple clothesline. 

Great, stiff big man vs. big man match. This should be mandatory viewing for WWE big guys as their matches (Big Show vs. Mark Henry, Kane vs. Ryback, etc.) are always horrendous. Absolutely loved this match.

This was much more up JR's alley in terms of style of matchup that suits his calls as there is more breathing room between moves and spots for him to get the story over. 

*Taguchi vs. Omega (IWGP Junior Title)*
- I think it actually would have helped to have an intermission here. This was impossible to follow immediately, especially when you go from such a brutal and stiff style, then 180 to exaggerated Lucha style. Despite both guys working hard, it really took at least 5 minutes to get into this one after the absolute war we had just witnessed. Still a very good match, just wish we'd had a short breather before it started.

*Anderson & Gallows vs. Shibata & Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Titles)*
- Missed most of this match... 4am hunger took over. 

*Styles vs. Naito*
- Great story-telling to the match with the false Styles Clash spots at the beginning of the match. They really did a good job of selling the move as one of the most dangerous moves in wrestling. I absolutely love Styles springboard flying forearm smash, probably my current favorite move in wrestling. The end spot was brilliant with Naito looking scared to death as if someone was dangling him on a chum line in shark-infested waters when Styles caught his legs on the top rope setting up the Styles Clash from the 2nd rope. 

*Nakamura vs. Ibushi (IWGP Intercontinental Title)*
- What can you even say about this match? Nakamura is just incredible. Match of the night, will be a strong match of the year candidate in 2015. Loved JR's dig at the WWE IC belt saying, _"why would you want a title that didn't have the credibility as any other title in your company?"_ That German suplex spot from the outside of the ring was one of the most incredible moves I've ever seen.

*Tanahashi vs. Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title)*
- Given this started just after 5am, I was expecting a bit longer match. Would have liked to see it go another 5-10 minutes to be honest, but still a fantastic match nonetheless. JR really put Okada and the dropkick over like a million bucks. I think Okada purposely built up to that dropkick as he knew JR was commentating. After watching mind-numbing WWE programming for the last few months, can you believe that so much can ride on a single dropkick? This is EXACTLY what pro wrestling is all about. Absolutely agree, Okada is the future of NJPW and his dropkick is the best I've ever seen. The frog splash out into the crowd was just insane as well. 

*Final Thoughts:*
Overall, in terms of commentary, I thought Striker did a very good job informing the North American audience of the Japanese rules and differences (20 count, young boys, etc.), back stories and filling in the blanks and picking up on moves or storylines that JR wasn't as familiar with. I wasn't bothered at all (as some people seem to be) with the so-called "smark" comments. I mean, let's be honest here, who do we think is watching this event? It's not a towel-waving Cena fan. This is a PPV for the hardcore of the hardcore... and when we get JBL making references to 1930s actors, I feel like there are more people out there in 2014 who know what a "swerve" is, than who Buster Keaton is. 

I thought JR was very good in the one-on-one, slower-paced matchups which told more of a story, whereas the multiple men tag matches and spot fests were moving a bit too quick for him and that's where they could have used a Mike Tenay (just like when Tenay used to commentate only the Cruiser matches in WCW around '96/97). There were probably a few too many WWE references, such as saying Styles and Naito could possibly be surprise entrants in the Royal Rumble, but at the same time he's trying to bridge the gap to a new audience, so I totally understand comparing a rivalry like Tanahashi & Okada to Rock & Austin or Steamboat & Flair so that it relates to fans who have never seen them before. 

I'm going to go back and watch the last two matches with Japanese commentary as I think I would have actually enjoyed those more with the Japanese commentators going crazy, but I did prefer watching the less important undercard matches with the English commentary. My hat's off to Jarrett and Global Force Wrestling for making this PPV easily available and much more accessible to the North American audience, many of whom would find it very difficult to sit through 4 hours of foreign language commentary. 

It's going to be next to impossible to go back to watching Raw tomorrow with a bunch of comedy matches, distraction finishes and roll-ups after watching this. I'll definitely be subscribing to NJPW World service to watch future PPV's. I don't subscribe to WWE Network as the Canadian service doesn't have the full back library like the US does... yes, I know how to get around it, but I'm stubborn and refuse to pay more ($11.99 here) for an inferior service than the American one.


----------



## lolomanolo

Nakamura/Ibushi and Tanahashi/Okada were unreal, them feeels during Okada's exit. English commentary wasn't bad, but it took something away from the show for me personally and I'll rock with Japanese in the future. My biggest gripe was that the show felt rushed and we didn't get any special entrances, hope this doesn't become a theme with GFW presenting the bigger shows.


----------



## HitMark

1. JR didn't have seem to have the passion he had years earlier. Matt Striker was much more on point.
2. Tanahashi vs Okada wasn't a 5 star match for me. Okada crying at end was tragic even though I'm sure reinmeka did help with selling the tickets.
3. I think they just formed the IGWP IC title for Nakamura. They have 3 or 4 legit world champs and thought" hey, why not just give one of them a new title".

In the coming months, AJ must beat Tanahashi and then Okada must beat AJ or else, it wouldn't be good.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

lolomanolo said:


> Nakamura/Ibushi and Tanahashi/Okada were unreal, them feeels during Okada's exit. English commentary wasn't bad, but it took something away from the show for me personally and I'll rock with Japanese in the future. My biggest gripe was that the show felt rushed and we didn't get any special entrances, hope this doesn't become a theme with GFW presenting the bigger shows.


It won't be. GFW wasn't the PPV distributor, they just had a deal to show it overseas. NJPW had their time slot and that was all that was allowed. New Years in Japan is huge, it's an event where everyone celebrates from December 31st to January 4th. There is a lot going on and they probably couldn't broker a deal for a 5 hour show.


----------



## Armani

Great show. Wish they didn't have lots of them tho, some matches needed more time.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Currently watching this. Everything has been meh except the IWGP Jr Tag Team opener. I'm currently at the Never Open championship match.

New to new japan stuff, obviously love Alex Shelley, so I fell in love with the Time Splitters way beforehand. Yujiro Takahasi is the fucking man. TMDK looks hella cool and interesting.


----------



## Gretchen

I fucking love reDRagon. When I started watching ROH & New Japan in the summer I didn't get the hype but they've grown to become my fav tag team in all of wrestling right now. 

Will review the entire PPV once I'm done w/ it. Only watched the opener so far.


----------



## Joshi Judas

A usual WK show has long entrances, more buildup videos, and of course the classic slideshow of every former champion's face before the 2 main events.

So, it goes on quite long. Anything from 5 to 6 hours with an interval in between.

Since GFW was distributing this in America and they had only 4 hours, a lot of things were rushed, but thankfully they saved time for the 2 main events.



Tanahashi vs Okada was incredible but I think for those new to the product, or those who haven't watched their earlier matches, they'll slightly prefer Nakamura/Ibushi. There's no wrong choice in this of course and I gave both matches a full five but there are some things in the Tana/Okada match that a longtime viewer will notice easily and appreciate more.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Really good event, I had seen NJPW matches on youtube and daily motion but this was my first event and it was a really strong event. Definitely the best wrestling PPV I've seen in the past year . One thing that I found odd was stacking the first few matches with multi-man tag matches , not that they were bad but I thought they could have arranged the card a little better but great PPV , I thoroughly enjoyed my first experience with NJPW


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Great show. I don't have a problem with Tanahashi winning. It makes sense. Okada was champ for over a year, four months of which were in 2014, and I feel it would be better to start his face turn now and have him win the title as a face than having another heel run and waiting to turn him. 

I find it pretty silly that there are people who have only been watching NJPW for a short while complaining about Tanahashi always winning. I guess it's just generic smark hate for babyfaces. I understand if people who've watched NJPW for years find Tanahashi stale, especially as champ. 

Ibushi vs Nakamura was my favorite match of the night. I just love stories of the younger wrestler not taking shit and fighting back against condescending veterans. Ibushi mimicking Nakamura was a plus. I really dug Suzuki vs Sakuraba, especially since I'm a fan of Pancrase.

The commentary was okay. Matt Striker was annoying. He did bring enthusiasm and facts to the commentary, the latter of which helped J.R., whom was off either because of rust and/or being new to the product. If he just cut out the fanboyism and making things about himself, he would be okay.

Most annoying comments from Striker: 
~"Strong Style is the answer to the question 'is pro wrestling is real?'"
~Laughed when J.R. said Ishii was 220 and said, "If that guy's 220 than I'm 330."
~"We've had one title successfully defended tonight, and when the titles are successfully defended it raises the prestige of the championship."
~He said something was "swerve" and J.R. went in on him a bit.
~During a match, he went on again about how great the wrestling business currently is and how thanks to the internet no one should complain about not watching good wrestling. He did this is Lucha Underground too, bringing up other companies even if it plays no part in telling the story of the match going on.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

New Japan Wrestle Kingdom 9 

1. Young Bucks/Time Splitters/ReDragon/Forever Hooligans - *** 3/4
2. Honma/Tenzan/Kojima vs. Bullet Club - ***** (BECAUSE HONMA WON!)
3. NOAH tag - **
4. Suzuki vs. Sakuraba - ** 1/2
5. Ishii vs. Makabe - **** 
6. Kenny Omega vs. Taguchi - *** 1/2
7. Goto/Shibata vs. Gallows/Anderson - *** 1/2
8. AJ Styles vs. Naito - ****
9. Nakamura vs. Ibushi - **** 3/4
10. Tanahashi vs. Okada - **** 1/2


Show of the year. I seriously doubt anything will top this.


----------



## Social butterfly

*Wk9*

Really enjoying it but does anyone know if the supposed mma fight was real most of it looked legit but some seemed fishy. Also I have to say it is really entertaining to watch I am enjoying a lot more than I have any wrestling in long time I've been wrestling fan since 1990 and since 2001 it's been a it childish.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Once the never match hit there was a wave of matches and crowds getting hotter

Should have dropped the 8 man to the preshow

Ibushi/Nakamura was by far the best match

Looking foward to the next year. Tanahashi's victory was surprising.


----------



## Social butterfly

*Re: Wk9*

No....


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Wk9*

100% work.

Sakuraba's armbar attempt in the ring especially was pathetic at how little pressure he was putting into it.


----------



## RKing85

as I mentioned earlier, they were a little too cautious on time in the end, but better to be safe rather than sorry.

Hopefully the WWE watched and took notes on how to pace a 4 hour show!


----------



## Social butterfly

*Re: Wk9*

Thanks didn't think it was real but making sure


----------



## watts63

I watch finished watching it, fuckin' fantastic show. 

My Top 3 MOTN

#1 : Tanahashi vs. Okada
#2 : Nakamura vs. Ibushi
#3 : Ishii vs. Makabe

I liked the commentary of Ross & Striker & if this is JR's last wrestling show, it was great way to go out.


----------



## Social butterfly

*Re: Wk9*

When they said knock out submission I figured knock out would not occur


----------



## TripleG

I am going to make a video about this as well, but here were my overall thoughts on the show. 

As a wrestling fan, this event was a big milestone to me. I have never seen a Tokyo Dome show live before. Sure I've seen some of the shows years after they took place and I've seen matches here and there, but I've never actually sat and watched a complete Tokyo Dome show from New Japan live, in real time, as it was happening, and that was very exciting. Sure, I had to stay up from 2am to 6am to do that, but it was still a worthwhile wrestling fan experience. 

I can truthfully say that the event was time and money well spent. There was not a single match on the card that I didn't like, the action was exciting and the show flowed pretty beautifully. For a four hour show, they managed to keep the energy up, and the event exciting, which is very hard to do. Some Wrestlemania's have failed at this in the past. Heck, I've sat through three hour Raws that felt like they took longer than this event did. 

Talking about Global Force's presentation of it, I am greatly appreciative of this event being provided to the American fan that doesn't always have access to this and having JR & Striker on commentary to tell the stories, fill in the blanks, and educate us on who these guys are and what the stories are all about was greatly appreciated. As somebody who doesn't always watch Japanese wrestling, I didn't have a full scope of these rivalries, but JR & Striker did a great job of filling me in and I felt like I had more of a connection with the matches because of it. 

Now as for how JR & Striker did overall, I actually quite liked them. People have ragged on Striker for using "insider terms" and such, and yeah, that got a little annoying, but he sounded legitimately excited to be there. JR was great and it was awesome just to hear his voice again. He added immediate authenticity and credibility to the proceedings. He stumbled over his words a bit, but Striker was able to cover for him at points, and JR in turn was able to elevate Striker, so all in all, I quite enjoyed the commentary. Like I said, they did a terrific job of educating potential first time viewers and added weight and gravity to everything. And when JR got excited over stuff, you could tell, and it was infectious. Things like him marking out over Okada's dropkick or saying that he'd be happy to pay money to see Ishii Vs. Makabe again were just great to hear. I have to say, it was refreshing to have a commentary team that was not always bickering with each other throughout the duration of the show. When you get 3 hours of that a week, having two guys simply call the action, stay unbiased, and tell the stories behind the matches and as they are taking place was just a nice breath of fresh air. 

Some complaints? Well, I really wish they had provided English subtitles for the video packages and promos. It is hard to connect with the stories when I don't understand what is being said. For example, Tanahashi's post match comments to Okada were lost on me. I could get the gist of it, but I would have still liked to know exactly what was being said. 

Also, this is a nitpick, but I would have liked to have seen the 15 Man New Japan Rumble. I understand it was a Dark Match, but they could have put that on the countdown show and it would have been fun. It had some pretty big figures in there like Yuji Nagata, Jushin Liger, Taka Michinoku, & Tiger Mask. I heard Great Kabuki was in there...Jesus, how old is he? It would have been fun to see it on a preshow or something. 

All of that said, I hope Global Force continues to do things like this and if they can present foreign wrestling from all over the world under the GFW unbrella, it could be a very good thing to have. 

As for New Japan's side of the work, the production was fantastic. The music, the stage, the setting, the entrances, the video packages...all of it looked cool and felt huge. Even though I couldn't understand all of what was being said, the opening video package running down the card was awesome, with great music, and obvious energy. It was just cool and that Tokyo Dome is an awesome venue. Every time I have ever watched matches that emanated from there, I was always in awe of the venue, and to see the full show live this time was just a real treat. 

Now lets talk about the matches. Like I said, there wasn't a single match I didn't like, so aside from some nitpicks, it is almost all positives from here on out. Now...THE CARD: 

*reDragon -c- Vs. The Time Splitters Vs. The Young Bucks Vs. The Forever Hooligans: IWGP Jr Tag Team Championship Four Corners Tag Team Match*

Much to my surprise, I was familiar with just about everyone in this match. I had seen most of them before in TNA, ROH, and various other promotions, so I felt right at home here. I already liked most of these guys and as expected, this was a breakneck speed, action packed trainwreck style of match. The Bucks are amazingly athletic and were just great here, and I always enjoy seeing Alex Shelley mix it up. It was cool to see reDragon get featured and ROH get a couple plugs from it as well. For the action involved, this was a really fun opener and a good way to start things off hot. 

*The Bullet Club (Jeff Jarrett, Yujiro Takahashi, & Bad Luck Fale) w/Karen Jarrett, Scott D'Amore, & Mao Vs. Team New Japan (Tomoaki Honma, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan)*

Short but sweet is the best way to sum it up. This is where having JR & Striker on commentary was very helpful because I had never seen Honma before and because they were able to fill me in on who he was, his popularity, and his role as sort of the loveable loser type, I was able to get sucked into it more and accept him as an underdog babyface. Like I said, they kept it short, so Jarrett & Honma were the only ones that really stood out, but it was a fun, feel good match all the same. 

*Takashi Izuka, Shelton Benjamin, Davey Boy Smith Jr, & Lance Archer Vs. Toru Yano, Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, & Naomichi Narufuji*

This eight man tag was also short, but sweet. However, I would have liked this one to be a bit longer just to give me a better understanding of the NJPW/NOAH crossover this match was all about and focus on the Yano/Izuka feud that started the whole thing. This bout also tied into Suzuki since the heels were his stable and it would have been nice to have that elaborated on. It seemed weird that a match with so much going on was so short. However it felt like this is going to lead to bigger things down the road though, so we'll see. For what it was, we got some fun action out of it. This is the first time I have ever seen Marifuji and he was pretty cool. 

*Sakuraba Vs. Minoru Suzuki: UWF Rules Match (Can Only Win Via Submission or Knockout*

I wasn't sure what to expect from this one, but once again, Striker & JR did a great job of providing the backstory to make this match feels like it matters on a huge level and even made it sound like one of the most heavily anticipated matches ever. What we ended up getting out of these two was a very cool exchange of holds and stiff shots. Suzuki looked like a legit crazy person and I loved watching him and they did a great job of making this match look as close to a legit shoot fight as they could while also keeping that heightened reality of Pro Wrestling. It was a very fun match with fantastic selling from Suzuki and a great finish as well. 

*"The Stone Pitbull" Tomohiro Ishii -c- Vs. "The Unchained Gorilla" Togi Makabe: NEVER Openweight Championship*

OK, I LOVED THIS MATCH!!! This was just two guys beating & stiffing the holy stuffing out of each other and I loved it. It was a stiff and brutal match that was so much fun to watch, I just couldn't look away from it. It started off with the two guys just pounding each other and then built up more and more with the moves getting bigger and bigger and it just got more and more exciting as it went along. Ishii was the great sympathetic favorite due to his injury and Makabe just looked like a brute. It was a new age style of match with that old school bruiser type of flavor and I just adored it. JR said that he'd be willing to pay money to see this match again, and you know what? So would I. 

*Ryusuke Taguchi -c- Vs. "The Cleaner" Kenny Omega w/The Young Bucks: IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship*

Kenny Omega has really changed since the last time I saw him, and I like the evolution of him. I enjoyed this match too, and it was a fun and athletic match up with some of the flare of the opening match, but it with it being only two guys, it had a lot more focus and flow to it. It was cool to see Omega win the title. After all the build up in the promotional material for the Bullet Club, it was weird to see them lose the earlier matches, but they bounced back with this one. 

*"Machine Gun" Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows w/The Bullet Babe & Tama Tonga -c- Vs. Hiroki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata: IWGP Tag Team Championship*

Again, having Striker & JR telling me of the classmate connection of the challengers added another layer to everything and made it easier to get invested. I was disappointed that this match boiled down to the Tornado Tag type of format modern day tag wrestling has adopted in almost every match for some reason, but it was still a fun action packed bout to watch. I actually quite like Gallows & Anderson as a team as they feel like a nice roughneck style of team. You know what? Now that I think about it, The Bullet Club is probably what the Aces & Eights should have been...oh well, ha ha. The match was fun to watch, and the title change felt huge and satisfying, especially after making such a big deal about the history between Goto & Shibata. 

*"The Phenomenal" AJ Styles Vs. Tetsuya Naito*

JR calling an AJ Styles match. I NEVER thought I'd ever get to hear that, but I am glad I did. Anyways, this match was great and very cool. The Styles Clash being made into the dangerous move that it is (unfortunately due to legitimate injuries) added a lot to the match and made the eventual Super Styles Clash feel even bigger. The match was exciting and athletic from bell to bell and just a joy to watch. I just enjoyed watching AJ Styles do his thing again and to be given a big win in the Tokyo Dome, in a big spotlight match, and with JR calling the action...it just made me happy. Very very happy. 

*Shinsuke Nakamura -c- Vs. Kota Ibushi: IWGP Intercontinental Championship*

I have never seen Ibushi before, but I loved the story point of him starting out as a Jr. Heavyweight and then putting on the weight and training to become a heavyweight. That just made me like him right off the bat. Nakamura has big star appeal and chrisma without a doubt, and he has the talent to back it up. I felt like the match started a tad slow, but once it picked up, hot damn did it pick up. This was an excellent championship match that really felt like face vs. face and I was just along for the ride. Nakamura getting the win was not a shock, but as JR & Striker pointed out, Ibushi was made in defeat and this match was just great to watch. 

*Hiroshi Tanahashi -c- Vs. "Rainmaker" Kazuchika Okada: IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Holy Wow! This was a main event! They spent so much time building and making this match feel like the biggest match on the show and for them to go out there and put on this classic after 9 matches and all the action those matches entailed was just amazing. This is also where the commentary really paid off as they kept putting over things like the Rainmaker clothesline and Okada's dropkick, so that when they finally did happen, they felt like huge deals to even someone like me who isn't a regular viewer. JR kept comparing this rivalry to the classic rivalries we all know, and this match more than lived up to the hype. All of Tanahashi's uses of the Dragon Screw, and High Fly Flow variations were fantastic, and Okada dominating the veteran early on and making his big moves feel like huge moments. This was just an amazing athletic display with a great big match feel and it was one of those matches where just everything clicked and everything worked. This was another bout where my eyes were just glued to the TV the whole time. Tanahashi's victory felt like a huge deal when it was over, which is not common with title retentions. 

Overall, this was my first experience watching a live dome show and I loved it. To have NJPW break into the American market with a live PPV was great and I was happy to get to watch the whole thing.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Wk9*

It was a worked shoot, UWF style. Which means that they used legitimate moves and tried to make it appear like a MMA contest, but weren't trying to legitimately hurt each other.

Minoru Suzuki came up with the concept of Pancrase, which was an early MMA organization in the early 90's. 

Sakuraba of course had a lot of success in MMA during the late 90's and early 00's.

Both took part in numerous legitimate fights. Suzuki had 49 MMA contests while Sakuraba had 45 fights, but this was not a real fight.


----------



## KO Bossy

I would have preferred the version I watched to be in Japanese, but I think Striker and JR did as good a job as they could have. Some enthusiasm was missing and it was evident that JR was out of his element because he couldn't pronounce Okada's first name. He kept saying "that young man Okada", but when trying to say Kazuchika, it came out "Kazuka..." and Striker corrected him.

It was somewhat surreal, to hear JR, the voice of WWE that I grew up with, suddenly talking about WWE AND all of these other wrestlers. Never thought I'd hear him say the name AJ Styles, so that was kinda interesting.

It was a little jarring at times hearing JR compare these rivalries, matches and moves to things in WWE, but I understand why. He's trying to be the connection between NJPW and North Americans who are unfamiliar with the product. So when Okada does one of his usual spots, a draping DDT off the guard rail, he says "shades of Randy Orton." It helps makes new fans more comfortable by likening it to something they know. That being said, at times, it got a bit much. When he compared Okada/Tanahashi to Jack Brisco and Dory Funk or Steamboat/Flair (I made that comparison myself ages ago), that was fine. But then Rock/Austin, Taker/HBK, etc...its not WWE, and I don't want it made to BE WWE. I specifically don't watch WWE because a) I'm tired of the same formulas b) the writing/booking/everything else suck c) no titles or matches mean anything d) the announcing IN ANOTHER LANGUAGE is a million times better than the dog shit we get Monday nights, etc. This is my alternative and I love it. So to try and distance myself from WWE and constantly have my alternative compared and likened to WWE...I can do without it, thanks.


----------



## Joe88

This was fucking awesome, and I hope Jarrett brings more New Japan and has some successs bringing AAA to the North American audience. Everyone there is alternative to the WWE, I just hope New Japan can to some sort of North American expansion .

Hard hitting, physical, MMA influenced wrestling is where the profession is evolvong to.


----------



## Social butterfly

*Re: Wk9*

Thanks a lot I could not really tell some of it looked legit I enjoyed it


----------



## Kabraxal

Joe88 said:


> This was fucking awesome, and I hope Jarrett brings more New Japan and has some successs bringing AAA to the North American audience. Everyone there is alternative to the WWE, I just hope New Japan can to some sort of North American expansion .
> 
> Hard hitting, physical, MMA influenced wrestling is where the profession is evolvong to.


I actually found the matches more geared to the MMA side to be the lesser of the matches tonight. I like some of it to be integrated, but rarely does it look better than the more "traditional" style. Not horrible matches mind you, just a personal "eh, doesn't look all that good to me" when they did stray too far into the MMA side. And I'll admit, Suzuki/Sakuraba was probably my least favourite match of the night because of that... decent, but unlike some it just wasn't my thing.

I do, however, fully support NJPW penetrating the Americas more forcefully... we badly need competition and anything with a big enough fanbase in its home to come off as viable with a more wrestling oriented product.


----------



## KO Bossy

Oh and I'm in a good mood, so I'll break open my puro gif folder so others can enjoy.


----------



## Joe88

Kabraxal said:


> I actually found the matches more geared to the MMA side to be the lesser of the matches tonight. I like some of it to be integrated, but rarely does it look better than the more "traditional" style. Not horrible matches mind you, just a personal "eh, doesn't look all that good to me" when they did stray too far into the MMA side. And I'll admit, *Suzuki/Sakuraba was probably my least favourite match of the night because of that... decent, but unlike some it just wasn't my thing.*
> 
> I do, however, fully support NJPW penetrating the Americas more forcefully... we badly need competition and anything with a big enough fanbase in its home to come off as viable with a more wrestling oriented product.




I did dig that match but I am an MMA fan, so it could be just personal taste, but I really just enjoyed the stiff physicality of the whole show and the stories bein told. The kicks, the hard slaps, the snug moves. I really liked it. 

I don't know how they try to penetrate this market more forcefully but a top notch American presentation of this culd make some waves in the industry.


----------



## Kabraxal

Joe88 said:


> I did dig that match but I am an MMA fan, so it could be just personal taste, but I really just enjoyed the stiff physicality of the whole show and the stories bein told. The kicks, the hard slaps, the snug moves. I really liked it.
> 
> I don't know how they try to penetrate this market more forcefully but a top notch American presentation of this culd make some waves in the industry.


It probably is preference. I can enjoy brutality and stiffness, but in the end I enjoy the artistry of some of the suplexes and such far more. 

Also, that gif of the drop kick........ god damn. The only dropkick I can even think that looked anywhere near as good was Hennig's, standing or opponent running. ANd after tonight, I will mark for it harder after JR just exploding. I mean, I've seen it... but god damn JR can sell a fucking move. It was like the second coming and I was screaming hallelujah.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Guys complaining about strong style have never watched new japan. This also has integrated king's road from all japan.

The style is stiff, hard hitting, and wearing out the opponent.

The matches were great and represented the new japan hybrid style. Hell new japan has a very americanized version of psychology compared to other products. The style nakamura works is my favorite.

Maybe because i am a grappler and a big fan of submission wrestlers.


----------



## bmtrocks

Just watched the show after I got off work. Amazing show top to bottom. Even the matches that should've been shit weren't bad and everything went exactly like it was supposed to. Ibushi and Nakamaru obviously stole the show but regardless.

Anyway I'm glad there's a bunch of new viewers to the product with this. They did a fantastic Wrestle Kingdom, possibly the best Wrestle Kingdom ever, to showcase the company to Western audiences and they did a great job at it.

Glad to see one of my all time current favs Nakamaru turning into everyone's favorite.

Hope GFW does more of these. However one thing I disliked was a lack of localizing the product. There should've been subtitles for the promos and all the Japanese text should've been turned into English text. It just seemed lazy that they didn't do this.


----------



## Kabraxal

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> Guys complaining about strong style have never watched new japan. This also has integrated king's road from all japan.
> 
> The style is stiff, hard hitting, and wearing out the opponent.
> 
> The matches were great and represented the new japan hybrid style. Hell new japan has a very americanized version of psychology compared to other products. The style nakamura works is my favorite.
> 
> Maybe because i am a grappler and a big fan of submission wrestlers.


Not complaining about it myself. I just don't value it as highly as others. I mean, when I said the Sazuki/Sakuraba was my least favourite, that wasn't calling it bad by any stretch. It wasn't my thing, but it was still a solid outing in a card that really didn't have a truly terrible match in my opinion. Put that thing in current WWE and it would swamp 90 percent of the matches with its psychology alone. 

Nakamura though... maybe it's the swagger or the charisma or the out and out in ring ability he has, but I am always sucked into his matches. I hope Ibushi learns a lot in their rivalry, because he has the chops in the ring, but is just missing something to take it to that next level. I noticed some of the same leanings in the match that others had, but it was better placed within the flow and well, Nakumara could sell me a damn bucket of bolts and rust and I'd scream I dot the best Porsche ever.

Though, I did not like the straight arm hits Ibushi was using late. They just looked awkward to me.


----------



## Britani

Just finished incredible I would have preferred normal style on the entrances alone Jr and striker were great but they don't match the engery of the Japanese commentators Which adds a lot to the match even if you can't understand what is being said. All that being said this definitely delivered on my expectations.


----------



## Lazyking

bmtrocks said:


> Just watched the show after I got off work. Amazing show top to bottom. Even the matches that should've been shit weren't bad and everything went exactly like it was supposed to. Ibushi and Nakamaru obviously stole the show but regardless.
> 
> Anyway I'm glad there's a bunch of new viewers to the product with this. They did a fantastic Wrestle Kingdom, possibly the best Wrestle Kingdom ever, to showcase the company to Western audiences and they did a great job at it.
> 
> Glad to see one of my all time current favs Nakamaru turning into everyone's favorite.
> 
> Hope GFW does more of these. However one thing I disliked was a lack of localizing the product. There should've been subtitles for the promos and all the Japanese text should've been turned into English text. It just seemed lazy that they didn't do this.


its obvious that it was the Japanese feed that GFW got. They had no cameras or production besides JR and Striker there.


----------



## bmtrocks

Lazyking said:


> its obvious that it was the Japanese feed that GFW got. They had no cameras or production besides JR and Striker there.


That's true, I forgot it was live for a second there.

Regardless if GFW releases this on DVD/Bluray it would be nice to have English translations of everything.


----------



## KO Bossy

1. Okada
2. Nakamura
3. Tanahashi
4. Suzuki
5. Shibata


My top 5 of the industry today.

Objectively, Tanahashi is #1 , but I'm more of an Okada and Nakamura mark. Suzuki is the best heel and Shibata is a stiff working ass kicker.

#6 is Ishii. 7 is Ibushi. Depending on the day, they switch. 8-10...that requires some thought. AJ has had a pretty fantastic comeback year. Dwarfs the crap TNA was having him do. He'd be in there, probably at 8.


----------



## Kabraxal

Lazyking said:


> its obvious that it was the Japanese feed that GFW got. They had no cameras or production besides JR and Striker there.


Baby steps. If it's a success, I wouldn't be shocked to see more and more localisation done. However, the biggest barrier was removed with the commentary. I know some like the Japanese commentary for the energy, but I've always said great commentary can make a great match legendary. ANd no matter how good or energetic the Japanese table is, I can't understand what they are saying anymore so it really doesn't feed into the match. Still, I'd rather that than other commentary <_<

And if not for JR... that dropkick wouldn't have vaulted into the greatest move ever done in any sport ever. JR isn't my favourite but god damn am I going to praise that call til I die. I mean, it almost feels like my life was made complete because of that dropkick and that is weirding me out since I've seen it plenty!


----------



## Lazyking

likely only do that if the PPV was a monster seller. I don't even know what GFW wants to be right now.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

If you want to see more New Japan, they're running a special show called New Year's Dash at Korakuen Hall, a much more modest venue but one steeped in history. Announced ahead of time is Jushin Thunder Liger defending the NWA Jr. Heavyweight title against El Desperado. And there will probably be some development as to who the next contenders for the major titles are. Kind of like their Raw after WrestleMania.

It goes live on NJPW World in 4 hours.


----------



## KO Bossy

Kabraxal said:


> Baby steps. If it's a success, I wouldn't be shocked to see more and more localisation done. However, the biggest barrier was removed with the commentary. I know some like the Japanese commentary for the energy, but I've always said great commentary can make a great match legendary. ANd no matter how good or energetic the Japanese table is, I can't understand what they are saying anymore so it really doesn't feed into the match. Still, I'd rather that than other commentary <_<
> 
> And if not for JR... that dropkick wouldn't have vaulted into the greatest move ever done in any sport ever. JR isn't my favourite but god damn am I going to praise that call til I die. I mean, it almost feels like my life was made complete because of that dropkick and that is weirding me out since I've seen it plenty!


While I agree that commentary can enhance a match, I find that their genuine excitement is enough, even though I don't understand a lot of it. The fact of the matter is, what's going on in the ring is what should be doing the talking. With the talent on the NJPW roster, they can show you a whole story with movements, facial expressions, etc. You don't need commentary to enjoy it. Or at least, I don't. Having the Japanese commentators going out of their minds makes it seem huge, and I can translate that because of what's happening in the ring. The actions and whatnot...those are universal, you don't need words for them.

I know Okada has the best dropkick. I can see it for myself. The accuracy, the extension, the height...its magnificent. I love JR, but him telling me how good it is...its optional. Hearing Shinpei Nogami speaking excitedly about it...I know he's saying the same thing. The impressiveness speaks for itself.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM 9 - TOKYO DOME - 2015 JANUARY 4 REVIEW :mark: :mark: :mark:


PRE-SHOW MATCH: 15-MAN NEW JAPAN RUMBLE
Jushin Thunder Liger vs Manabu Nakanishi vs Tiger Mask vs Yuji Nagata vs TBA
N/A
Did not watch.


FOUR-WAY TAG TEAM MATCH: IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPSIONSHIP
Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs redDragon (c)
****
Great fuckin' match. Short and sweet (or at least it felt like it). Fast-paced. Lots of high 
flying. Lots of double team spots and double team finishers. Young Bucks were my favorite. Loved the superkicks. I kind of knew that redDragon would win becausing losing would make ROH look bad, so winning is the only option.


SIX-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Jeff Jarrett, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojimo, Tomoaki 
Honma
***1/2
Fun match. The guitar spot gave me WCW nostalgia. And the diving heatbutt was insane. #krispenwah 


8-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Suzukigun vs Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, Toru Yano
***
Nice match. Too much going on to really appreciate it. I didn't feel a flow and no sign of 
the previous betrayal. Ending was kind of cool with the NOAH kids.


KO/SUBMISSION MATCH
Kazushi Sakuraba vs Minoru Suzuki
****
HOLY SHIT! This match was a slobber-knocker. Brawlin MMA shit. They were beating the living fuck out of each other. Really awesome psychology. They captured my attention the whole time. GREAT STUFF!


NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
Togi Makabe vs Tomohiro Ishii (c)
****
MOTHERFUCKER! Two powerhouse tornados! These guys are nuts. Power clothelines and power suplexes and power slams. And the Ishii dude keeps kicking out at 1! LMAO! Great back-and-forth storytelling. Awesome match. JR gave this match a little extra POW. Physical and intense.


IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi (c)
****
Very cool man. The audience was really connecting with this match. I loved the vibe between Omega and Taguchi. Classic good vs evil story.


IWGP TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP 
Meiyu Tag vs Bullet Club (c) 
***3/4
Interesting match. It was fun to see these clashing teams go up against each other. I hated Doc in TNA. He was big and clunky. In Japan, he has gotten lean and more intense. It seems like he cares/enjoys what he's doing. All around, pretty decent match. Emotional moment post-match.


AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
****
Crazy match. Pure wrestling. JR made me give extra points for sure. I was marking out at the Styles Clash. I was like NO DONT DO IT YOURE GONNA KILL HIM LMAO. :lmao I want to rewatch this match because I feel like I missed some small stuff.


IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP
Kota Ibusha vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 
*****
Perfect match. Pure brutality. I was glued to the screen every second of the way. Great 
sequences. Great emotion. Main event status.


IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) 
*****
:done
This match is WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT STATUS. Perfect. Lots of intensity and emotion right from the start. Amazing sequences and psychology. JR said their rivalry is like Rock and Austin, but the match reminded me of Shawn and Bret. I marked out with THIS IS AWESOME chants when Tanahashi jumped off the top rope over the barricade onto Okada. :mark: Tombstone after tombstone. Elbow after elbow. Frogsplash after frogsplash. I was rooting for Okada but damn Tanahashi's win was epic. 


Overall the card was top-notch. The booking flowed perfectly. I liked the promos even though I don't understand Japanese. The titantron was rave-worthy. JR was amazing, and it seemed as though he was rediscovering his passion. One thing that would be dope is adding video packages for every feud. Great night of rasslin though. 10/10


----------



## DGenerationMC

No strippers during Nakamura's entrance 

No DeLorean for Time Splitters  

Other than that GREAT FUCKING SHOW!


----------



## Kabraxal

KO Bossy said:


> While I agree that commentary can enhance a match, I find that their genuine excitement is enough, even though I don't understand a lot of it. The fact of the matter is, what's going on in the ring is what should be doing the talking. With the talent on the NJPW roster, they can show you a whole story with movements, facial expressions, etc. You don't need commentary to enjoy it. Or at least, I don't. Having the Japanese commentators going out of their minds makes it seem huge, and I can translate that because of what's happening in the ring. The actions and whatnot...those are universal, you don't need words for them.
> 
> I know Okada has the best dropkick. I can see it for myself. The accuracy, the extension, the height...its magnificent. I love JR, but him telling me how good it is...its optional. Hearing Shinpei Nogami speaking excitedly about it...I know he's saying the same thing. The impressiveness speaks for itself.


It wasn't him telling how good it was, just him marking like a little boy that made me start marking like I was 6 again. I agree it isn't necessary, but for me the commentary adds a lot of atmosphere and colour to the match that otherwise isn't there. I can still enjoy a well built match like many were today, but commentary just elevates it to the next level. 

Granted, with certain tables of late in other companies I've become likely to mute or tune it out and just enjoy the match for what it is. But for me, I guess just growing up with Ventura/Monsoon calling some of the biggest events of the day and sometimes being one of the reasons a WWE match would overcome an NWA match... well it stuck with me. And, given that I am not as religious with NJPW and catch shows here and there more than I do weekly, the history lessons were much appreciated. I knew some things but there were other matches I would have been a little lost in without the commentary.


----------



## deets

I swear to god, if tanahasi reinstates the authority...


----------



## Lazyking

I don't need English commentary. However, I do think the right team can enhance the show a bit. Japanese commentary while enthusiastic, is not something I understand. In ring is enough but knowing all the stories and actually getting a story from the commentary works for me..

That said, I don't think JR and Striker are the right team lol. JR was awful early on, he got better but lets face it, hes old and struggles to keep up with fast paced matches. Striker had to carry JR but he's way too much of a mark at times.

If they had the right English team and subtitles for promos, I would love 4 big shows a year on PPV


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Vårmakos said:


> TMDK :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Of course, that's be a very, very fresh matchup.


----------



## Kabraxal

Lazyking said:


> I don't need English commentary. However, I do think the right team can enhance the show a bit. Japanese commentary while enthusiastic, is not something I understand. In ring is enough but knowing all the stories and actually getting a story from the commentary works for me..
> 
> That said, I don't think JR and Striker are the right team lol. JR was awful early on, he got better but lets face it, hes old and struggles to keep up with fast paced matches. Striker had to carry JR but he's way too much of a mark at times.
> 
> If they had the right English team and subtitles for promos, I would love 4 big shows a year on PPV


JR got better... as someone said it might have been just him rediscovering the passion and realising "this is wrestling!". Striker was on point though. WIth the history and the story I felt he really added a lot to the matches, especially for someone coming in blind to everything, let alone half and half like me. 

And I'd give them time to get a chemistry going. JR/King didn't really gel right off the bat either yet they were top 5 at one point. But, probably shouldn't talk so much about the commentary given the rest of that card so I should shush


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Kabraxal said:


> JR got better... *as someone said it might have been just him rediscovering the passion* and realising "this is wrestling!". Striker was on point though. WIth the history and the story I felt he really added a lot to the matches, especially for someone coming in blind to everything, let alone half and half like me.
> 
> And I'd give them time to get a chemistry going. JR/King didn't really gel right off the bat either yet they were top 5 at one point. But, probably shouldn't talk so much about the commentary given the rest of that card so I should shush


I SAID THAT NOW YOU MUST GIVE ME YOUR SOUL :drake1


----------



## Kabraxal

Leon Knuckles said:


> I SAID THAT NOW YOU MUST GIVE ME YOUR SOUL :drake1


I gave you my rep so that will have to do


----------



## eldoon

Did striker or JR discuss suzukis white pancrease trunks and blond hair and the significance to the muta match?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Leon Knuckles said:


> NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM 9 - TOKYO DOME - 2015 JANUARY 4 REVIEW :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> PRE-SHOW MATCH: 15-MAN NEW JAPAN RUMBLE
> Jushin Thunder Liger vs Manabu Nakanishi vs Tiger Mask vs Yuji Nagata vs TBA
> N/A
> Did not watch.
> 
> 
> FOUR-WAY TAG TEAM MATCH: IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPSIONSHIP
> Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs redDragon (c)
> ****
> Great fuckin' match. Short and sweet (or at least it felt like it). Fast-paced. Lots of high
> flying. Lots of double team spots and double team finishers. Young Bucks were my favorite. Loved the superkicks. I kind of knew that redDragon would win becausing losing would make ROH look bad, so winning is the only option.
> 
> 
> SIX-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
> Jeff Jarrett, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojimo, Tomoaki
> Honma
> ***1/2
> Fun match. The guitar spot gave me WCW nostalgia. And the diving heatbutt was insane. #krispenwah
> 
> 
> 8-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
> Suzukigun vs Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, Toru Yano
> ***
> Nice match. Too much going on to really appreciate it. I didn't feel a flow and no sign of
> the previous betrayal. Ending was kind of cool with the NOAH kids.
> 
> 
> KO/SUBMISSION MATCH
> Kazushi Sakuraba vs Minoru Suzuki
> ****
> HOLY SHIT! This match was a slobber-knocker. Brawlin MMA shit. They were beating the living fuck out of each other. Really awesome psychology. They captured my attention the whole time. GREAT STUFF!
> 
> 
> NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> Togi Makabe vs Tomohiro Ishii (c)
> ****
> MOTHERFUCKER! Two powerhouse tornados! These guys are nuts. Power clothelines and power suplexes and power slams. And the Ishii dude keeps kicking out at 1! LMAO! Great back-and-forth storytelling. Awesome match. JR gave this match a little extra POW. Physical and intense.
> 
> 
> IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi (c)
> ****
> Very cool man. The audience was really connecting with this match. I loved the vibe between Omega and Taguchi. Classic good vs evil story.
> 
> 
> IWGP TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
> Meiyu Tag vs Bullet Club (c)
> ***3/4
> Interesting match. It was fun to see these clashing teams go up against each other. I hated Doc in TNA. He was big and clunky. In Japan, he has gotten lean and more intense. It seems like he cares/enjoys what he's doing. All around, pretty decent match. Emotional moment post-match.
> 
> 
> AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
> ****
> Crazy match. Pure wrestling. JR made me give extra points for sure. I was marking out at the Styles Clash. I was like NO DONT DO IT YOURE GONNA KILL HIM LMAO. :lmao I want to rewatch this match because I feel like I missed some small stuff.
> 
> 
> IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP
> Kota Ibusha vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c)
> *****
> Perfect match. Pure brutality. I was glued to the screen every second of the way. Great
> sequences. Great emotion. Main event status.
> 
> 
> IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (c)
> *****
> :done
> This match is WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT STATUS. Perfect. Lots of intensity and emotion right from the start. Amazing sequences and psychology. JR said their rivalry is like Rock and Austin, but the match reminded me of Shawn and Bret. I marked out with THIS IS AWESOME chants when Tanahashi jumped off the top rope over the barricade onto Okada. :mark: Tombstone after tombstone. Elbow after elbow. Frogsplash after frogsplash. I was rooting for Okada but damn Tanahashi's win was epic.
> 
> 
> Overall the card was top-notch. The booking flowed perfectly. I liked the promos even though I don't understand Japanese. The titantron was rave-worthy. JR was amazing, and it seemed as though he was rediscovering his passion. One thing that would be dope is adding video packages for every feud. Great night of rasslin though. 10/10


It's really easy to overrate things.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Excellent show, you could tell they were pressed for time a bit in some matches and I did miss some of the eloborate entrances they have done before.

Nakamura vs Ibushi was unbelievable. Landslide, closed-fist punches, armbar counter, Boma-Ye counter, and feeling the momentumn shift between the 2 when you didn't expect it. It was a magical performance by both guys. FIVE STARS

Okada vs Tanahashi was excellent in its own way but it was not going to follow up the classic that just occured. Tanahashi is a living legend like it or not. Okada losing here adds another chapter to their saga, there is still a lot more to this story and there should be. Okada lost, and lost well, taking 6 or 7 HFF. I seriously had doubts if Tana was going to clear the rail on the outside. I popped huge for the Rainmaker kickout. The trading suplex sequence late in the match was amazing. Need to see again at a later time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just watched the 15 man New Japan Rumble.

The Great Kabuki, Hiro Saito and FUJIWARA of all people in it :lmao :banderas

Got a Fujiwara armbar on Taka Michinoku :mark:


----------



## Derek

Thought the show was great, fewer filler matches than usual Dome shows, which was nice.

I was troubled by Nakamura not dropping the strap to Ibushi. Could be the size thing or the indy stigma he might have, but it could have been a really important moment having Ibushi win. Honestly the only purpose the title has served with Nakamura is to keep him in main events but away from Okada and Tanahashi (with the exception of the several months Tana/Nak feuded last year). 

At first I was furious over Tanahashi going over Okada, but considering that they don't really have any young guys to fill in a main event slot I can understand continuing the one-upmanship between the two. 

Despite all that I thought the final two matches delivered and it was great fun seeing Makabe and Ishii pummeling each other.


----------



## Satanixx

*Re: Wk9*

Not a real MMA fight, but that was one fucking STIFF wrestling match.


----------



## eldoon

To me the main problem is except for the costumes of Suzuki and outfits the entrances felt like any other event. 

compare it to last year or WK7

You had live music , dancing girls , a delorean , a casket 

Lenne Hardt was epic though


----------



## Sugnid

As this was my first time watching live, do you think it could have been to do with the fact that it was being shown internationally and they had time constraints to adhere to?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah they cut down on the special entrances and pageantry to keep it under 4 hours.


Usually they don't follow time constraints and go around 6 hours or so, with an interval in between. They had a card for a 6 hour show but had to keep it at 4 so they cut out a lot of the spectacle unique to WK and rushed some of the earlier matches.

It's impressive they managed to still give a WK moment to Honma, Shibata/Goto and such despite that.


----------



## Brock

What's peoples' thoughts on Sakuraba/Suzuki.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I loved what they did for the time and stipulation they had. And seeing Suzuki all in white, being the bad motherfucker he always is was just kada


----------



## BlueRover

Well my saga with Flipps ended successfully and I was able to watch the show lol.

And what an event it was. My first full NJPW viewing, though I saw a lot of these guys live in action at ROH in the US last year.

To comment first on JR - I think he did fine, and mirrored my own feelings at the event. The opening multi-tag team bouts are hard to really comment about. Very entertaining and display remarkable athletic skill, but also very chaotic and messy. Hard to keep up with unless you know the product well. The Young Bucks have been gold every time I've seen them though. 

The 1 on 1 matches definitely improved the pace and buildup of the PPV, however, and all were good to watch. JR livened up a lot for the last 2-3 matches, which were indeed the most exciting ones and the ones that really achieved an epic status. Nakamura, Tanahashi and Okada all wrestled and looked like megastars. Enjoyed these 3 the most.

It was also very cool to see AJ Styles, the only one I've followed for many years, wrestle in front of so many people. It's a shame that his best performing days were probably in TNA, where attendances were very small. From what I can tell this event was also far from sold out, but definitely looked like tens of thousands of people.

A bit weird seeing Jeff Jarret play a heel representing GFW...when the event was presented by GFW. 

For new people tuning in, I think overall this was definitely different than anything WWE can offer, and presented much, much, much better wresting.

My only concern is with how the crowd comes across, which is more quiet than WWE audiences when they get red hot. I know very well this is just a different style and not a lack of appreciation or effort, but from what I've seen Japanese crowds can't really erupt to the highest of levels that make legendary moments - which is also why some might have thought JR "lacked energy" - in the WWF/E days he was often screaming over the crowd noise. 

All in all I'm very thankful I got to see such good wrestling again.


----------



## Hera

Guess I'll post this here because it's Wrestle Kingdom results talk........

The two main events for The New Beginning shows are:
Nakamura vs Nagata
and
Tanahashi vs Styles


----------



## Good News Barrett

they telegraphed the main event result by letting Styles pin Tanahashi clean.


----------



## Hera

BlueRover said:


> My only concern is with how the crowd comes across, which is more quiet than WWE audiences when they get red hot. I know very well this is just a different style and not a lack of appreciation or effort, but from what I've seen Japanese crowds can't really erupt to the highest of levels that make legendary moments - which is also why some might have thought JR "lacked energy" - in the WWF/E days he was often screaming over the crowd noise.
> 
> All in all I'm very thankful I got to see such good wrestling again.


The crowd wasn't as loud on the English broadcast as it was on the Japanese one. They were hot from the Suzuki/Sakuraba on. They were VERY hot for that match, popped a ton during Ishii and Makabe, popped hard again when Shibata got the pin and when Goto put the belt on him and were nuclear during the double main event matches. The audio on the GFW broadcast didn't showcase that at all.


----------



## Hera

eldoon said:


> Lenne Hardt was epic though


It wasn't Lenne sadly.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

First pro wrestling event I've watched in a while aside from a random NXT episode my mate had on. Loved it. Each match entertaining in their own way. Something for everyone and 1, maybe 2 5 star matches with 2 or 3 others possibly 4 stars. That's great quality.


----------



## DoubtGin

Will the NJPW New Year Dash show be available to watch?


----------



## Good News Barrett

DoubtGin said:


> Will the NJPW New Year Dash show be available to watch?



it's on njppworld now.

hope you can watch it, especially the main event.

it's surreal if you're an AJ Styles mark. he was so over that at one point Tanahashi had to acknowledge it.


----------



## USAUSA1

That Archer chokeslam was the underrated moment of the show.


----------



## TripleG

Well I am going to do something tough. I am going to rank the matches! This is actually quite hard because on a 10 match show, I'd say I loved at least 5 or 6 of the matches and none of them were bad. But here goes!

From best to, uh, lets say least good. 

1) Tanahashi Vs. Okada for the IWGP World Title = Excellent main event that had the big match feel and all the big moments to compliment the superb action. This match was really something special. 

2) Iishi Vs. Makabe for the Openweight Title = This was smash-mouth, stiff, and awesome to watch. Until the main event, I was dead set on listing this as my favorite match because it was just awesome to watch. I would love to see more matches like this because this is definitely a style of wrestling you are NOT going to see in WWE, TNA, and most other wrestling in general. 

3) Styles Vs. Naito = I'm an AJ mark, so it was great to see him on this stage and come through in a big match with JR calling the action. I loved it. 

4) Nakamura Vs. Ibushi: IWGP IC Title = Also loved it. I think most people reviewing the show liked it more than I did, but in any case, this was still a high caliber match with massively charismatic talents involved. 

5) Suzuki Vs. Sakuraba: UWF Rules Match = I wasn't sure what to expect out of this one and knew very little about the backstory, so to see this exchange of holds and stiff shots on display, it was a nice surprise to me. I went into it with no expectations and came out of it highly entertained. 

6) reDragon Vs. Young Bucks Vs. Time Splitters Vs. Forever Hooligans: IWGP Jr. Tag Titles = Whenever you have Cruiser/Junior/X Division matches with this many guys in it, you kind of know what to expect. You've seen one, you've kind of seen them all, and you know you are getting a spotfesty trainwreck of a match. This was absolutely that, but it was fun too, and The Bucks did alot to really stand out. I also got a kick out of seeing so many familiar faces like The Bucks, Shelley, Kozlov, and reDragon. 

7) Gallows & Anderson Vs. Goto & Shibata: IWGP Tag Team Championship = I was disappointed that they threw the rulebook out and just turned into a Tornado Tag. Is it asking too much to have the rules in tag team wrestling be adhered to? Anyways, the action was great and fun, and alot of the double team moves were cool, so I enjoyed it regardless. 

8) Taguchi Vs. Omega: IWGP Jr Championship = Good match, but probably the least remarkable of the big singles matches. 

9) Team New Japan Vs. The Bullet Club: Six Man Tag = Basically it was just the feel good moment for Honma and to that end, it worked out well. Short but sweet. 

10) Yano & Team NOAH Vs. Suzuki Gun: Eight Man Tag = Also shrot but sweet, but where was the six man tag was able to find a key element to focus on (Honma's big moment), this one felt like it had a lot of stuff crammed into it and not enough time to flesh it all out.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hera said:


> Guess I'll post this here because it's Wrestle Kingdom results talk........
> 
> The two main events for The New Beginning shows are:
> Nakamura vs Nagata
> and
> Tanahashi vs Styles



Nakamura vs Nagata is going to be awesome. Would love to see Nakamura anger Nagata and get killed :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

Brock said:


> What's peoples' thoughts on Sakuraba/Suzuki.


An MMA Style match executed perfectly by Suzuki and Sakuraba. **** from me for it


----------



## DoubtGin

Good News Barrett said:


> it's on njppworld now.
> 
> hope you can watch it, especially the main event.
> 
> it's surreal if you're an AJ Styles mark. he was so over that at one point Tanahashi had to acknowledge it.


Are there any translations for the promos on the shows? I guess not, I think it would be interesting to know what everyone is talking about (apparently Nakamura put over Ibushi on WK9 while Tanahashi told Okada he has a long way to go).


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Watched the show live and it was surreal to experience a New Japan ppv that way. I didn't really watch NJPW until I went to the ROH/NJPW Global Wars in Toronto last year, but before that I've seen some of the vintage stuff. The last time I followed contemporary japanese wrestling was during Brian 'Spanky' Kendrick's 2nd run there, so I was mostly watching zero-one. 

I subscribed to NJPW world so I can catch up on some recent NJPW stuff, but I ordered the ppv anyway because I don't think the quality on their website is that good and I wanted to hear JR call some of the matches. The commentary wasn't really worth it in my opinion. Matt Striker was marking out too much and JR was pretty lifeless throughout. I thought it was odd how they went out of their way to awknowledge that no one has ever kicked out of the Rainmaker only to totally no-sell it later on when Tanahashi did just that. I'm not sure if JR was deliberately holding back some of his WWE tendencies but he really dropped the ball on one of the biggest moments of the PPV. The Japanese commentators were way more enthusiastic for that moment, as they should be. 

The opening tag was fine but I didn't think it was great. The doomsday device spot was sick though. I may be biased since I was there live but I think the Tag match at ROH Global Wars was way better. I would like see a regular tag jr match at the next Wrestle Kingdom instead of another 3 or 4 way with similiar teams. Just curious, have Kushida and Shelley ever wrestled against each other in singles? 

Nakumara's entrance was great but the commentary ruined the moment. I'd compare it to watching a good porno only to have it ruined by a talkative cameraman. 







:banderas

Nothing else needs to be said about the last two matches, both were 4.5-5 stars and better than anything WWE has had to offer in years. I will be rewatching them soon which I don't often do for recent PPVs. I'll check out the New Year Dash later today.









^ This was just nuts. Even with a loss Ibushi was elevated with this match.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I don't think JR was bad at all, okay he wasn't going mental but he did his job for me. He's was also probably suffering from Jet Lag so that might have been why he was a little off.


----------



## Zatiel

What a great damned show.

Nothing could touch Nakamura Vs. Ibushi for me. I love how many small amusing character bits Nakamura fits into his exchanges; he's a unique act, on every card, and maybe in the world. And then Ibushi manned up and pummeled the sucker. I loved Ibushi mocking his shtick. I loved how it eventually broke down into punches rather than elbows and kicks. Lots of killer stuff in there. Nakamura's Boma-Ye after Ibushi missed the Phoenix Splash? Yow.

Naito Vs. Styles was really good. Makabe Vs. Ishii was a gut punch, as I knew Makabe was a huge challenge for the little guy, but I was pulling so hard for Ishii. Okada Vs. Tanahashi was their safer kind of match, but they're great wrestlers, and so it was a heck of a main event. The post-match with Okada gradually realizing that he'd lost and crying while Tanahashi grinned on the turnbuckles was something else.

I'll be very happy if this isn't Show of the Year, because it'll mean something else topped it.


----------



## STEVALD

Okay, so I was finally able to watch the whole thing, and damn, it lived up to the hype or what. Apart from a few matches here and there, the last time I watched a NJPW event was when (iirc) Cody suggested me WK7 (which I'd watched only bits of, as well :side, so this was the first time I watched an entire NJPW PPV. And GFW was of great help here, since I was now aware of all the backstories leading to the bouts, and the English commentary (yes, the Japanese commentary is so HYPE and all that, but I'd rather understand what they're trying to tell cause we connect to the matches better imo). Nice start there, Double J.

From the opening four way tag team bout to the mainevent, not a single dull match. I'd never watched TMDK, reDragon, Makabe and Omega (anime villain come to life tbh) in action before, and I'm a fan already. The opening bout was pretty exciting, and a real good match for an opener. Been a while since I watched some good tag team wrestling. Went in rooting for the Young Bucks, but came out as a fan of the other three teams as well lol. Suzuki/Sakuraba and Ishii/Makabe were truly slobberknockers. Omega winning the Jr. Heavyweight Title was pretty sweet too (\m/) Never really been a Styles fan, but I can't deny the dude's wrestling skills, he is good. Also, Honmamania  And Nakamura/Ibushi was, well, YeahOh~! Helped that JR upped game by then as well. And the mainevent was :mark: And damn, wasn't that the first time someone kicked out of the Rainmaker? This ties with Nakamura/Ibushi for the MOTN for me. Would've loved to see Okada win the title back, but I was fine with the outcome. Hey, its Tanahashi. 

But Tanahashi sticking it to Okada's face by saying he's far from being the ace of New Japan when Okada was already crying was so :jay

That was some great wrestling man.


----------



## Tanner1495

Hey guys, I wrote about Nakamura/Ibushi *here!* Check it out and tell me what you think!


----------



## [email protected]

Loved it. Even the commentary was good for me. It kind of told a story of Ross being introduced to a new product and falling in love with it as he watched it with the crescendo during the okada match. Loved it. The matches all managed to entertain me for what they were. Some blew me away as NJPW has always managed to do for me in the past. 

So glad that I watched it. Was worth the price of the ppv.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

Good lord, what an absolutely fantastic show.

Wrestle Kingdom is the best wrestling show every single year, and I have no doubts it will be 2015's best as well.

Ibushi/Naka and Tanahashi/Okada were breathtaking.

Bullet Club were quality as per, Styles/Naito was as good as expected and the opener was shit hot.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

10/10

One of the greatest shows of all time with TWO ***** matches BACK-TO-BACK.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I finally got my chance to see the show this morning! I grabbed my breakfast and settled in for a few hours knowing I was going to be blown away, as always. 

Nakamura Vs. Ibushi
Tanahashi Vs. Okada
Suzuki Vs. Sakuraba
Iishi Vs. Makabe
Taguchi Vs. Omega

I would rewatch all five of those - in fact, I *did* give the first two a second viewing with the JR/Striker commentary - and I never rewatch matches. 

I know it’s early to make a statement like this but I don’t think I’m going to see a better show this year. Loved multiple matches throughout the card and the final two were beyond phenomenal.


----------



## Punkhead

Probably the greatest pro wrestling event I've ever seen. Loved to see NJPW with English commentaries for the first time. That answered some questions I had for a long time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Hera said:


> It wasn't Lenne sadly.


Yep, NJPW has been using an imitation for a while now. One can tell because the person doesn't roll her r's like Lenna does.



Brock said:


> What's peoples' thoughts on Sakuraba/Suzuki.


Honestly it was my third favorite match of the night because of the gimmick and the people involved.


----------



## SamQuincy

Are this guys from "Bullet Club" a copy from the nWo?

Or are they just tryin?
This black haird guy does some Scott Hall moves outside the ring...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I really liked the Suzuki/Sakuraba match. It was different from everything else on the card and it was just two men FIGHTING.


----------



## BORT

All I can say is it's INSANELY refreshing to be able to watch a show where the WRESTLING and the ATHLETICISM aspect of pro-wrestling is showcased in such high capacity. No hot dog carts, no ambulances, no exploding TVs, just guys beating the hell out of each other and giving us an athletic spectacle; basically showing us EXACTLY why pro-wrestlers should be respected.

Simply put WK9 was AMAZING, and worth every penny in my book. After watching it's quite clear in my eyes what the WWE is missing...

Also man...Nakamura....:banderas...he is slowly becoming one of my all time favorites.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SamQuincy said:


> Are this guys from "Bullet Club" a copy from the nWo?
> 
> Or are they just tryin?
> This black haird guy does some Scott Hall moves outside the ring...


Devitt Bullet Club was very much evil dudes with a militaristic agenda. Post-Devitt BC are just dudes living out their NWO memories.


----------



## SamQuincy

Rainmaka! said:


> Devitt Bullet Club was very much evil dudes with a militaristic agenda. Post-Devitt BC are just dudes living out their NWO memories.


thx for the answer.
But idk,its weird to see all the "copys".

Same match,this dude with the Undertaker move.
cmon...


----------



## KO Bossy

For those saying this is the best pro wrestling they've ever seen and possibly the greatest wrestling PPV, I highly recommend that if you'd like to watch more, check out G1 Climax 2013 Day 4. Its up on DailyMotion and other sites. It won the Wrestling Observer award for best show of the year in 2013.

Card:

Yujiro Takahashi vs. Toru Yano
Karl Anderson vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
Shelton Benjamin w/Taka Michinoku vs. Yuji Nagata
Davey Boy Smith Jr. w/Taka Michinoku vs. Satoshi Kojima
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii
Lance Archer vs. Hirooki Goto
Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito
Prince Devitt w/Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi w/Captain New Japan 
Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe
Kota Ibushi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## SamQuincy

My problem right now is that it looks SO FUCKIN scripted.
We all NOW wrestling is scripted,but the matches i saw... wow man.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Corey

Skimmed through the first half of the show. Keep in mind I don't follow New Japan on a regular basis and know very little about some of the wrestlers.

Watched the opener in full. Thought it was fun but nothing standout. The typical stuff when they have these 3 or 4-way tags with junior guys. That ref 3 count botch was ugly though. Time Splitters looked magical as a team.

Skipped the next two 6-man tags because I knew they wouldn't be anything special. I think there were two tag matches here at least...

What was next? The MMA exhibition thingy? Yeah I think so. I watched the first several minutes of this and then couldn't be bothered to finish it. J.R. and Striker were talking up Sakuraba to a RIDICULOUS level and then to see him go out there and work some sort of a fake shoot with wrestling in there was just weird. It just wasn't believable to me. I've seen plenty of Suzuki and he's been one of my Japanese favorites from the past decade so I know what he's capable of and this was just not entertaining to me. Either do a shoot fight or have a wrestling match. I don't want in between.

Ishii vs. Makabe was next I believe. I watched the first several minutes and enjoyed it somewhat. These two looked like legit tough guys and that was pretty cool. I had a hard time telling what were the "big moves" and what weren't though. Idk what their finishers are so I couldn't tell if the match was legit close to being over or not. Big strikes and bumps, but I didn't finish it. Outcome wasn't really going to affect my viewing here. Fine stuff but I moved on. I'm probably gonna get hated on for even typing that paragraph.

I watched all of Omega vs. Taguchi. I haven't seem Omega wrestle in a long time but damn his hair and character look ridiculous. He's one fucking strong and talented guy though. Thought this match was pretty entertaining. Taguchi looked and reminded me of Eddie Guerrero to an extent (on purpose I'm sure). Omega could probably play a ridiculously good babyface role, but that's not him for the moment. Interested to see his title defenses though.

Skipped the Tag Title match. Saw it was kinda short and I'm not the biggest fan of Goto & Shibata.

AJ vs. Naito! Thought that match was really good. Wasn't overly long and didn't take any spotlight from the bigger main events. AJ's in ring mannerisms and persona just seem to be on a whole nother level from some of the other guys in this company. He's got it all going for him right now. In ring skill has always been there and he was on point again in this one. Great legwork and some solid selling from Naito. AJ took some big bumps and I marked hard for the finish. *** 1/2 and that's the first definite rating I've given for the show thus far. 

Will get around to the double main event and post my thoughts soon.


----------



## Nicole Queen

First show :cheer

_reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs The Young Bucks_
Tag team match was good, had some really cool spots and the action didn't feel like it was going too fast which was good. I liked the Time Splitters the most in there so I want to see more of them. The Young Bucks with those Superkicks though, Usos got nothing on them :lol I love me some Superkicks but that was too much for my poor soul. Anyway, all teams looked solid and I knew who they were so I had some expectations but matches with more than two teams are hard to pull off; I really didn't like the everyone flying out spot but good match. It did the job of opening the show as it wasn't as fast-paced as I expected it to be, but at the same time wasn't a borefest.

_Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma vs Bullet Club (Fale, Jarrett & Yujiro Takanashi)_
Jeff Jarrett sigthing was weird :lol (Last time I've watched him in action was in 1994 if you know what his gimmick was back then :lol) At least I understood the story behind it, but definitely lowest rated match on the card from me. Headbutts and guitars are no fun.

_Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste & Toru Yano vs Suzukigun (DBSJr, Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka)_
Ahhh, Japanese shenanigans. Sighting of DBS and Shelton was good, I like seeing familiar faces in unfamiliar enviroment :lol Match was meh, but that Tiger uppercut knee lift(?) was sweet :mark:

I feel like the two matched could have really used some more time (especially considering how many people were in each, essentially "get everyone on the event" matches) but the show must go on.

_Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba_
I liked the stipulation and it fitted very well with the match being sold as something big. Match was good for doing what it was aiming to do; not exactly something I'd rate by pro wrestling standards.

_Togi Makabe vs Tomohiro Ishii_
For the type of wrestling those two employed, the match was good and solid so I was pleasantly surprise. I really don't enjoy no-sell spots but it didn't felt too slow and the overall basic premise lead to an upturn of match quality following the last three matches.

_Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi_
Joining the bad guys sure has a lot of perks like winning titles. I don't like Omega's character but he impressed me in the ring. Good match with needed change of pace.
_
Meiyu Tag (Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata) vs Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)_
I wanted to see more of Shibata in action but everyone looked good, match was fun. That "Bullet babe" though, just no.

_A.J. Styles vs Tetsuya Naito _
Solid match and the best thus far; finish was great if a bit obvious.

_Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi _
So, hype for this match was big. I didn't quite enjoy it the way most people did but it was solid and great follower to Styles vs Naito (not sure if that was better but both matches had their strong points). And I just can't get into Ibushi as performer - he's great in the ring but just... Dunno. And those no-sell grin spots... Some others were awesome though - that reversal into an armbreaker was :mark:
_
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada_
Now, much like ^ this match was great but didn't quite connect to me. I'd even say that out of the last three matches this was the one I enjoyed the least. This of course doesn't mean that the match is bad in any way, just there isn't that last link to really make it one of my favorites.

That's why I hate getting into promotions this way. I feel like matches would have looked better and had more meaning to me if I knew those performers beforehand. I know them as names, I have vague idea about their in-ring abilities, I know why they are having this match but I don't really _know_ why, if that makes sense. And of course the hype backlash is strong with me. Regardless, I'm willing to rewatch them on their own (some time in the very far future) to be able to get into them. It's the same thing with NXT - I know the characters, I know their storylines but I haven't watched them get there and I feel like people are overhyping some of them, which additionally makes it harder to get into it. Also, disappointed that the Rainmaker didn't make it reign rain  I want my internet bytes back ANYWAY

Opening tag could have used some more time and less Superkicks, three matches that were subpar to the rest of the card but at least had some purpose, two good singles match, a fun tag, three great singles matches. Overall a very solid card for presentation in the US and English commentary was much appreciated. And those trons are insane :lmao

Also, Ibushi looks like he belongs in Cyberfights :hayden3 

Conclusion: I suck at reviews. :hayden3

@ Jesus if the shows really run for 6 hours :lol I'd hardly make it past the 3-4 hour mark in one go.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah some context and backstory really helps. That and watching some matches beforehand would remove most of your complaints Nicole but okay :lol

Especially Ibushi/Nakamura and Okada/Tanahashi would be far more enjoyable to you that way.

You'd even understand why Ibushi was grinning and Makabe/Ishii were no selling :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

SamQuincy said:


> Are this guys from "Bullet Club" a copy from the nWo?
> 
> Or are they just tryin?
> This black haird guy does some Scott Hall moves outside the ring...


Well the idea of the nWo came from storyline in Japan which did involve NJWP. However, the Bullet Club is more paying homage to the nWo more than any real "copy" of them.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAVEN said:


> Yeah some context and backstory really helps. That and watching some matches beforehand would remove most of your complaints Nicole but okay :lol
> 
> Especially Ibushi/Nakamura and Okada/Tanahashi would be far more enjoyable to you that way.
> 
> You'd even understand why Ibushi was grinning and Makabe/Ishii were no selling :lol


Knowledge makes all the difference  But I'd have never watched it cause I would want to watch NJPW from the very beginning before getting here. Still pretty awesome show. Was missing a certain royalty


----------



## Lariatoh!

Watched the show last night before bed. What can I say that hasn't already been. 

I did miss the entrances. If this is your first WK, check out 7 just for the entrances alone haha...

Ibushi and Okada losing is interesting to me. Where do they go with this story then? I know this was Ibushi's first heavyweight battle and it was against Naka, so in japan there is always this respect thing. But Tanawinslol... Wow. I think the whole 3-2-1 in Okada's favor and how that was hyped, almost convinced me Tana was going to win, but didn't think he wouldn't pass the torch here. Who will unseat him then in a story that works? Time will tell.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole Queen said:


> Knowledge makes all the difference  But I'd have never watched it cause I would want to watch NJPW from the very beginning before getting here. Still pretty awesome show. Was missing a certain royalty




Yeah that's perfectly fine, I could try elaborating a few things but it would honestly become an overly long post and I'm kinda sleepy :lol


----------



## STEVALD

Also, the dude (?) who was almost singing out all the intros was :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAVEN said:


> Yeah that's perfectly fine, I could try elaborating a few things but it would honestly become an overly long post and I'm kinda sleepy :lol


GTS and maybe you can tell me later


----------



## doctor doom

Mega longtime NJPW fan (early 90's) but I was blown away by the show last night. 

Nakamura vs Ibushi *****
AJ vs Naito ****1/2
Tana vs RAINMAKAAAAAAAA ****3/4
Makabe vs Ishii ****1/4
Omega vs Taguchi ****

Those were my top picks last night. It was good to see Honma actually win a match. I was excited for the BC to retain an the Young Bucks to win but it didn't go down. I watched the replay at 7pm est with my friend an I'm very glad that I payed for it. I will be subscribing to their network. I used to just buy each PPV via Ustream.


----------



## Sephiroth

If they could have held off with Okada/Tanahashi for next year, I could see it being a big spectacle when Okada beats Tanahashi and has the torch passed at Wrestle Kingdom X (10 year anniversary sort of celebration thing etc. etc.)

Too bad Okada lost .

Edit: fuck, I just saw Fale pinned Okada on the followup show. Fuuuuuuuck.


----------



## KO Bossy

Fale pinned Okada huh? While my favorite wrestler getting pinned by an oaf like Fale does suck...it goes with the storyline, and seems to be laying the groundwork for an entire redemption story, so I can understand and am fine with that.

Why Fale though? If it were someone like Anderson, I'd be perfectly fine with that (I enjoy Machine Gun a lot). But Fale? The guy is kind of a stand out bad worker when on a roster THAT stacked. Him and Manabu Nakanishi, except Nakanishi has the excuse that he injured his spinal cord a few years ago and that's why he's so immobile. Fale is much more typical of North American wrestling, where he's a really big guy who doesn't strike you as being that mobile. He's kind of a bully heel. I'll give some credit to the guy, he's not terrible, but looking at the rest of the New Japan roster...definitely in the lower echelon.

I think that this loss is more about telling the redemption of Okada down the road than it is elevating Fale for a position of higher prominence. Nakamura already gave that guy the best matches of his career in their IC title feud.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well they've given Fale the IC title once in 2014 by beating Nakamura so perhaps they think he's slightly more credible than Anderson?

I think he sucks personally but he is somewhat protected and his finisher is sold like death. There has to be a redemption arc coming somewhere down the line for Okada.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wonder who'll be the one to beat Tanahashi for the belt.

Maybe he'll hold it until next WK.

Crossing my fingers for Nakamura.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I'm also hoping Nakamura drops it to Ibushi at IA or something and takes the Heavyweight title from Tana.

Who do you think wins G1 this year and main events WK?


----------



## DGenerationMC

RAVEN said:


> Who do you think wins G1 this year and main events WK?


I guess Okada again (_*rolls eyes*_) but I'm hoping for Nakamura(c) vs. Okada with Da Rainmaker coming out on top.

It seems that Okada will never officially be The Ace until Tanahashi retires, not that I have a big problem with that but I'm surprised Okada lost last night.

JUST GIVE SWAGSUKE THE BELT!


----------



## KO Bossy

RAVEN said:


> Well they've given Fale the IC title once in 2014 by beating Nakamura so perhaps they think he's slightly more credible than Anderson?
> 
> I think he sucks personally but he is somewhat protected and his finisher is sold like death. There has to be a redemption arc coming somewhere down the line for Okada.


I guess, but at least with Anderson you'd get a great match. Plus, Anderson is someone who has been a heavyweight title contender before and is someone you could potentially DO something with. Like, beat Okada, move on for a month to take on Tanahashi. There's options.

Fale...does anyone seriously think New Japan is going to book a main event with him and Tanahashi? While I think Tanahashi, like Nakamura before him and likewise with Okada, could potentially drag a decent match out of him, nothing about it says "PPV caliber". 

I'm not a Fale fan either, but its not like he's Khali levels of bad. 

I'm pretty sure they're just building a story at this point.


----------



## Hera

Fale is a product of the New Japan dojo and they really like him. That's why Fale. Plus he's pretty young and the rub helps him. 

And I'd suspect Nakamura is winning the G1 this year. Of course I thought he'd win last year but..................... Ibushi is going to get the IC title soon enough. He has things to do in DDT too. It made no sense for him to win the title at WK.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, maybe Machine Gun could win G1.

But the only way I see Anderson making a big push towards the title is if AJ is kicked out of Bullet Club.

Maybe he'll be the one to end Nakamura's IC Title reign.


----------



## Lariatoh!

KO Bossy said:


> I guess, but at least with Anderson you'd get a great match. Plus, Anderson is someone who has been a heavyweight title contender before and is someone you could potentially DO something with. Like, beat Okada, move on for a month to take on Tanahashi. There's options.
> 
> *Fale...does anyone seriously think New Japan is going to book a main event with him and Tanahashi?* While I think Tanahashi, like Nakamura before him and likewise with Okada, could potentially drag a decent match out of him, nothing about it says "PPV caliber".
> 
> I'm not a Fale fan either, but its not like he's Khali levels of bad.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're just building a story at this point.


Yes, but no one would seriously think he would win though... he would be a good monster of the week type challenge for Tana to get his defences up quickly so he can drop it to whoever it is they want on top.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Rainmaka! said:


> I really liked the Suzuki/Sakuraba match. It was different from everything else on the card and it was just two men FIGHTING.


Damn right, fuck all these ingrates who don't get it.

Anyways that was a good PPV, definitely not the best NJPW I've seen but in comparison to what the average fan is watching in WWE/TNA it was probably an 11 on the 1-10 scale. I really enjoyed the Tag title match along with the pretty much every singles match the event had so I can't complain, found none of it boring & I was marking toward the end of the Okada/Tanahashi match ... and even found myself angry at Tana winning but I feel it in my gut that he's gonna be winning the title at Wrestle Kingdom 10, either way it's OK cause Tana is the man at making me like him & dislike him at the same time, so I'm always invested in his matches.

And the JR/Striker commentary was interesting, I loved it at some parts like hearing some of the background with MiSu & Saku, I marked for the entrance cause I haven't been watching much wrestling for the past 6+ months so to see him look to be in better shape then he has been & with the all white look he was carrying around in NOAH back in the day was a mark out moment for me.

Then on the other hand I would have preferred the Japanese commentary in the main event matches just for the raw excitement they bring to the table, and the fact that JR/Striker seemed so much louder then the rest of the show that it took away from the entrances when they spoke.

Also I was kinda letdown by the arena setup, pretty tame stage compared to I believe it was WK7 when Tana & Okada were coming down the elevator like entrance or Nakamura's last year with the strippers, or some musical performances like they've had the past few years. HARDLY a "big deal" but it just came across like a bigger version of a regular NJPW PPV instead of more of the spectacle that I've been seeing the past few years.

All in all a good show though, I'm excited to follow the product more with more passion this year then I did last year when I stopped paying attention in June. WWE just does nothing for me, although I'm gonna give Raw a shot tonight to keep me sports entertained.


----------



## 304418

I watched the WK9 show and show was solid from top to bottom. I was disappointed at the lack of pageantry for the entrances that have been hyped in past. Yes, Styles, Tanahashi and especially Nakamura had impressive entrances, but they paled in comparison to past Wrestle Kingdoms. There was more pageantry in Tanahashi’s outro lol. While it might be attributed to the fact that it was broadcasted in America on PPV and had to work within the time constraints, there’s also the fact that next year is WK10 and they might want that show to be special and are saving the pageantry until then, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt here.

I heard that on the English commentary version (I watched on NJPW World), the hype videos weren’t subtitled in english. If that’s the case, then that is disappointing. There is no real reason to watch the English feed until that happens. Having those hype videos before the matches subtitled in English is all that is needed to make the viewing of NJPW better, as would help to give context and backstory to the match that is about to be seen. While I heard that JR and Striker did a good job, and I look forward to watching the English version, I have never really needed english commentary to enjoy puro at all.

Will defiantly be giving Nakamura-Ibushi a second watch, and I am looking forward to the next match between Tanahashi and Okada now that the series is 3-3-1. Going to watch the rest of their matches now.

On a side note, did anyone notice that Great Bash Heel had the most success of any stable that evening? Not counting the New Japan Rumble, the tally for the evening is the following:

GBH 2-0
Suzukigun 1-1
Bullet Club 2-3 
CHAOS 2-3

Just an interesting note if anyone wants to follow up.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Damn right, fuck all these ingrates who don't get it.
> 
> Anyways that was a good PPV, definitely not the best NJPW I've seen but in comparison to what the average fan is watching in WWE/TNA it was probably an 11 on the 1-10 scale. I really enjoyed the Tag title match along with the pretty much every singles match the event had so I can't complain, found none of it boring & I was marking toward the end of the Okada/Tanahashi match ... and even found myself angry at Tana winning but I feel it in my gut that he's gonna be winning the title at Wrestle Kingdom 10, either way it's OK cause Tana is the man at making me like him & dislike him at the same time, so I'm always invested in his matches.
> 
> And the JR/Striker commentary was interesting, I loved it at some parts like hearing some of the background with MiSu & Saku, I marked for the entrance cause I haven't been watching much wrestling for the past 6+ months so to see him look to be in better shape then he has been & with the all white look he was carrying around in NOAH back in the day was a mark out moment for me.
> 
> Then on the other hand I would have preferred the Japanese commentary in the main event matches just for the raw excitement they bring to the table, and the fact that JR/Striker seemed so much louder then the rest of the show that it took away from the entrances when they spoke.
> 
> Also I was kinda letdown by the arena setup, pretty tame stage compared to I believe it was WK7 when Tana & Okada were coming down the elevator like entrance or Nakamura's last year with the strippers, or some musical performances like they've had the past few years. HARDLY a "big deal" but it just came across like a bigger version of a regular NJPW PPV instead of more of the spectacle that I've been seeing the past few years.
> 
> All in all a good show though, I'm excited to follow the product more with more passion this year then I did last year when I stopped paying attention in June. WWE just does nothing for me, although I'm gonna give Raw a shot tonight to keep me sports entertained.




Suzuki looked lika a million bucks and still moves lika a prinetime atlethe for a 46 year old. Was my third favorite match of the show. Ive watched the ppv in both English and Japanese now. I was interested in Ross&Striker but found the japanese version to be so much better. I guess if your watching new japan for the first time the english version is good since they said alot about the background of the wrestlers. I feel like JR didnt know when to shut up. Like everytime the wrestlers do a sequence and then get away from eachother and you hear the crowd applauding. Thats a time to be quiet but ross was talking over it and I feel it ruined the flow of the matches. Plus he didnt feel so enthustiastic as he said he was and even when he tried it came off as phony. They were decent though for the two mainevents but thats more because the matches were so awsome. And Striker outshined ross imo aswell. He knows when to be quiet and even said it a couple of times that the atmosphere of the crowd is a huge part.

Great ppv. You can be happy if you get 1 5 star match from wwe in a year but on this card you got two absolute 5 star classics and a couple 3-4 stars in Styles/Naito, Fatal fourway tag, Suzuki/Sakuraba and Omega vs Taguchi


----------



## Lariatoh!

Styles/ Naito, could have been 5 star also if given another maybe ten minutes. There were so many moves from both men that they didn't incorporate, but the story they were telling was really well thought out as Styles was going after a particular body part and Naito was selling beautifully.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Suzuki looked lika a million bucks and still moves lika a prinetime atlethe for a 46 year old. Was my third favorite match of the show. Ive watched the ppv in both English and Japanese now. I was interested in Ross&Striker but found the japanese version to be so much better. I guess if your watching new japan for the first time the english version is good since they said alot about the background of the wrestlers. I feel like JR didnt know when to shut up. Like everytime the wrestlers do a sequence and then get away from eachother and you hear the crowd applauding. Thats a time to be quiet but ross was talking over it and I feel it ruined the flow of the matches. Plus he didnt feel so enthustiastic as he said he was and even when he tried it came off as phony. They were decent though for the two mainevents but thats more because the matches were so awsome. And Striker outshined ross imo aswell. He knows when to be quiet and even said it a couple of times that the atmosphere of the crowd is a huge part.
> 
> Great ppv. You can be happy if you get 1 5 star match from wwe in a year but on this card you got two absolute 5 star classics and a couple 3-4 stars in Styles/Naito, Fatal fourway tag, Suzuki/Sakuraba and Omega vs Taguchi


Agree with that part about Ross, like I enjoyed his enthusiasm when it was legit but I hated how him & Striker weren't realizing when the moments were truly big. Best part about the Japanese commentary is it blends with the crowd & without even understanding a lick of the audio it all adds to the atmosphere & it feels like the most important thing in the world at the moment.

This felt like an overdub with two guys attempting to convince an audience to watch New Japan 3/4 of the time. Although I did enjoy the subtle jabs they took at WWE & the way they book their shows, explaining how every match increases in importance as the night goes on as well as belts being prestigious. But you could tell Ross was impressed with the the two top matches of the show, so I'm hardly gonna get mad at him or be angry about it. Just pointing out some constructive criticism, and like I said - I love Ross so it's nothing on him, and I realize I'm gonna be watching Puroresu 99% of my life in Japanese so watching this in English was a pretty cool experience.

If a few eyes get put on then it's worth it, I just hate how so much of the history & prestige of what many of these guys do gets overlooked by those who have no freaking clue. I know I'm a mark for Suzuki the God but that's why I really appreciated Ross/Striker with that back story, just repeating what those in the know already knew but it's nice to have that explained during a match, such a throwback reference fest during the whole night, it's nice to hear guys I grew up loving like Misawa getting mentioned during a show, cause I never get to hear it usually.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Agree with that part about Ross, like I enjoyed his enthusiasm when it was legit but I hated how him & Striker weren't realizing when the moments were truly big. Best part about the Japanese commentary is it blends with the crowd & without even understanding a lick of the audio it all adds to the atmosphere & it feels like the most important thing in the world at the moment.
> 
> This felt like an overdub with two guys attempting to convince an audience to watch New Japan 3/4 of the time. Although I did enjoy the subtle jabs they took at WWE & the way they book their shows, explaining how every match increases in importance as the night goes on as well as belts being prestigious. But you could tell Ross was impressed with the the two top matches of the show, so I'm hardly gonna get mad at him or be angry about it. Just pointing out some constructive criticism, and like I said - I love Ross so it's nothing on him, and I realize I'm gonna be watching Puroresu 99% of my life in Japanese so watching this in English was a pretty cool experience.
> 
> If a few eyes get put on then it's worth it, I just hate how so much of the history & prestige of what many of these guys do gets overlooked by those who have no freaking clue. I know I'm a mark for Suzuki the God but that's why I really appreciated Ross/Striker with that back story, just repeating what those in the know already knew but it's nice to have that explained during a match, such a throwback reference fest during the whole night, it's nice to hear guys I grew up loving like Misawa getting mentioned during a show, cause I never get to hear it usually.



Yeah not to mention that they talked about the history of the wrestlers during a couple big spots when they shouldve done it during the grappling exchanges. Love Ross too and he hasnt watched new japan in over a decade so if you consider that he did a pretty decent job. I also liked that they translated Tanahashis promo. Would love to hear a translation of Nakamuras aswell. I dont need english commentary for the matches since I know who they are and whats going on but translating promos is something ive always been interested in. Subtitles for the press conferences would be gold so I could actually watch them.


----------



## KO Bossy

Hera said:


> *Fale is a product of the New Japan dojo and they really like him*. That's why Fale. Plus he's pretty young and the rub helps him.


So was Brian Adams, doesn't mean they're good.

I don't mind Fale, I just don't want him near the main event. That rub he got from beating Nakamura for the IC belt is more than enough.

Beating Okada serves a purpose for Okada, and that's who they should be focusing on. There's a lot more you'll get out of Okada in the long run.



DGenerationMC said:


> Well, maybe Machine Gun could win G1.
> 
> But the only way I see Anderson making a big push towards the title is if AJ is kicked out of Bullet Club.
> 
> Maybe he'll be the one to end Nakamura's IC Title reign.


That could work. And he and Gallows have been tag champs until WK9, so he's been at least doing something. I would like to see him in a more prominent singles role, though. I remember the finals of the 2012 G1 with him and Okada. Dude has a lot of talent, and I think he can do more. IC title reign would be great for him.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Machine Gun was really on his game last night. He was really fluid in the ring and had some great exchanges. I think his performance was a little over looked due to the awesomeness if the night.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

I've never njpw before but this was amazing, really enjoyed the atmosphere, the big arena, the crowd and jim ross commentary made it even more epic.


----------



## looper007

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> I've never njpw before but this was amazing, really enjoyed the atmosphere, the big arena, the crowd and jim ross commentary made it even more epic.


My first time watching a live event too, have to say the two Main events were excellent loved Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi, some of the best hard hitting stuff I've seen. Is Nakamura a heel or face, love his character by the way and Ibushi turning into a ass kicker, punching and kicking Nakamura for ages in the face and head. This is how an Intercontinental Championship should be treated as the second most important title. 

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada was legit badassery from the first minute on. Okada getting that pity from the crowd near the end of the match Stone Cold style and that drop kick is amazing, Ross had a fit. I just loved that both men were using their last bit of strength to finish the match and Tanahashi working on that knee at the end and finishing Okada off with the frog splash, I can see why these guys are put up with Austin/Rock. Flair/Steamboat, Kobashi/Misawa. Just loved the bit when Okada is in tears been carried away, now that moment shows how you sell a title.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

looper007 said:


> My first time watching a live event too, have to say the two Main events were excellent loved Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi, some of the best hard hitting stuff I've seen. Is Nakamura a heel or face, love his character by the way and Ibushi turning into a ass kicker, punching and kicking Nakamura for ages in the face and head. This is how an Intercontinental Championship should be treated as the second most important title.
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada was legit badassery from the first minute on. Okada getting that pity from the crowd near the end of the match Stone Cold style and that drop kick is amazing, Ross had a fit. I just loved that both men were using their last bit of strength to finish the match and Tanahashi working on that knee at the end and finishing Okada off with the frog splash, I can see why these guys are put up with Austin/Rock. Flair/Steamboat, Kobashi/Misawa. *Just loved the bit when Okada is in tears been carried away, now that moment shows how you sell a title*.


And in major wrestling feds nowadays, that is soooooooo rare to find. It really puts over the emotion of the match/feud, puts over how important the Championship is, and it puts over the struggle to win said Title/match/feud.


----------



## renzokuken1

This was surely going to be a challenge for Ross/Striker but they did a good job. After listening to the English commentary version, there are clear differences in the American & Japanese styles of commentary. The Japanese are much more louder & more vocal. 

JR hadn't commentated a big event in a long time. It appeared to be a slightly awkward beginning to the PPV, Striker was carrying Ross at the start but "business managed to pick up". Also loved JR's Japanese pronunciations :laugh: He's still the greatest. 

I was eagerly waiting throughout the entire show for JR to let loose and give us his legendary intensity. He really got into the final 2 matches but was hoping he would have gotten more into some of the earlier matches. 

Still overall a great experience watching Puroresu in English!


----------



## Ham and Egger

I watched the PPV yesterday and the show seemed like a giant fuck you to some of the guys who should've went over (Okada, Ibushi, Ishii, and Naito). Great matches from top to bottom but I'd really wished they pulled the trigger on Ibushi and Okada.


----------



## bcbud3

I watched NJPW only once or twice before but I just don't get the excitement. I have been watching wrestling for over 30 years and I don't think I've seen this much no-selling in all those years. Guys standing there smiling, smacking each other, popping up non-injured after big moves, etc. Lots of time spent doing stupid posing. 

There also seemed to be very little flow to the matches and a couple of finishers coming out of nowhere. Also too much MMA moves. I want wrestling not UFC. Didn't notice much technical wrestling either..(think of old Brett Hart type matches). 

I did enjoy watching the two big japanese guys just plain beat each other up (one guy with taped shoulder). Enjoyed the match with Doc Gallows as well. Not saying anything nowadays is better, but what i was thinking while watching was I've seen better matches from the old WCW cruiserweights.

I probably wont watch much more but do hope this helps all organizations involved. The more wrestling options available, the better!


----------



## Certified G

Just got done watching the show, so here's some quick thoughts as I don't have time for a full review atm:

*reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs The Young Bucks*
Super fun match. Tons of great moves with fast paced action I expected and enjoy. That one spot where The Young Bucks got clotheslined while they were on the shoulders of 2 others and landed on their feet was great. :banderas

*Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma vs Bullet Club (Fale, Jarrett & Yujiro Takanashi)*
Okay match, nothing special. Good thing that it was at the beginning of the show because this could've sucked the excitement out of the show if it was on later.

*Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste & Toru Yano vs Suzukigun (DBSJr, Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka)*
I was most impressed by TMDK, other than that there wasn't much to this match. 8 guys in the match but it still felt like there wasn't a lot going on, this could've been much better with some more time.

*Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba*
Watched the first few minutes but skipped it after that. Props to them for working a match like this but I have no interest in watching a fake/worked MMA match. Especially since I watched UFC 182 yesterday and I definitely got my fix of armbars and leglocks on that show lol.

*Togi Makabe vs Tomohiro Ishii*
Solid match. I love the strong style/hard hitting style and these guys didn't hold back. A little slow at times but that was expected.

*Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi*
Omega. :mark: Fun match, I don't regularly see Kenny Omega wrestle, pretty much only whenever he shows up in PWG or the odd NJPW match here and there, so it was nice to see him again.

*Meiyu Tag (Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata) vs Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)*
Good match, all men worked hard and there were some very nice sequences here. 

*A.J. Styles vs Tetsuya Naito *
Really good match, loved the Styles Clash from the top rope. Not that original but it's always a great move to watch imo.

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi *
Another really good match. I was dissapointed Ibushi lost, I really can't get into Nakamura.. all those mannerisms etc. it doesn't do anything for me. Other than that I really enjoyed this match.

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada*
This was just awesome. Okada looks like a star. Out of all the guys on this show, he stood out the most to me. Another match where I was dissapointed with who won but it was an excellent match. I don't think I can say much about this match that hasn't already been said in this thread.

Also wanted to say I thought the English commentary was good for what it was. Matt Striker usually annoys the fuck out of me but he was really good here imo. JR was pretty much what I expected. He's a little older now, hasn't called a 4 hour show in years, and it was a product he was obviously not too familair with. That said though, they both provided enough inside for me to understand the backstories of the matches, and they called the matches in a good way. Striker was better though as JR sometimes talked over sequences where he really should've either called the moves or just stay quiet.

Overal I definitely enjoyed the show. I don't watch NJPW that often so it was nice to be able to easily access one of their big shows. If English commentary was something they provided for all their major shows I could see myself watching it a lot more.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

bcbud3 said:


> I watched NJPW only once or twice before but I just don't get the excitement. I have been watching wrestling for over 30 years and I don't think I've seen this much no-selling in all those years. Guys standing there smiling, smacking each other, popping up non-injured after big moves, etc. Lots of time spent doing stupid posing.
> 
> 
> 
> There also seemed to be very little flow to the matches and a couple of finishers coming out of nowhere. Also too much MMA moves. I want wrestling not UFC. Didn't notice much technical wrestling either..(think of old Brett Hart type matches).
> 
> 
> 
> I did enjoy watching the two big japanese guys just plain beat each other up (one guy with taped shoulder). Enjoyed the match with Doc Gallows as well. Not saying anything nowadays is better, but what i was thinking while watching was I've seen better matches from the old WCW cruiserweights.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably wont watch much more but do hope this helps all organizations involved. The more wrestling options available, the better!



You are not familiar with the Puro style. It is definably something that some has to get use to, if they ever get use to it, coming from the WWE style.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Thoroughly enjoyed the show, I'm glad they had an english commentary because that was what was creating the barrier to entry to NJPW. Definitely a different style than I'm used to seeing, lots of stiff chops and kicks and less catch wrestling.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Might as well put this here. 

Anyone else having problems with the NJPW World video player? Watched Okada vs. Nakamura and WK9 a few days ago and had no problems, but ever since yesterday it's been laggy as hell. Shouldn't be my internet either as it's pretty fast.


----------



## Mr. Speed

Verbatim17 said:


> I watched the WK9 show and show was solid from top to bottom. I was disappointed at the lack of pageantry for the entrances that have been hyped in past. Yes, Styles, Tanahashi and especially Nakamura had impressive entrances, but they paled in comparison to past Wrestle Kingdoms. There was more pageantry in Tanahashi’s outro lol. While it might be attributed to the fact that it was broadcasted in America on PPV and had to work within the time constraints, there’s also the fact that next year is WK10 and they might want that show to be special and are saving the pageantry until then, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt here.
> 
> I heard that on the English commentary version (I watched on NJPW World), the hype videos weren’t subtitled in english. If that’s the case, then that is disappointing. There is no real reason to watch the English feed until that happens. Having those hype videos before the matches subtitled in English is all that is needed to make the viewing of NJPW better, as would help to give context and backstory to the match that is about to be seen. While I heard that JR and Striker did a good job, and I look forward to watching the English version, I have never really needed english commentary to enjoy puro at all.
> 
> Will defiantly be giving Nakamura-Ibushi a second watch, and I am looking forward to the next match between Tanahashi and Okada now that the series is 3-3-1. Going to watch the rest of their matches now.
> 
> On a side note, did anyone notice that Great Bash Heel had the most success of any stable that evening? Not counting the New Japan Rumble, the tally for the evening is the following:
> 
> GBH 2-0
> Suzukigun 1-1
> Bullet Club 2-3
> CHAOS 2-3
> 
> Just an interesting note if anyone wants to follow up.


I was disappointed with the entrances too. They hyped them as a big deal on the website, but then they didn't happen, other than Nakamura, which was all from him anyway. But I heard Lance Archer say on a podcast last week, they would probably cut those big entrances out so they could fit all the matches in the 4-hour slot. Sucks, but I understand. Having big entrances and having the feed drop 5 minutes before the Okada/Tanahashi match wouldn't have been fun.

English subtitles during those video packages also would've been nice, and there certainly would've been time to do that. I wonder what language those subtitles were in? Chinese? I also thought the camera work missed a lot of action. i would've thought they'd have that sort of stuff down by now.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Great PPV, it would have ended either way but they made it even better with English commentary. Though, they may have at least timed it a bit during spots since some of them were a bit out of place but historically with JR, I love hearing those old NJPW stories as well as Matt Stryker's verbose with the topic is just a good mix of the old and new. Not sure if that was the best announce team in my opinion I think it is but I surely would love to hear from them again.

As for the matches, I want to see more of these. I guess I'll be keeping up with NJPW updates. As for the other people complaining about the other wrestlers, I do think that they are catering to their target audience which is in Japan and they could care less about outside opinions but if they are thinking of expanding elsewhere, maybe just maybe they can do a bit of leaning towards viewers outside. Then again, I enjoyed it and I'll continue watching after this.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Shinsuke Nakamura is the best wrestler on the planet.


----------



## Good News Barrett

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Might as well put this here.
> 
> Anyone else having problems with the NJPW World video player? Watched Okada vs. Nakamura and WK9 a few days ago and had no problems, but ever since yesterday it's been laggy as hell. Shouldn't be my internet either as it's pretty fast.


you have to use Japan VPN for faster stream..

can use HOLA which is free and browser built-in


----------



## looper007

Rainmaka! said:


> And in major wrestling feds nowadays, that is soooooooo rare to find. It really puts over the emotion of the match/feud, puts over how important the Championship is, and it puts over the struggle to win said Title/match/feud.


That's the one thing in WWE that I just never get, the way wrestler's characters don't sell the fact they get beaten for a title. they shrug it off like it was nothing. After the struggle and hardship their characters go through to win the damn thing they don't show any emotion. I'm sorry it be the most heartbreaking thing for any sporting professional, even for Heels they should show a little emotion. So I have to say Okada was brilliant and a great way to sell the ending of a massive match. It wasn't just that but the way he was fighting with all his strength to not give up which I loved during the match.


----------



## goldigga

Just got done watching the show, finally and what can I say it was just as good if not better than I expected. 

Had high hopes for most of the matches, but even the ones I wasn't super invested in turned out to be very enjoyable (Suzuki/Sakuraba and Ishii/Makabe in particular).

The matches just seemed to get better and better as the night went on. They all seemed to have their own style and pacing, I thought MOTN was going to be Nakamura/Ibushi and then came Okada/Tanahashi and they stole the show as usual. Titanic match and performance from both of them.

I appreciate the fact that Wrestle Kingdom isn't like WrestleMania in the sense that almost every title match doesn't change hands, however I really would have liked to see Okada win. But again that doesn't take away from the match, same as Ibushi losing. I would have liked a different finish, but neither Okada or Ibushi walked away looking like losers to me.


Great show. Thank you NJPW and thank you J.R and Matt Striker for the solid commentary.


----------



## FITZ

I loved the show, really impressed with the whole card. 

That double main event was one of the best things I've ever seen on a wrestling card. 

Okada is a star plain and simple. He was amazing in the main event. He looked so confident and had me convinced that this was the night he was going to become the new top guy in New Japan. I don't follow the company very much but the English commentary gave me enough of a backstory to understand what was going on and I fell in love with the match. Early on I thought that I was just going to see the destruction of Tanahashi as Okada had me convinced that there was no way he was going to lose the match. And then Tanahashi starts his comeback and it the match was one of the greatest things ever. I haven't felt that way watching a match since Daniel Bryan won the title at Mania. I was marking out like crazy and even when it seemed clear that Tanahashi was going to win I was still so convinced from Okada's confidence early on that I was still thinking he was going to find a way. 

JR made the "passing the torch" reference early on and I saw Okada do his best to grab the torch himself while Tanahashi held on with everything he had. And then it was reversed. 

The story they told was amazing, Okada's character surpasses any type of language barrier, the ending had me marking out like a little kid, and Okada crying after the match was just the perfect tough. 

When I watch a big WWE show I often say that there are some things that the WWE is able to do with a big match that no other company can do as well as them. I won't ever make that statement again because New Japan outdid WWE at creating a larger than life moment and match. The main event was really something special. 

Don't get me wrong that whole card was great but the main event was on a different level. And I'm not Japanese and I didn't see any of the other matches between Okada and Tana. I can't imagine what I would be thinking if this was a company that I had been following for years.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I’m open to praising any company, from major players like WWE down to the local indy, so long as they give me matches that I can thoroughly invest in followed by believable reactions and consequences. If they can send me away feeling that I’ve watched an ‘Event’, then all the better. Right now, WWE isn’t consistently doing that. For the moment, NJPW is and that’s why they have my attention. 

People constantly complain online about the state of pro wrestling. While I have my gripes to share as well, I think today is a fine time to be a wrestling fan. There’s exciting things happening in the UK, in Mexico, in Japan and here in NA as well. I didn’t order the English commentary version of Wrestle Kingdom but I’m thrilled at how it brought some of today’s action from the puro world to western fans who were hesitant to jump in without some context. I’m enjoying reading so many comments from people discovering something to freshen up their wrestling enthusiasm.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

GothicBohemian said:


> I’m open to praising any company, from major players like WWE down to the local indy, so long as they give me matches that I can thoroughly invest in followed by believable reactions and consequences. If they can send me away feeling that I’ve watched an ‘Event’, then all the better. Right now, WWE isn’t consistently doing that. For the moment, NJPW is and that’s why they have my attention.
> 
> People constantly complain online about the state of pro wrestling. While I have my gripes to share as well, I think today is a fine time to be a wrestling fan. There’s exciting things happening in the UK, in Mexico, in Japan and here in NA as well. I didn’t order the English commentary version of Wrestle Kingdom but I’m thrilled at how it brought some of today’s action from the puro world to western fans who were hesitant to jump in without some context. I’m enjoying reading so many comments from people discovering something to freshen up their wrestling enthusiasm.


Yeah I think everyone shies away from Japanese wrestlers because they don't really speak the English language. It's hard that we don't understand the commentary as well. So for JR and Striker to be on commentary, it was a sigh of relief and gave people a better understanding of the product. I wish I understood the promos from some of the NJPW guys but JR and Striker helped me buy into them. Okada as the Rainmaker is one of the most interesting and intriguing things to me. Also Nakamura (is that right?) was raging with charisma, it was incredible.


----------



## SHIRLEY

This video package gave Nakamura a platform to look like the GOAT...


----------



## seabs

*Thought it was a two match show personally and I don't really get the love for the undercard matches. It's cool that new fans loved the show though but for me there's much better top to bottom New Japan PPVs out there. Everything from Nakamura/Ibushi downwards felt pretty nothing and rushed. In the Meiyu tag's case it helped though and that was pretty good. Naito/AJ was very forgettable. Finish was great though and Naito's panic as he got caught in the move was tremendous. Suzuki/Sakuraba didn't work for me personally. Omega/Taguchi I didn't think clicked and yeah Taguchi just sucks I'm afraid. Ishii/Makabe was what it was. I just don't let those Ishii matches that are even stevens because pretty quickly you get bored of this type of match. Opener was a bit of a mess and basically impossible to have a great match with that many guys in a match that short. Only chance it had was if they just went all out crazy and worked a 10 minute finishing sprint. I really don't see what is even good about reDRagon but ok. 

Nakamura/Ibushi was brilliant. Maybe even a tad better than their G1 match. I think it really helps if you see the previous match between these 2 as well as all the previous Tanahashi/Okada matches because I thought to myself several times during each that new fans were missing out on certain neat parts of the match not seeing the other matches. This one actually plays really nicely off Ibushi's amazing hulk up moment in the first match with how they get to Ibushi going HAM on Nakamura. My concern was that it would be too much about recreating that finish here but they managed to get the same but better and feel organic. This match really works when you seriously lay them strikes in as stiff as they did here. Tanahashi/Okada went for something similar but their elbows looked really so so and couldn't create the heat the exchanges did here. I get the people who are low on Ibushi but I really do feel with Ibushi it's because of the Jr. style and not his individual work. Ibushi vs Heavyweights is a great dynamic because he's got the right personality for the Jr. standing up to the Heavies and not taking their shit as well as strikes stiff enough to believably hang with them in this type of match. German spot was nuts. Not many modern matches have a really strong dynamic that I can really get behind but this one definitely did and then both brought the stiffness needed to make the interesting dynamic a great dynamic. This was probably better than anything I liked in 2014. ****1/2

Tanahashi/Okada I didn't think was one of their stronger matches but it was very good if just short of great. Both are super at working a big match feel main event match and getting that type of shtick over. You can really tell the difference in how over these are compared to everyone else. Finisher kickouts were pretty meh because they kinda came too early to be believable but at the same time they got them out of the way early which really paid off for the near falls off the suplexes later. I always get a nice kick out of Tanahashi going to the leg as a desperation move and that's the type of cool shtick new fans will pick up on as they hopefully keep watching throughout the year that will add to matches for them. Finish really surprised me but they swung the momentum really well and in a really believable manner. ***3/4*


----------



## Dangerous K

Dave Meltzer has given Nakamura/Ibushi, 5 stars.



> Shinsuke Nakamura retained the IC title pinning Kota Ibushi in 20:12. Ross put Nakamura over as one of the most charismatic athletes in the world, comparing his unique charisma which he said he got from his love of Freddy Mercury and Michael Jackson, with the fact he’s an ass kicker, noting he fought in MMA. They pumped him up as maybe the greatest talent in the business, and Nakamura in this match came across as the best wrestler in the world today. Nakamura was the only guy who got a special ring entrance. He came out looking like the Statue of Liberty, and others thought it was a King outfit because he’s the King of Strong Style. In actuality, he was dressed as King Zarkon from Voltron in the Japanese version of Emperor Daibazaal. Ibushi missed a dropkick and Nakamura went to work with knees. They traded spots and Nakamura went for a handshake. When Ibushi did it, Nakamura gave him a knee and an ax kick. He went for a bom a ye, but Ibushi moved and dropkicked Nakamura in the back. Ibushi then did Nakamura’s spots, the vibration kick in the corner and then did Nakamura’s mannerisms. Nakamura took over with a knee, a running knee on the apron and a kneedrop off the apron while Ibushi was draped on the apron. Nakamura was slapping him around. Nakamura used a back stabber and went for a back suplex, but Ibushi landed on his feet and hit a Frankensteiner. Ibushi used a dropkick off the apron and followed with a moonsault off the top rope to the floor onto Nakamura. Back in the ring, Ibushi used a springboard hard dropkick. Ibushi went for a German suplex, but Nakamura blocked it. Ibushi had hard kicks, used a standing shooting star press for a near fall and went for a springboard, but Nakamura caught him coming off with a kick to the head. Nakamura used a spin kick and Pride style knees to the head of a grounded opponent. Nakamura missed the bom a ye and Ibushi landed a hard knee. He did a hard snap dragon suplex and a standing corkscrew moonsault for a near fall. Ibushi hit him with a roundhouse kick and Nakamura sold like he was knocked out. Ibushi used a last ride power bomb for a near fall. Ibushi missed his Phoenix splash finisher. Nakamura used a bom a ye to the back of the head. Nakamura was stomping and kicking the hell out of Ibushi. Ibushi came back with punches. Nakamura threw the ref into Ibushi and sucker punched Ibushi, knocking him down. In one of the spots of the night, Ibushi went for a clothesline and Nakamura moved, jumped up and took him down with a flying armbar. Ibushi broke it up doing hard stomps to the head. Ibushi then used Nakamura’s reverse powerslam, and then nailed Nakamura with a bom a ye, but Nakamura kicked out at one. They traded vicious attacks, punches to the back of the head and stomps to the head. Nakamura kicked Ibushi in the face. There was an incredible spot as Nakamura was coming off the ropes, Ibushi jumped up for a leap frog, Nakamura slid underneath him and Ibushi landed with a double foot stomp to the chest. Ibushi then did the move of the match. With Nakamura on the apron, Ibushi climbed to the top rope and brought Nakamura, who was standing on the apron, up for a German suplex into the ring which was as Cesaro type of feat of strength. Ibushi went for the Phoenix plex, that his best friend invented and taught him, but Nakamura broke it up with a head-butt and started throwing elbows like crazy. Nakamura hit a bom a ye to the back, a back stabber, a falcon arrow and finally a regular bom a ye for the pin. This was an all-time classic match. *****


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

ⓈⒺⒶⒷⓈ✔;43779202 said:


> *I really don't see what is even good about reDRagon but ok. *


Ok good, I thought I was the only one.. They're so bland.. and they're just a lesser version of the Wolves in my opinion.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Pakmen said:


> Ok good, I thought I was the only one.. They're so bland.. and they're just a lesser version of the Wolves in my opinion.


Yeah, seriously beffudles me when say reDRAGON is the best team in the world over The Bucks.

I mean, are they scarf-wearing snobs or MMA douchebags?

I'm beginning to like their in-ring stuff but I can't say their the complete package tag team like The Bucks. Happy that they are dual champs, though.


----------



## GothicBohemian

ⓈⒺⒶⒷⓈ✔;43779202 said:


> Thought it was a two match show personally and I don't really get the love for the undercard matches. It's cool that new fans loved the show though but for me there's much better top to bottom New Japan PPVs out there. Everything from Nakamura/Ibushi downwards felt pretty nothing and rushed.


I usually don’t contribute much to the puro threads but I *am* here, watching, quietly in the background – usually well behind in my viewing, but it’s a new year and I’m more up to date than I will be a few months in. NJPW World may become an option to keep me from falling behind as much as I normally tend to do. 

You’re right, there have been better shows, but I’ve come to a point where I’m easy to please so long as I feel like I’ve gotten a solid amount of entertainment from a ppv. I’m also partial enough to Omega and Suzuki that I’m predisposed to overrate their matches from this card. 

I did notice the overall rushed feel – including the scaled back entrances. I put the blame for this, and maybe I’m being too generous or just completely off the mark, on overestimating what needed to be done to fit into the English feed ppv time allotment. 

It’d be great if all the newcomers decided to check out past shows but, realistically, I doubt that’s going to happen. Some will, not the majority, but I hope individual matches will be enticing. If we get more English commentary though, a bigger percentage will hang around. 



> Nakamura/Ibushi was brilliant. Maybe even a tad better than their G1 match. I think it really helps if you see the previous match between these 2 as well as all the previous Tanahashi/Okada matches because I thought to myself several times during each that new fans were missing out on certain neat parts of the match not seeing the other matches.


So true. All of this. 



DangerousK88 said:


> Dave Meltzer has given Nakamura/Ibushi, 5 stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In actuality, he was dressed as King Zarkon from Voltron in the Japanese version of Emperor Daibazaal.
Click to expand...

As if I didn’t love him enough before. I’m now so far over into fangirl territory that it’s sad, pitiful and downright scary.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

This show was good because Yano wasn't facing Suzuki for the millionth time.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, seriously beffudles me when say reDRAGON is the best team in the world over The Bucks.
> 
> I mean, are they scarf-wearing snobs or MMA douchebags?
> 
> I'm beginning to like their in-ring stuff but I can't say their the complete package tag team like The Bucks. Happy that they are dual champs, though.


Bucks, Time Splitters, Hooliganz were and are all better teams imo.


----------



## BornBad

Nakamura is on the roll, he already had a awesome year in 2014, 2015 same story 

but i hope when he'll drop the IWGP Intercontinental Championship he's going to the Heavyweight Championship this time.


----------



## KO Bossy

Anyone have a link to Meltzer's ratings of the event and rundown? 

If he did indeed give Nakamura/Ibushi 5 stars, it's well deserved. I've been looking on Google and can't find anything anywhere though.


----------



## DoubtGin

KO Bossy said:


> Anyone have a link to Meltzer's ratings of the event and rundown?
> 
> If he did indeed give Nakamura/Ibushi 5 stars, it's well deserved. I've been looking on Google and can't find anything anywhere though.




Yuji Nagata won the New Japan Rumble in 26:09 *1/2

Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly retained the IWGP jr. tag team titles over Alex Shelley & Kushida, The Young Bucks and Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov in 13:01 ****

Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma beat Yujiro Takahashi & Jeff Jarrett & Bad Luck Fale in 5:35 **1/4

Toru Yano & Naomichi Marufuji & Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste beat Takashi Iizuka & Shelton Benjamin & Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer in 5:15 **

Minoru Suzuki beat Kazushi Sakuraba in 9:21 ***3/4

Togi Makabe pinned Tomohiro Ishii in 12:23 to win the Never Open weight championship ****½

Kenny Omega pinned Ryusuke Taguchi to win the IWGP jr. heavyweight title in 13:20 ***3/4

Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto beat Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows in 9:00 to win the IWGP tag team titles ***½

A.J. Styles pinned Tetsuya Naito in 14:25 ****1/4

Shinsuke Nakamura retained the IC title pinning Kota Ibushi in 20:12 ***** (he called this an all-time classic match)

Hiroshi Tanahashi pinned Kazuchika Okada in 30:57 to retain the IWGP heavyweight title ****3/4


----------



## KO Bossy

DoubtGin said:


> Yuji Nagata won the New Japan Rumble in 26:09 *1/2
> 
> Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly retained the IWGP jr. tag team titles over Alex Shelley & Kushida, The Young Bucks and Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov in 13:01 ****
> 
> Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma beat Yujiro Takahashi & Jeff Jarrett & Bad Luck Fale in 5:35 **1/4
> 
> Toru Yano & Naomichi Marufuji & Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste beat Takashi Iizuka & Shelton Benjamin & Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer in 5:15 **
> 
> Minoru Suzuki beat Kazushi Sakuraba in 9:21 ***3/4
> 
> Togi Makabe pinned Tomohiro Ishii in 12:23 to win the Never Open weight championship ****½
> 
> Kenny Omega pinned Ryusuke Taguchi to win the IWGP jr. heavyweight title in 13:20 ***3/4
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto beat Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows in 9:00 to win the IWGP tag team titles ***½
> 
> A.J. Styles pinned Tetsuya Naito in 14:25 ****1/4
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura retained the IC title pinning Kota Ibushi in 20:12 ***** (he called this an all-time classic match)
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi pinned Kazuchika Okada in 30:57 to retain the IWGP heavyweight title ****3/4


Thanks a lot.

Glad to see Nakamura and Ibushi get on that elite list of 5 star performers, its about time :mark

I mean, we all knew they were, but now its official.

I went the full 5 on Tanahashi/Okada, myself. Just look at the star ratings from the matches they've had:

New Beginning 2012-****1/4
Dominion 2012-****3/4
Wrestle Kingdom 7-****3/4
Invasion Attack 2013-*****
G1 2013 Day 8-****1/2
King of Pro Wrestling 2013-*****
Wrestle Kingdom 9-****3/4


They've never had a below ****1/4 star match with each other since Okada came back. EASILY the greatest pairing of this generation and already an all time best chemistry. Again, Meltzer's ratings, I rated some of their matches differently (usually higher, I think the New Beginning 2012 match is the only one I rated lower than the full 5). 

Naito/AJ get ****1/4, Ishii/Makabe get ****1/2. This show had 5 **** and up matches, including one 5 star match (2 in my book), and the last 3 all got ****1/4 stars and up.

I'm calling this as show of the year. I don't see how any other show can beat it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Pakmen said:


> Bucks, *Time Splitters*, Hooliganz were and are all better teams imo.


I'm still pissed off they didn't come out of a DeLorean for their entrance this year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm still pissed off they didn't come out of a DeLorean for their entrance this year.


Me too bud, me too


----------



## Necramonium

I do have to say that it's a shame that the Japanese are always so silent and timid during public events, WK 9 had a attendance of 36.000 but it sounded like it was just a room of 5000 people. And the ring announcer, that has to be the most annoying i have ever heard, singing the names for the half and screaming for the rest of the announcement.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Expected a greater attendance than 36000 tbh. Somewhere close to 50K.


----------



## FITZ

I thought I read that they had almost 50k in advance tickets. It was really dark in the arena so you really couldn't see how full the place was.


----------



## RKing85

36,000 is nothing to be ashamed of, considering last year they did 29,000. 

My ratings

4-way tag ***3/4
6-man tag *
6-man tag *1/2
Suzuki/Sakuraba **3/4
Makabe/Ishii ****
Omega/Takuchi ***1/4
Tag Titles ***1/2
Styles/Naito ****
Nakamura/Ibushi *****
Tanahashi/Okada ****3/4


----------



## daman077c

Necramonium said:


> I do have to say that it's a shame that the Japanese are always so silent and timid during public events, WK 9 had a attendance of 36.000 but it sounded like it was just a room of 5000 people. And the ring announcer, that has to be the most annoying i have ever heard, singing the names for the half and screaming for the rest of the announcement.


That "screaming announcer" is Lenne Hardt, the legendary ring announcer for PRIDE, DREAM and currently, One FC.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Necramonium said:


> I do have to say that it's a shame that the Japanese are always so silent and timid during public events, WK 9 had a attendance of 36.000 but it sounded like it was just a room of 5000 people. And the ring announcer, that has to be the most annoying i have ever heard, singing the names for the half and screaming for the rest of the announcement.


I actually feel the opposite about the crowd. The Japanese audience's silent respect adds a cultural dynamic to the show. During the beginning of the show I had a horrible thought of what would happen if NJPW takes off in popularity in the west and western fans fly to attend WK like they do for Wrestlemania. I want NJPW to do well, but the idea of these western fans coming and doing stupid chants like chanting for past wrestlers who aren't there or even a "Holy Shit!" bugs the heck out of me.



daman077c said:


> That "screaming announcer" is Lenne Hardt, the legendary ring announcer for PRIDE, DREAM and currently, One FC.


It wasn't Lenne. It was a copycat that NJPW uses.


----------



## Morrison17

So The King vs. Ibushi get 5 stars from Shitster.
Congrats to them if they care about those stars ranking.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I actually feel the opposite about the crowd. The Japanese audience's silent respect adds a cultural dynamic to the show. During the beginning of the show I had a horrible thought of what would happen if NJPW takes off in popularity in the west and western fans fly to attend WK like they do for Wrestlemania. I want NJPW to do well, but the idea of these western fans coming and doing stupid chants like chanting for past wrestlers who aren't there or even a "Holy Shit!" bugs the heck out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Lenne. It was a copycat that NJPW uses.


Really? I thought it did sound just a bit different. Lenne sounded way crazier and had that intense rock n roll voice.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Morrison17 said:


> So The King vs. Ibushi get 5 stars from Shitster.
> Congrats to them if they care about those stars ranking.



More like **** 3/4 shitster being too kind.


----------



## 304418

Mr. Speed said:


> English subtitles during those video packages also would've been nice, and there certainly would've been time to do that. I wonder what language those subtitles were in? Chinese? I also thought the camera work missed a lot of action. i would've thought they'd have that sort of stuff down by now.


The videos from GFW helped with the backstories, as did the English commentary at times, but video translations would be nicer or even a news show completely in English explaining the backstories before the shows would be of great help. I don’t mind learning Japanese, but it takes time to learn this stuff.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I actually feel the opposite about the crowd. The Japanese audience's silent respect adds a cultural dynamic to the show. During the beginning of the show I had a horrible thought of what would happen if NJPW takes off in popularity in the west and western fans fly to attend WK like they do for Wrestlemania. I want NJPW to do well, but the idea of these western fans coming and doing stupid chants like chanting for past wrestlers who aren't there or even a "Holy Shit!" bugs the heck out of me.


Nice to know that I’m not alone in my concerns regarding the growing popularity of NJPW in North America. I don't want to deal with stupid chants either. I actually prefer the way the Japanese audience approaches it.


----------



## Sinister Shadows

This is the first japanese event i have watched the entirety of. It was entertaining and kept me watching throughout, the english commentary helped alot. I feel commentary is a huge part of a wrestling show and find it hard to get into without it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

The crowd also sounds a little "quieter" cause of the way the audio was done, seemed like Striker & JR were way louder then they should have been in comparison to the event. I mean Korakuen shows have excellent crowds for example & that's what many people over here in the states would consider a smaller venue, even though that place is probably my personal favorite. But if you've never watched before then it may strike people as odd that the crowd is quieter during matches, but fans are literally watching the action & respond accordingly. I mean even when they do things like turn on Tanahashi, they do it in such a way that it comes across awesome, and Tana will usually play into as well & start heeling it up. It's just so damn refreshing to watch shows were the audience is intrigued, just a great atmosphere that transcends the need of announcers to me because the way they run their shows, it's all self-explanatory. It's just a different world, even when heels are being terrible as can be you see audience members laughing & enjoying themselves, but at the same time booing the fuck out of them. They enjoy being a part of the show, not attempting to steal the show.

What would be great though is to have a show in English that covers the different Japanese promotions & explains out some of the feuds which would help fill in the gaps, unless something like that already exists of course. I'm so used to watching things in Japanese & reading subtitles or playing Japanese wrestling games that it doesn't even feel like a big deal to me anymore at this stage of my life but I can understand why the language barrier isn't ideal.


----------



## migrations

Guys. I watched Wrestle Kingdom 9 and holy shit is it hard to go back to WWE. Wresle Kingdom felt like a wrestling fan's dream. WWE now feels like a childish and immature product. From the first match I was hooked. There was definite cheesy stuff in between with Bullet Club, but Shinsuke Nakamura stunned me and the final match was legendary. It was a night I'll never forget and I am hooked on Puroresu.


----------



## BlueRover

I suppose the bigger question is how much the international audience tuned in.


----------



## Believe in the NWO

Did anyone else notice the sound quality was better?


----------



## Lariatoh!

migrations said:


> Guys. I watched Wrestle Kingdom 9 and holy shit is it hard to go back to WWE. Wresle Kingdom felt like a wrestling fan's dream. WWE now feels like a childish and immature product. From the first match I was hooked. There was definite cheesy stuff in between with Bullet Club, but Shinsuke Nakamura stunned me and the final match was legendary. It was a night I'll never forget and *I am hooked on Puroresu*.


Get into mate. Get yourself some Misawa vs. Kobashi to start and go from there!


----------



## KO Bossy

Lariatoh! said:


> Get into mate. Get yourself some Misawa vs. Kobashi to start and go from there!


Better yet, if you really want to understand the story of how All Japan became basically the best wrestling company ever in the 90s, start with the big title match between Misawa and Jumbo Tsuruta from 1990. Then you'll see the changing of the guard where Misawa becomes the new top guy and the gradual shift during the Misawa/Jumbo feud that begins to incorporate Kobashi, Kawada and Taue. And eventually, those 4 becoming the pillars of All Japan, of course.

That's how I watched it, at least, and it all made sense when seeing it happen chronologically. You see how they introduce new moves to their repertoire in matches to help build the story in their overarching feud, or call backs to things that previously happened. Its like a really long, epic journey where you get to see all the little intricacies, character developments and plot points that happen along the way.


----------



## lolomanolo




----------



## Joshi Judas

Like I saw Chismo post several months ago, Kawada's quest to finally pinning Misawa over many years is one of the greatest stories in pro wrestling history.

All Japan in the 90s was something special.

We might be in the middle of a magical golden period of New Japan from 2011 onwards. How long it lasts, who knows? But AJPW in the 90s was something you'll likely never see again.


----------



## Lariatoh!

RAVEN said:


> Like I saw Chismo post several months ago, Kawada's quest to finally pinning Misawa over many years is one of the greatest stories in pro wrestling history.
> 
> All Japan in the 90s was something special.
> 
> We might be in the middle of a magical golden period of New Japan from 2011 onwards. How long it lasts, who knows? But AJPW in the 90s was something you'll likely never see again.


Totally agree. I know it wasn't the same but as it carried on into NOAH somewhat, they were my favourite promotion for the first few years.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR

I know that Jim Ross didn't know much about NJPW going into WK9, but did anyone else notice that his commentary got gradually better and consistent throughout the night?


----------



## fiddlecastro

RMis2VULGAR said:


> I know that Jim Ross didn't know much about NJPW going into WK9, but did anyone else notice that his commentary got gradually better and consistent throughout the night?


Yeah, I agree. I felt like he shook of some rust and got more settled in as the night went on, and he got better and better.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Here's how I saw JR's performance. 

I think he looked at it like a Booker should. You should have a really nice opening match to fire the crowd up, and build and build and build to the main event. I think that's how JR wanted to tackle a 4 hour show. Get excited in the first match then after that gradually build his excitement in his storyline as the matches progress until he could give the main event his full emphasis to ensure it is the biggest part of the show. Whether he achieved that or not is up for debate, but I think that's what he set out to do.


----------



## Gretchen

MOTN is Okada vs Tanahashi. The undercard with the exception of two or so matches underwhelmed me but the top matches all delivered. 

As for JR, I thought he was kinda awful. He made the weirdest comments, kept mentioning WWE and its current talent where it wasn't needed and I just didn't feel like he added too much to the show. Did nothing for me.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Superkick said:


> MOTN is Okada vs Tanahashi. The undercard with the exception of two or so matches underwhelmed me but the top matches all delivered.
> 
> As for JR, I thought he was kinda awful. He made the weirdest comments, kept mentioning WWE and its current talent where it wasn't needed and I just didn't feel like he added too much to the show. Did nothing for me.


Yeah, I feel like he was just trying make it as easy as possible for the assumed core audience to relate to the show, basically the lowest common denominator of a wrestling fan, the person who has only watched WWE in their entire life & has no idea about anything but that. Annoying, but understandable.

I feel like his best calls were Suzuki/Sakuraba, Nakamura/Ibushi & Okada/Tanahashi because he wasn't trying to pander his announcing & he was just letting his knowledge flow more instead of trying to come up with things to discuss for the first time watchers or whatever.

I still prefer the Japanese audio but it was cool for what it was, JR calling New Japan is pretty awesome when you think about it. And it's not a permanent thing so I'm not gonna critique him too hard. Like Striker was annoying & a lot of their excitement seemed fake as hell but I still found them amusing at times.


----------



## KO Bossy

RAVEN said:


> Like I saw Chismo post several months ago, Kawada's quest to finally pinning Misawa over many years is one of the greatest stories in pro wrestling history.
> 
> All Japan in the 90s was something special.
> 
> We might be in the middle of a magical golden period of New Japan from 2011 onwards. How long it lasts, who knows? But AJPW in the 90s was something you'll likely never see again.


See, and part of the magic of Misawa/Kawada was just that. It took YEARS. They teased it so often and built it up that the fans were hungry for it, and when they finally pulled the trigger, it was an all time great moment. They knew the path was just as important as the pay off. To build that story, it takes time. Today's WWE, we'd get like...2 PPVs, maybe 3. No wonder its unmemorable.

You're right, AJPW in the 90s was something special. Not just because of how well it was done, but because of the standards it set. The styles of Misawa, Kobashi and company are copied or used to build upon by so many guys now. It was something completely new and changed the landscape.

I'd LOVE if NJPW was experiencing that kind of golden period. I mean, all signs seem to point to that fact that we are. At the same time, I don't want them to become AJPW of the 90s. All Japan was unique, let it be its own thing and try to craft a new identity. And right now, they are. Their production values are a lot better, their characters seem to be on a different level of charisma. Not to say the 4 Pillars weren't charismatic, but look at the mannerisms of Okada or Nakamura. Dramatic entrances, gold chains, crowns, multicolored trench coats, etc. Those kinds of things were really never used much in All Japan. 

Aside from that, New Japan is absolutely on top right now and I like how they've kind of made themselves their own entity that is unlike anything else. The shows offer such a variety of styles, a multitude of characters, their own stories and spins on things...they are New Japan, not a copy of something else and are unlike other wrestling company. And most importantly, they know how to run a wrestling company properly, and succeed so well at so many fundamentals and key aspects of wrestling that they make everyone else look second rate.



Lariatoh! said:


> Totally agree. I know it wasn't the same but as it carried on into NOAH somewhat, they were my favourite promotion for the first few years.


Well NOAH was basically the next chapter of AJPW. Kobashi evolved from the young lion working in Misawa's shadow, to eventually reaching Misawa's level, and finally in NOAH, he was THE man. Its a bit of a shame that Kawada stayed 100% loyal to AJPW and didn't join NOAH during the exodus, but that's life. Taue stayed for a while and eventually went to NOAH.


----------



## Gretchen

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Yeah, I feel like he was just trying make it as easy as possible for the assumed core audience to relate to the show, basically the lowest common denominator of a wrestling fan, the person who has only watched WWE in their entire life & has no idea about anything but that. Annoying, but understandable.
> 
> I feel like his best calls were Suzuki/Sakuraba, Nakamura/Ibushi & Okada/Tanahashi because he wasn't trying to pander his announcing & he was just letting his knowledge flow more instead of trying to come up with things to discuss for the first time watchers or whatever.
> 
> I still prefer the Japanese audio but it was cool for what it was, JR calling New Japan is pretty awesome when you think about it. And it's not a permanent thing so I'm not gonna critique him too hard. Like Striker was annoying & a lot of their excitement seemed fake as hell but I still found them amusing at times.


Yeah, whenever I watched New Japan matches before this, the Japanese commentators really sold the shit out of matches to me and I couldn't even understand what they were saying. But they'd usually react accordingly to everything. This commentary, not really. Why did Striker annoy you tho? I know that he gets lots of hate on this forum but I felt like he did fine. I think he sold the matches better than JR did and obviously knew a whole lot more about them.


----------



## The Electric Lady

daman077c said:


> That "screaming announcer" is Lenne Hardt, the legendary ring announcer for PRIDE, DREAM and currently, One FC.


I can't send pm's yet so I'm going to quote you:

who's the badass woman in your sig who does that amazing kick and where can i watch that match


----------



## sharkboy22

Thank God I saw the Japanese commentary version. I wanted to send someone the link to Tanahashi/Okada match and it had the English commentary....it just felt to weird/wrong.

Still, if NJPW keeps JR and Striker around and add subs for promos they're one step closer to penetrating the US market.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I listened to mlw radio review of the show and said the combo of Jr and striker was like joe rogan and Mike Goldberg. I have njpwworld so i watched it on that.

Let's hope they have English commentary.on all big shows for now on. I know that josh Barnet is doing it for the weekly on Asx TV

Not that I have that channel living in England


----------



## Lariatoh!

KO Bossy said:


> See, and part of the magic of Misawa/Kawada was just that. It took YEARS. They teased it so often and built it up that the fans were hungry for it, and when they finally pulled the trigger, it was an all time great moment. They knew the path was just as important as the pay off. To build that story, it takes time. Today's WWE, we'd get like...2 PPVs, maybe 3. No wonder its unmemorable.
> 
> You're right, AJPW in the 90s was something special. Not just because of how well it was done, but because of the standards it set. The styles of Misawa, Kobashi and company are copied or used to build upon by so many guys now. It was something completely new and changed the landscape.
> 
> I'd LOVE if NJPW was experiencing that kind of golden period. I mean, all signs seem to point to that fact that we are. At the same time, I don't want them to become AJPW of the 90s. All Japan was unique, let it be its own thing and try to craft a new identity. And right now, they are. Their production values are a lot better, their characters seem to be on a different level of charisma. Not to say the 4 Pillars weren't charismatic, but look at the mannerisms of Okada or Nakamura. Dramatic entrances, gold chains, crowns, multicolored trench coats, etc. Those kinds of things were really never used much in All Japan.
> 
> Aside from that, New Japan is absolutely on top right now and I like how they've kind of made themselves their own entity that is unlike anything else. The shows offer such a variety of styles, a multitude of characters, their own stories and spins on things...they are New Japan, not a copy of something else and are unlike other wrestling company. And most importantly, they know how to run a wrestling company properly, and succeed so well at so many fundamentals and key aspects of wrestling that they make everyone else look second rate.
> 
> Well NOAH was basically the next chapter of AJPW. Kobashi evolved from the young lion working in Misawa's shadow, to eventually reaching Misawa's level, and finally in NOAH, he was THE man. Its a bit of a shame that Kawada stayed 100% loyal to AJPW and didn't join NOAH during the exodus, but that's life. Taue stayed for a while and eventually went to NOAH.


The roster is just something surreal. No guys past their prime are near the main event, the best wrestlers are the main event and although may have been there for awhile now, it was good planning because I think some thought years ago guys like Shinskay and then a few years later Okada were rushed into these spots. Everyone talks about the NJPW 3, but with AJ, Ibushi, Shibata, Goto and 
Naito fighting to be at the top with them, and with the legitimacy of Suzuki and Nagata on the outside helping put these guys over, NJPW is just looking to be in an amazing position right now. 

I love Omega joining, wish Devitt never left, man what a roster. I can't wait to see how NJPW 2015 goes this year!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Really surprised people are picking Okada/Tanahashi as MOTN over Ibushi/Nakamura to be honest. Not saying I didn't like or rate Okada/Tanahashi it was brilliant but I think Ibushi/Okada is possibly one of the best matches I've ever watched.


----------



## KO Bossy

Lariatoh! said:


> The roster is just something surreal. No guys past their prime are near the main event, the best wrestlers are the main event and although may have been there for awhile now, it was good planning because I think some thought years ago guys like Shinskay and then a few years later Okada were rushed into these spots. Everyone talks about the NJPW 3, but with AJ, Ibushi, Shibata, Goto and
> Naito fighting to be at the top with them, and with the legitimacy of Suzuki and Nagata on the outside helping put these guys over, NJPW is just looking to be in an amazing position right now.
> 
> I love Omega joining, wish Devitt never left, man what a roster. I can't wait to see how NJPW 2015 goes this year!


You forgot Ishii. He belongs right at the top with those other guys, just a fantastic worker.

But anyway, yes. New Japan's roster is just stacked with so much once in a lifetime talent that its scary. The combinations you can make are crazy good, and you're practically guaranteed to get a terrific match, or better, out of them.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Really surprised people are picking Okada/Tanahashi as MOTN over Ibushi/Nakamura to be honest. Not saying I didn't like or rate Okada/Tanahashi it was brilliant but I think Ibushi/Okada is possibly one of the best matches I've ever watched.


I rated them both 5 stars. It was a tie for MOTN between them, in my eyes.


----------



## bme

4-way match - Really Good
Bullet Club/Team NJPW - OK
SuzukiGun/Yano,Team NOAH - OK
Sakuraba/Suzuki - Good
Ishii/Makabe - Really Good
Anderson,Gallows/Goto,Shibata - Good
Omega/Taguchi - OK
Naito/Styles - OK
Nakamura/Ibushi - Great
Okada/Tanahashi - Good

Watched the 7pm replay on Sunday.
Thought JR/Striker were very good but will give the slight edge to Striker, as JR seemed to take time to get excited during the show.


----------



## Gretchen

I was sort of distracted when I had Nakamura vs Ibushi on. I loved their first match and see how hyped this match is so I might give it a rewatch soon.


----------



## Brock

Was the JR/Striker version on NJ World?


----------



## daman077c

Brock said:


> Was the JR/Striker version on NJ World?


It was not. NJPW World aired the TV Asahi/Japanese PPV feed.


----------



## Brock

daman077c said:


> It was not. NJPW World aired the TV Asahi/Japanese PPV feed.


Thanks.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Honestly this event made be a believer in the theory that NJPW is producing the best quality in wrestling for a major company in many, many years. None of the big players are producing anything close to what NJPW is doing right now.

So much talent, the future looks very bright..

Nakamura is also my favorite wrestler on the planet right now. Just has so much charisma that would translate anywhere. You could tell this was JR's MOTN.


----------



## PepeSilvia

I bought the replay, watched it for first time today. I really liked it. 

a few sec ago I was filling throught my cable tv and raw replay is on....I think my head is going to expload. everything on raw sucks and it's crystal clear after watching the action, production, ect from wrestlekingdom9


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

This was my first time watching a NJPW event, it was really awesome. The main event Okada/Tanahashi was off the charts! The co-main event was amazing as well. 

I'm really impressed, I'll be watching the events from now on, and will check out some old matches.

I can't really criticize the English commentary since I've never watched an event prior to this, but I kind of liked the knowledge Matt Striker brought, he made it much easier to get us new fans up to date with the history and story-lines.


----------



## TJQ

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> I can't really criticize the English commentary since I've never watched an event prior to this, but I kind of liked the knowledge Matt Striker brought, he made it much easier to get us new fans up to date with the history and story-lines.


I thought Matt Striker did a great job. My only issue with the english commentary was JR putting over WWE more than NJPW, and underselling everything that wasn't Okada's dropkick :will2


----------



## Paul Rudd

For me the main event was a lot better than Nakamura/Ibushi. I felt that Nakamura vs Ibushi had no flow and I struggled to get into it. I also loved Kenny Omega's match as I'm a big Omega mark; I hope he wins best of the super jr's this year.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Just wanted to drop our podcast in here, as the Squared Circle Gazette panel reviewing the whole show top to bottom, talking all the matches and outcomes, thoughts on JR & Striker, future directions and take a lot of fan feedback on the PPV. An interesting show, as the panel is a mix of New Japan regulars and newbies, and there are some differing opinions that were surprising with the show watched through different eyes. A really fun and interesting show to do, check it out if you're interested and let me know what you think.

http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/play/e7pbtk/SCGRadio26-WrestleKingdom9Review.mp3


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

TJQ said:


> I thought Matt Striker did a great job. My only issue with the english commentary was JR putting over WWE more than NJPW, and underselling everything that wasn't Okada's dropkick :will2


I think the pace was way too fast forJR to do play by play. That's one thing, the other is that JR did not seem to know what the big spots were, so when they did happen there was a bit of a silence. Also the near falls defenitely should have been emphasized much more. I hated all the WWE mentions, it was too much.

Overall it was great hearing JR again but I give credit to Striker, he definetly did his research proir to this event. I think they should continue doing english commentary, it will only increase the number of people watching the promotion.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I thought JR was really lost on the multi man matches where there was a lot happening at once. But he really shone in the main events where it was one on one and he could take the time and tell a story.


----------



## just1988

RKing85 said:


> yeah, I thought JR was really lost


*I thought he was out of his depth, he'd obviously not done enough research into the product because it never felt natural. It felt like a video game where certain moves trigger soundbites.

*


----------



## ChrisK

Being a huge fan of the Japanese commentary, I watched the English one and it was okay. Pretty good for new fans watching their first NJPW. They did a decent job trying to relate what was going on to stuff "you" might already know about, but a lot of glaring omissions.

Like - good stuff, was explaining the differences in the Junior iterations of the belts, what IWGP stood for, that Shinsuke's belt means as much as Tanahashi's.

Bad - didn't explain WHY NJPW use IWGP, didn't explain what the NEVER belt was.


----------



## TJQ

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> That's one thing, the other is that JR did not seem to know what the big spots were, so when they did happen there was a bit of a silence.


I mean, you can only go so far with that. When Tanahashi jumped off the top rope over the fucking barricade you'd think that would warrant a big reaction. He probably missed it because he was trying to figure out how to pronounce "Kazuchika" so he didn't say "Kazuka" again :lmao



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> I hated all the WWE mentions, it was too much.


Nothing says NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom 9 quite like Royal Rumble plugs and Randy Orton name drops.

It is what it is, I won't crucify him too badly as it was obviously his first real exposure to their product. But at the same time, I wouldn't choose to listen to him call another NJPW event.


----------



## Stinger Fan

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> I think the pace was way too fast forJR to do play by play. That's one thing, the other is that JR did not seem to know what the big spots were, so when they did happen there was a bit of a silence. Also the near falls defenitely should have been emphasized much more.* I hated all the WWE mentions, it was too much.*
> 
> Overall it was great hearing JR again but I give credit to Striker, he definetly did his research proir to this event. I think they should continue doing english commentary, it will only increase the number of people watching the promotion.


It's understandable but they're giving new fans a frame of reference to follow along


----------



## Lariatoh!

Think of it this way. They are trying to convert WWE fans to the product. Just ignore it. 

It's better than NJPW having a guy in a bunny outfit trying to appeal to the kids.


----------



## Júnior Ranks

I loved it.

My favorite match had to have been Suzuki vs Sakuraba, but the ME was undoubtedly the best match of the night.

Also, I thought it was pretty telling of JR when he said that it was good for wrestlers to go to Japan to "Escape North America".


----------



## K4L318

Lariatoh! said:


> Think of it this way. They are trying to convert WWE fans to the product. Just ignore it.
> 
> It's better than NJPW having a guy in a bunny outfit trying to appeal to the kids.


and I guarantee you peeps from WWE was listening. 

Vince is going to be in a bind, now that fans are using apps and internet service to watch pro wrestling, the stream service is now more popular than the television. And they're going to steal an audience from WWE. 

I do got to say, if you watched NJPWWK9 you saw what was lacking in WWE, building up a show. Building up to the main event. Making the card and every other match have a different characteristic, a different story. 

Whether it was the wild fast pace of the TT match which the team of Koslov and Romero stole the show in that match. Or the bruiser brody match of Makabe and Ishii. They build up a show. 

A formula WWE better start building. Because IMO they can blow this show away. In 2 mths. time they can. Are you kidding me with the full roster? they can blow that show away. Question is when will Vince die or step down to make it happen.


----------



## K4L318

I also have to add the match with Kenny Omega aka Razor Ramon meets a bum looking X-Pac. Even if it was bit sloppy. I did enjoy the significance of it.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Kenny Omega is really nothing like X-Pac or Razor Ramon. The only thing they have in common is the toothpick and that's a recent addition to his character. 

Glad you enjoyed his match though because he is one of the best talents in the world today.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I love how 1 week later we are still talking about this event.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

So we should be, it was a huge deal. I am curious as to where this leaves New Japan this year. Meltzer is strongly hinting that AJ is getting the belt back, what's the consensus on this?


----------



## Lariatoh!

It's possible Aj gets the belt back, NJ praise him, and if they want that American exposure and expansion, then prominently featuring the Bullet Club is probably the way to do it.

We've got the Okada redemption stuff to look forward to and well, let's not forget the popularity of Nakamura. He has to have the title at some stage surely.


----------



## deets

I re watching this as I type...


----------



## migrations

Lariatoh! said:


> Get into mate. Get yourself some Misawa vs. Kobashi to start and go from there!



Okay I will watch this match, and then what is the history ofater this? I know it's asking too much but Anyone that can lend a helping hand.


----------



## KO Bossy

migrations said:


> Okay I will watch this match, and then what is the history ofater this? I know it's asking too much but Anyone that can lend a helping hand.


Start with Mitsuharu Misawa vs Jumbo Tsuruta from 1990. Then follow Dave Meltzer's 5 star match guide to AJPW. It takes you to the series of 6 man tags in 1990 to 1992, Kawada vs Misawa, Kobashi's days as a young lion against the likes of Dr. Death and Stan Hansen. Then you'll need to search out the match between Kawada and Taue where they form the Holy Demon Army. The match itself is good, but its the aftermath that is more important. Then pick up on the 5 star match list again and you'll see all the big tag matches between Kawada/Taue and Misawa/Kobashi, and some other classics like when Misawa/Kobashi team up to take on Johnny Ace and Dr. Death. You'll also see the rivalry form between Kobashi and Kawada leading up to IMO the best match in history on June 9, 1995 where its Kawada/Taue vs Misawa/Kobashi again. I don't mean the best match in AJPW history, I mean in PRO WRESTLING history. Its just an absolutely incredible display of in ring ability and storytelling. Then eventually you'll get to the point where Kobashi starts stepping out from Misawa's shadow to form his own legacy in the later 90s (IIRC like 1998).

Best advice I can give. I followed Meltzer's 5 star guide too and it worked out well for me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

From Fale's Youtube


----------



## amhlilhaus

Lol at wwe 'blowing away' new japan in ring action. 

Not a snowballs chance In hell of that.


----------



## T-Viper

Does anyone have a link to the first episode of NJPW on AXS TV? Don't get AXS here.


----------



## STEVALD

K4L318 said:


> Kenny Omega aka Razor Ramon meets a bum looking X-Pac.


Nah.

Btw, did anyone else catch Striker name dropping Chris Benoit during Taguchi's entrance? 8*D He referred to him by the Wild Pegasus ring name, but it still kinda surprised me.


----------



## doctor doom

STEVIE SWAG said:


> Nah.
> 
> Btw, did anyone else catch Striker name dropping Chris Benoit during Taguchi's entrance? 8*D He referred to him by the Wild Pegasus ring name, but it still kinda surprised me.


Yes, Benoit was one of the most over Gaijin ever in Japan. It's not unusual. Wild Pegasus is name dropped often. Riccochet even mentioned him in promos during the Best of the Super Juniors tournament.


----------



## migrations

KO Bossy said:


> Start with Mitsuharu Misawa vs Jumbo Tsuruta from 1990. Then follow Dave Meltzer's 5 star match guide to AJPW. It takes you to the series of 6 man tags in 1990 to 1992, Kawada vs Misawa, Kobashi's days as a young lion against the likes of Dr. Death and Stan Hansen. Then you'll need to search out the match between Kawada and Taue where they form the Holy Demon Army. The match itself is good, but its the aftermath that is more important. Then pick up on the 5 star match list again and you'll see all the big tag matches between Kawada/Taue and Misawa/Kobashi, and some other classics like when Misawa/Kobashi team up to take on Johnny Ace and Dr. Death. You'll also see the rivalry form between Kobashi and Kawada leading up to IMO the best match in history on June 9, 1995 where its Kawada/Taue vs Misawa/Kobashi again. I don't mean the best match in AJPW history, I mean in PRO WRESTLING history. Its just an absolutely incredible display of in ring ability and storytelling. Then eventually you'll get to the point where Kobashi starts stepping out from Misawa's shadow to form his own legacy in the later 90s (IIRC like 1998).
> 
> Best advice I can give. I followed Meltzer's 5 star guide too and it worked out well for me.



Great I will definitely check this out. I loved what I saw so I'll give this a go. Then when I play fire pro wrestling I'll actually know who the hell the characters are. Hahah I'm playing as Gran Naniwa right now


----------



## Corey

T-Viper said:


> Does anyone have a link to the first episode of NJPW on AXS TV? Don't get AXS here.


It doesn't air until Friday night I believe, so it'll hit the net this weekend.


----------



## Sephiroth

Did anyone post the Wrestling Observer's coverage/thoughts on WK9? I just saw now that he gave Nakamura/Ibushi the full boat and Tanahashi/Okada a notch below it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Sephiroth said:


> Did anyone post the Wrestling Observer's coverage/thoughts on WK9? I just saw now that he gave Nakamura/Ibushi the full boat and Tanahashi/Okada a notch below it.


yep someone posted it in this thread a few pages back.


----------



## Sephiroth

Thanks, I'll look for it


----------



## T-Viper

Jack Evans 187 said:


> It doesn't air until Friday night I believe, so it'll hit the net this weekend.


Ah ok, I thought it had already aired as I heard Meltzer talking about it and how great it was with the English commentary and the "6 star" match... maybe he had an advance copy.


----------



## T-Viper

Sephiroth said:


> Did anyone post the Wrestling Observer's coverage/thoughts on WK9? I just saw now that he gave Nakamura/Ibushi the full boat and Tanahashi/Okada a notch below it.


He's said he's watched it 4 times now since then, both English and Japanese versions and the more he watches it, the more he thinks the Okada match is better.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jr Tag ***1/2
1st 6 Man - **
2st 6 Man - **1/4
Ishii/Makabe ***3/4
Omega/Taguchi ***1/2
Doc n Gun vs Goto/Shibata ***1/2
AJ/Naito ***1/2
Nakamura/Ibushi *****
Tanahashi/Okada *****

One of the best shows, ever. If anything ever deserves a 10/10, it's this show. Can't describe in words how much I loved the last title matches, to call them perfect is an understatement.
Unbelievable show, Unbelievable night of wrestling, NJPW does is it again. God bless this company.


----------



## T-Viper




----------



## Lazyking

Mauro Ranallo should have done WK9


----------



## Cliffy

this must have done more than 10k, which was what they were aiming for.

This had more buzz than any TNA or ROH ppv in recent years. I'll be gobsmacked if it didn't.


----------



## Lariatoh!

What's everyone's thoughts on Ibushi's 2015 from here? I'm really excited for him to be in the upper echelon this year and see him move towards the main event.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

That's the best Mauro has done in 7 years. Not even joking. In MMA he's so full of his own shit he detracts from the broadcast.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

T-Viper said:


>


Is that a weekly show of some sort? 
If not, How can I keep up with the product until the next PPV?


----------



## Lariatoh!

It didn't hurt that AXS started off with a 5 star classic but Mauro on commentary I have to say was excellent. I was really impressed by him and how it felt like he was actually there at the event. The sound quality with him and the broadcast's audio was 100% which the GFW production lacked. 

And the subtitles to the promos, is all I ask for. Man really stoked for this moving forward. Another wrestling show that is must see has been added to the list.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Lariatoh! said:


> It didn't hurt that AXS started off with a 5 star classic but Mauro on commentary I have to say was excellent. I was really impressed by him and how it felt like he was actually there at the event. The sound quality with him and the broadcast's audio was 100% which the GFW production lacked.
> 
> And the subtitles to the promos, is all I ask for. Man really stoked for this moving forward. Another wrestling show that is must see has been added to the list.


That match was epic! I cant wait for more episodes. This show reminds me of WrestleMania Rewind but obviously better.


----------



## eldoon

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Is that a weekly show of some sort?
> If not, How can I keep up with the product until the next PPV?


Its weekly but way behind and but will skip alot of stuff - their aim is to catch up to njpw


----------



## Brock

Uploaded this for people who couldn't watch and are interested:

*15 Man Royal Rumble (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

_Yuji Nagata and Captain New Japan and El Desperado and Hiro Saito and Jushin Thunder Liger and Manabu Nakanishi and Sho Tanaka and Taichi and TAKA Michinoku and Tama Tonga and The Great Kabuki and Tiger Mask and Yohei Komatsu and YOSHI-HASHI and Yoshiaki Fujiwara_

x2f7bxj

This was the 'dark match' before the event.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I know he won the match from basically the first spot, but I feel bad for Yuji Nagata not being on the main card.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Not sure if this is the right thread but I've read that NJPW World only has 20,000 subscribers, even after their WK9 show. That's a ridiculously low number.


----------



## Brock

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...es-njpw-world-toyko-dome-ppv-included-12.html

NJPW World thread there if needs be.


----------



## BREEaments03

Does anybody know what the theme music was for Kenny Omega at WK? Trying to find it and failing.


----------



## amhlilhaus

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread but I've read that NJPW World only has 20,000 subscribers, even after their WK9 show. That's a ridiculously low number.


wonder what their costs were to set that up. 20 k is supposed to be low but if they maintain that and slowly build it, their baseline number is over 2 million in subscriber revenue?????????


----------



## Ham and Egger

BREEaments03 said:


> Does anybody know what the theme music was for Kenny Omega at WK? Trying to find it and failing.


I've been scouring the interwebs trying to figure that one also! It was such a wicked theme! :mark:


----------



## Brock

Finally got around to watching this. Even though I prefer the Japanese commentary, and when I rewatch it, ill be switching to that version, I did enjoy hearing this fact from JR that I would have missed:

That Okada donates 30,000 Yen to a children's charity every time he wins with the Rainmaker. 

Didn't honestly know that. So that was a nice bonus to hear tbh.


----------



## ChrisK

Absolutely!!! That's why I loved watching both versions. The Japanese just felt right, but the American had a few snippets that get lost in translation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brock said:


> Finally got around to watching this. Even though I prefer the Japanese commentary, and when I rewatch it, ill be switching to that version, I did enjoy hearing this fact from JR that I would have missed:
> 
> That Okada donates 30,000 Yen to a children's charity every time he wins with the Rainmaker.
> 
> Didn't honestly know that. So that was a nice bonus to hear tbh.


We are of like minds on this. I'm pretty much the same way.


----------

